# Single 2WW ladies - Part 20



## Sharry

New home to help us keep track of everyone on 2WW so we can send you loads of  and 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Sharry! 

And welcome to the madness Silverbird! Lots of   and   for you!

Hope everyone else is doing OK today.

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck everyone     

Suitcase
x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Good luck lovely ladies   xx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck - really hope new thread brings you all  the luck the last new thread brought me.


----------



## karenstar

Krissi -     for tomorrow.

Silverbird -  

Fayster -   I'm using CB opks. I don't quite understand the timings. On the opk instructions it says best time is in the next 48 hours from when you have tested, yet egg may only be around 12-24 hours. LH might have started 23 hours earlier. Had a faint second line on the test stick and cm the day before this time and if that happens again then I know I have a clear indicator of when surge will be. 

I know people call it the dreaded  , but I'm rather missing being PUPO and looking forward to next time !


----------



## Tommi

Krissi - thinking of you today.    

How is everyone else doing? All going well Silverbird? Still looking forward to next time Karen? And Fayster, where are you at now?

Lots of    everyone!

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Peeps, good luuuuuuuuuuck WW2ers!  (Has anyone notcied I call it World War 2   )

Missed y'all!  I'm away from home so I had A LOT to catch up on from the last week and a half!  Good work team on this busy thread.  

Karenstar - sorry for your BFN  

Fayster - loving the 'fingers too crossed for hugs'!

LOL (lots of luck!) Diesy xx


----------



## morrigan

Karenstar it takes 12 hour for lh to show in urine so when you see surge it happened 12 hr previous. If you get faint line it's possible you are missing a short surge so I would get cheapy ones and test 3-4 a day at right time. Might be worth timing by scan and trigger shot rather than just opk.

Good luck peeps


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quick msg as on my phone. sadly test this morning confirmed bfn. thank u all 4 your support over the past 2 weeks. wishing all those still waiting all the luck in the world  
love krissi  xx


----------



## Diesy

*Krissi*


----------



## Tommi

Krissi big hugs for you. Those b****y pee sticks!      

Ooops that naughty word just slipped out... have edited


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - lovely to see you on here!   
This is for you. It's not just fairy dust she does... oh no... she also does a great line in pain control dust. Pretty impressive eh?  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Tommi for the pain free dust!  I will add it to my super strength painkillers doubled up with paracetamol.  Plus Dallas is on TV and two mini choc cakes are keeping the pain company  
WW2    Gotta  the progesterone, hope it's not giving you the  

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Ah Diesy the pain control dust doubles in strength if you have it with mini choc cakes    A bit like taking iron with vit c.

Today's progesterone-related symptoms include unquenchable thirst and a dull headache. Very tired eyes too.  More    than   !! Most attractive.

Txx


----------



## Diesy

*Sultry? Perhaps with a bit of come hither thrown in?

xx

Could I maybe snort the fairy dust? Or add it to fizzy mineral? That could speed up absorption! *


----------



## Tommi

Snorting works.  Oooo nice colour!

Come hither is one way of describing the look... k******ed is another! I feel like the heaviest AF has started, except it hasn't, yet.

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Impending period is a pg symptom.  How messed up is that!  Can you email me the k word?  It's been a really long two weeks and I have no idea what it could be.  

Wish I was on WW2...xx


----------



## Tommi

I probably spelt it wrong! Email on the way. And you will be on your WW2 as soon as the broken stuff gets fixed... and we'll all be         !
Txx


----------



## silverbird

sorry to hear your news Kriss 

Still better than throwing the sperm away eh?


----------



## fayster

Krissi     You can have these now. Sorry it wasn't to be this time.

Diesy and Tommi, I'm loving the thought of sniffing fairy dust to solve pain  .  Tommi, you're on the home stretch now!

Silverbird, how are you getting along?

Karenstar, my clinic always make me do OPKs as well, from CD10, and will do the IUI the day after a surge.  I'm never that comfortable with that (though only actually had one surge rather than trigger in the 4 cycles I've had now), as it seems a bit haphazard with all the timings whereas the three triggers I've had always ensure that I get a lot of discomfort around my ovaries exactly 36 hours later.  The nurses always say that that's better than having the trigger, though.  Fingers crossed for you for next time.

I'm currently 6dpiui.  It's gone quite quickly so far, as I've been off work and Jeremy Kyle has been keeping me occupied  .  I'm of to bake a chocolate cake now, I've a friend visiting for the weekend so I need something to offer her with coffee (not because all the talk of chocolate and fairy dust has given me a taste for it).
xx


----------



## Tommi

Fayster lots of               for you!

Enjoy the baking. I haven't done that much during this 2ww but did make a pile of scones this morning    Chocolate cake sounds very yummy!

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies, 

Popped in to see how your'e doing. Sorry to hear of your BFN Krissi & Karenstar    

Good to see you on this thread Tommi, not long to go now!  

Good luck to Diesi & Silverbird. 

Hi to everyone else

LLLxx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks Loub and Fayster.

I'm fine, no sypmtoms apart from being starving.  Just ate 6 cream crakers with hummous, half a bowl of tofu pasta, 3 slices of melon, two alpro desserts and some brazil nuts! I sound like the hungry catapillar but I don't know if they means I'll turn into a pregant woman!

Good luck all.


----------



## karenstar

Krissi - sorry it hasn't worked. Take care.  

Morrigan & Fayster - thanks for info. I have ordered some cheap opks to experiment with.


----------



## morrigan

Krissiand some more


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi, gutted for you honey.     


A-Mx


----------



## caramac

Sorry to hear that hear that Krissi


----------



## Sima

Sorry Krissi


----------



## Marra

Krissi     I'm so sorry.

Tommi loads of luck for your test date!

Fayster, Silverbird and anyone else waiting - sending you lots of positive vibes for the 2WW.

love
Marra
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, sorry to hear your news, am gutted for you hun      

Tommi, hope you're not going too mad, not long now. Sending loads of      for good news.

Fayster and Silverbird, sending you    for your 2ww's too.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you LLL, Marra and Lou-Ann. I am pretty crazy now it has to be said. This is my first cycle with progesterone and both times before I've started spotting by now so I'm in new territory now. No sign of spotting just yet. But I cannot imagine being able to actually do a test.  

I hope everyone else is doing OK.      

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hi everyone,

Lots of love and    to Krissi and Karenstar and millions of to Tommi. 
I'm on my first 2WW. Hard isn't it!?
I know I'm meant to be eating healthily - but any specifics?! (I have just scoffed some chocolate brazils - slight variation on getting selenium from brazil nuts!!)
I'm on cyclogest too - 400mg daily. Seems to be normal practise at LWC, didn't realise how it varies so much from clinic to clinic, but I was already taking it days 11-26 for PMDD, so had the prescription already...
Still feeling a bit new and naive on here!
Thanks to everyone for being lovely!
 for eveyone PUPO and those who will be again soon xx


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi      I'm so sorry, really gutted for you.  It's not fair.  Minnie x


----------



## Minnie35

Welcome LittleMsGrowingRoots and good luck with the 2WW.


Good luck to the rest of you gals - got everything crossed for you. Minnie x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks you Minnie - How's your bump!? Looks like you had quite some journey to get there!


----------



## lulumead

Krissi, so sorry to hear not this time. Big hugs xxxx

Good luck to everyone else. So hoping to see some lovely BFPs on here soon.
Xxxxx


----------



## Tommi




----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - have everyting crossed for you!
 
 
xx


----------



## Minnie35

Ladies              !!


GGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDD LLLLLLUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKK!!


Sending lots of         and      .


LittleMs, bump's good thanks as far as I can tell... my journey felt big but was nothing compared to what others have had to go through, I'm a lucky lady!   


Minnie x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Yep - a lot of strong inspiring ladies on here!


----------



## Polar

Good evening all, I'm new to the boards and having time to find you all during this 2ww. Had my ET on Saturday and now trying to survive the wait. This is my first time trying so am new to it all. Suppose what will be will be but will hang out here for a while and hopefully time will pass slightly quicker.

Px


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hi Polar!
I'm on my first 2ww too, so you're not the only newbie on here! We can keep each other company over the next 11/12 days!
Stay positive!
xx


----------



## karenstar

Polar -  

     to everyone on  .


----------



## Tommi

Hi Polar! Good luck! Everything crossed for you.

Thanks for your good wishes LittleMs!

I am in complete denial about tomorrow being OTD   I haven't started spotting yet so that's a vast improvement on the last two tries. 

Good luck everyone else      

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!        


A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

good luck to all on the 2ww - hope the time flies for you, with a lovely positive result at the end

Tommi - good luck for tomorrow


r xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck for tomorrow tommi    

big hugs to those having had bad news    and positive vibes to everyone else   

Suitcase
x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - I'm keeping everythign crossed for you! Looking forward to hearing great news tomorrow! Lots and lots of      !

xx


----------



## fayster

Tommi,   for good news tomorrow!  Not spotting yet is definitely good news! x


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much everyone - LittleMs, Suity, Roo, Fayster and Inde    Your support is a huge help.
Decided I won't test in the morning because of work commitments (I'm expecting tears if it's negative or positive!) so it'll either be Weds evening or Thursday morning depending how terrified I am!
Txx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Wow you have great willpower! Xx


----------



## Diesy

Welcome to WW2 LittleMs & Polar  

Tommi - I'm a nervous wreck about tomorrow and I've got so much crossed for you, and everyone else on WW2, that it is going to be enormously difficult to go for a wee in the next 24 hours. 
Silverbird - are you going to test tomorrow too? Hope you are doing ok and not too bonkers 
    

    
I need a , nobody minds do they? 
*Good luck!*
xxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Have one or six for me too Diesy please!!! Progesterone making me !!
Tommi - been thinking about you a lot today! Sending even more   your way!
xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Little Ms! Are you on the crinone gel? If you are, just wait til it starts falling out in great clumps... I was in a meeting this morning and thought my womb had dropped out! That was one panicky rush to the loo! 
I'm grateful for the progesterone, but the headaches are something else. And as for the emotions... never found it so easy to cry at the drop of a hat!

Diesy, please have six for me too! I don't drink alcohol at all so I expect you to get completely sozzled on those on my behalf!

Thank you ladies... you are LOVELY!

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Glitterintheair... I think it's more a case of no courage rather than great willpower!  

Txx


----------



## silverbird

Hi Polar and LittleMiss.  It's my first tww too!

Good luck for tommro Tommi! I'm going to test a couple of days early so I don't have to deal with it and work.

Thanks Diesy.  I'm not testing till 6th, my OTD isn't till 8th.  I'm OK feeling a bit better now I'm up and about.  Feel free to have a drink for me!


----------



## Diesy

LittleMs & Tommi - two  is my absolute limit but I'll see what I can do.  I'll be back here singing after  

Tommi, nought wrong with playing it cool with the pee sticks.  A little bit of hard to get never done no-one no harm.    You can sing that last bit along to Bob Marely if you like.  No, I haven't been snorting the   again...oh, there's an idea...back in a bit.
    

Silverbird, I remembered the Wednesday but not the right one.  No idea about the calendar me.
It's nice y'all have each other


----------



## Glitterintheair

Loving this board today - its really made me smile   xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Wow, we have a lot of people on the 2WW!

Krissi and Karenstar - so sorry for your BFNs   

Tommi - good luck for tomorrow.  You have amazing willpower to get to your OTD without testing! xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Now you've all got me thinking I could test early!! I have been told not to to avoid the disappointment, but my sister will be over from Spain next week, but going 2 days before my OTD! Hhhhmmm tempting!!
Never had good will power!!!
xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - I've never even hard of crinone gel! What is it? I'm on cyclogest pessaries - 400mg daily. It's so nice you get the choice between rectal and vaginal absorption!!!
It's really surprised me how differently different clinics deal with IUI! Where are you?
Do test tomorrow!! I can't wait to hear till thurs!!!! (Not at all selfish - huh?!)


----------



## fayster

This thread has made me smile today, as well  

I'm continuing to think snuggling in thoughts for you, Tommi and Polar, and lots of pairing up thoughts for Silverbird and Little Ms.

xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

thanks fayster! Am visualising implantation round about now!!! Sending you lots of   too Silverbird! 
xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Aren't we all amazing? Girls doing it on their own?! I'm not anti-men - but I'm definitely pro girl power! We rock!


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi thinking of you    


Silverbird good luck on your 2WW I always go slightly bonkers   


LittleMs Am rooting for you too.


Hugs all round.


xxx


----------



## Tommi

You are all completely wonderful!  

Diesy... me and the pee sticks don't get on at all. They're too non-communicative. Just a "yes" or "no" - nothing to soften the blow. Not even a "I think you should sit down for this" or a "not this time but you will get there" or a "you did all you could but it just wasn't the right time". If I wanted non-communicative I wouldn't be single!  

Little Ms... crinone gel... what can I say??! Seeing is believing   It comes in a long white tampon-like tube with a hole one end and a big squeezy part the other end. You stick it up where a tampon goes and give the squeezy end a good sharp squeeze. It makes your eyes water and eventually all the gel that hasn't been absorbed makes its way out (they don't tell you about that bit!   ) Have to say it's not the most joyful part of my day! Last dose tonight.  I'll see how it goes tomorrow. I'll let you know as soon as I can! The only thing I'd warn against testing early is that you may get a false negative and I was shocked by the force of the disappointment first time I got a BFN. I didn't anticipate quite how hard I'd be hit by it. I'd hate that to spoil your time with your sister.

Are you still standing Diesy? If so, it's time for another     And here's some   to snort too. 

Just in case the evil witch is packing her bags to pay a visit here's a barricade...

        

Thank you lovelies!

Txx

PS Thanks Fraggles! xx


----------



## lulumead

Come on tommi xxxxx

And lots of positive vibes to everyone else testing soon 

Xxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Here's another layer for your barricade Tommi!
                    
I have all my dancing banana's lined up and ready to go!
There is nothing left that it is anatomically possible to cross!
The Upsy protocol also necessitates constant visualisation of the evil pee stick showing a BFP, continuous cosmic ordering and as an optional extra praying to a God of your choice   
                                        
Take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Well I can't better Upsy she sure doesn't do things by half but you know we are all rooting for you hon.


----------



## Marra

Good luck for tomorrow Tommi!!!!

Silverbird, I hope you are doing well and I'm thinking of you during the 2WW

loads of luck to everyone else waiting to test

love
Marra
x


----------



## Tommi

Upsy   thank you! You're a fab barricade builder! And I love all the positivity, thank you  

And Lulu, Fraggles and Marra thank you so much  

Txx


----------



## Diesy

*Tommi - super strength  and extra strong 

xoxo*


----------



## GIAToo

Tommi - good luck for tomorrow    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Along with my natal hypnotherapy CD this thread has made me feel so positive today  xxx


----------



## Tommi

All you lovely ladies... I didn't test this morning. Need to be on top form at uni today. But does it have to be a morning pee? Maybe I should wait til tomorrow or will this evening be OK? 


I hope everyone else on the 2WW is doing OK and braver than me!

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I think I tested in the evening. Tommi you tease I came on to check to see if you posted and then see you are delaying it. Good luck. xxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi tommi

Normally best in the morning but try not to drink anything for a couple of hours before so it's at full strength and you should be ok.

I can't believe you have been able to wait....I always started testing at about 10 dpo!!!

Crossing fingers.
Xxx


----------



## Roo67

Me either - I only waited once and that was as I was away visiting friends, concert, wimbledon etc so didn't want to spoil anything if it was neg. 
I tested at 7dp3dt this time   and got a very faint pos !


I always had a rule though that I wouldn't test before going to work, thats my excuse for early testing   


good luck Tommi


r x


----------



## Fraggles

Roo with your success rate this time round I am sure you could have tested a lot earlier  How exciting for you. Me I could never wait till OTD - impossibility. x


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck Tommi      x


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, have everything crossed for you....  


Silverbird, when do you test?


A-Mx


----------



## silverbird

Good luck tommi! I test 6 March and OTD is 8 March


----------



## fayster

Have everything crossed for you, Tommi.


----------



## kizzi79

Will be thinking of you Tommi             

Love Krissi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thinking of you this morning Tommi   

6th March is my birthday Silverbird so hopefully that will bring you luck    sending positive vibes to you and everyone waiting for news    

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Morning ladies. Thanks so much for all your wonderful wishes  

I started spotting last night which is the same pattern of bleeding I've had for the last two IUIs so I knew what to expect this morning. I am gutted and confused. This only happens when I have IUI (I have a very regular 28 day cycle and never start with spotting) which is why I was given the progesterone. I had the last dose on Tuesday evening but the spotting started before I would have taken a dose on weds so the bleed isn't from withdrawal. Had night sweats all night last night which I guess might be a sign of progesterone withdrawal. I just don't know why this always happens with IUI and I'm wondering if it's even worth trying IVF / ICSI without finding out more about what's going on.

I'll get in touch with my clinic today to see what they suggest. Thanks so much for all your wonderful support.  

Good luck for 6th Silverbird! And for everyone else waiting to test  

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh tommi I am sorry to hear this    
hope you can get some clarity from your clinic re the spotting etc to help you decide about next steps
take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tommi - so disappointed for you.    It's just so rubbish.  I'm taking you on the IVF bus with me, IUI is just too confusing.  Take it easy today, don't know if you have time for some baking.  It's just so tough, really wish you weren't having to go through this.

Diesy   xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Suity and Diesy.   At least it's a beautiful day. 
I seem to have a cycle with an iron will! I'm wondering if anything will stop it.  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

*Tommi*  I could probably stop it with my rage today, I'm so ****** off for you...or I wish I could anyway.  You know, I'm blaming the man this time, it's not you, it's him. Once you hear back from your clinic we could check the schedule for the IVF bus, I'm pretty sure it's a regular service. I've heard you get on at Ovulation and get off at Pregnant. Well, that's what I am  for. I think I have to go via the estate agent though. (I really don't mean to be flippent, it's stress, brings out the  in me.)    (Sorry, also for moving forward so quickly, I suppose that's how I try to deal with such disappointment.) xoxo


----------



## morrigan

sorry to hear your news tommi. It could just be that your progesterone drops when your not pregnant and you are supplementing it so its higher than normal but if your concerned i would consider having your progesterone levels checked in a cycle just make sure you are absorbing the progesterone you are taking. Despite supplmemention mine dropped even when pregnant and i have to have the injectable sort. Bfns are rotten eat cake and drink wine !


----------



## karenstar

So sorry Tommi


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, feel very    for you.  Sending lots of      and hoping your clinic has some good ideas for ways forward.


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies. Feeling a lot stronger now. Still spotting but I guess that'll carry on for a few days. Haven't heard back from the clinic yet so I've been getting on with some work but I can definitely feel a trip out for cake coming on very soon.  

Talking of cake... can anyone recommend a good fertility-friendly nutritionist? I've been chucking down a load of supplements quite randomly and I'd love to be put on a proper programme just in case I'm doing more harm than good.

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Been thinking that was interesting what Morrigan was saying about progesterone, maybe your experience of it can inform the clinic on dose, to an extent.  I don't know too much about it.  Big choc cake but wish I had better answers  xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy.   I'm still waiting to hear back from them. TMI coming up but I just passed a huge clot. I hate these post IUI bleeds. 
Just off for choc cake with Mum now. It's amazing how positive she is when she is clearly disappointed too.  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Tommi, I'm with your mum, you will get there.       xx


----------



## upsydaisy

So sorry Tommi, lots and lots of        .  Glad your mum is being supportive.
Take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## Roo67

Sorry that it wasn't to be this month for you Tommi    


R x


----------



## fayster

Tommi, so sorry about this cycle.  Hope the choc cake cheers you a bit, and that the clinic have ideas.xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much everyone   I'm feeling a lot stronger this evening. It's easier now I know than it was yesterday evening when it all kicked off. I have a follow up with the consultant and counsellor at the clinic. Have been told no treatment in March so my body has a chance to recover, so I'll be looking to try again at the end of April. I think part of feeling better this evening is not having the hormonal fog of a headache now I'm not on the progesterone. It's such a relief. I've been a flurry of activity making plans this evening!

Who is left on the 2ww? Silverbird and Fayster? And Karen, you're not far off another try are you?

Lots of luck to you! I need to hear good news!

Txx


----------



## Marra

oh I'm really sorry Tommi - sending you big hugs    

Marra
xx


----------



## Tommi

Marra, thank you   
I'm starting to think this whole journey is an art rather than a science. All very imprecise and random but I'm not ready to give up yet. Especially when there are so many great role models like you ladies who have been successful!
Txx


----------



## Matilda7

I'm really sorry Tommi


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi I am so sorry hun- hope April is the month!!
xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - this is the first chance i've had to log on for a few days, and am so disappointed to hear the news, cake and wine is most certainly the way forward for now. So hope the clinic can help you now - have you thought about accupuncture too? Is meant to be able to help? I had a few sessions before IUI, of course i don't know whether it's helped or not, but perhaps its worth a try. Plenty of time to consider your options with having a month off - enjoy no progesterone and the fact you can cheer yourself up with a glass (or bottle!) of wine!
So sorry, thinking of you xx


----------



## kizzi79

So so sorry to see your news Tommi   , take care honey.

Love, Krissi xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Happy Friday to all 2WW ladies! So looking forward to having a lie in tomorrow!
Hugs to all xx


----------



## Tommi

Morning ladies  

LittleMs, Krissi, JJ1 and Matilda thank you   Feeling physically a lot better today. The drugs are definitely leaving my system and I feel much more me. Emotionally... I'm working on it! Wanted to see my GP but couldn't get through the guards this morning so will try again on Monday. There's this strange game that goes on at the surgery... the doctors want to see patients but the receptionists put every barrier they can in place to prevent you from seeing them. Reminds me of It's a Knockout. You have to be in the peak of physical and mental health to take them on and I just wasn't quite up to it this morning. But by Monday...   ...I'll be ready! 

All you WW2 ladies, we need some good news on here! No pressure! Have a lovely Friday  

Txx


----------



## Tommi

LittleMs - thanks so much. I have been having acupuncture regularly and I love it. I find it really relaxing and I'm sure it has improved my overall health. My clinic recommends it. I didn't have it during the last 2 weeks but will next week. On the day of the IUI I had a session just before and just after. OK it didn't work but I was very chilled out so that's worth it! 

I'm still trying to track down a nutritionist. When I rang the Zita West clinic a while back they said they don't treat single women. I'm not sure if that's still the case. I was quite surprised.

I'm at the stage where I'd stand on my head for two hours a day if someone told me it would work  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Tommi - my next basting should be Monday or Tuesday. 2ww before the 2ww has been stressful again, in part thanks to the clinic's not so good organisation and communication, but all sorted now. Just waiting for a smiley face  .  

LittleMs - Happy Friday to you too  

Anyone any distraction or relaxation plans for the weekend? I'm hoping to go out with my camera somewhere.



Karen


----------



## Diesy

Tommi - loving the 'It's a knock out' receptionists!  'Peak physical and mental health to see them'!    How come that's the same with a lot of stuff, you are barred from using it when you need it.  My GP's have been talking about me and now I get sidelined to the good one.    I phone up, they offer me an appointment, take my name then put me on hold while they find me another appointment.  Or maybe it's just to go to the last one I saw...but they switched me recently.  I assumed they didn't know I was ****** off but hey, maybe they use mind reading techniques.  

I think we should apply all this new knowledge about GP's to good use.  Off to think of a 'good use'.

 to you, take it easy. xx

Lots of luck to the other 2 weekers, hoping to get to use my bananaman soon.  Oh heck, here he is for the fun of it!


----------



## Tommi

Karen - I hope you have a lovely weekend in prep for the next basting! Everything crossed for you    

How's everyone else doing?

Diesy I want to know your secret! I just wasn't in the mood to play their games this morning!

Lots of luck everyone!

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey all!
Am feeling pretty disgusting to tell you the truth! Cyclogest headache and grumps on full power! Trying so hard to be positive, but feel convinced it hasn't worked - was so positive before - might just blame everything on the progesterone!!

I'm afraid i'm not much help on the distraction front - for me it's movies and dog cuddling or school work!! (Being a busy primary school teacher has wierdly had its advantages this week!)

Harry (my dog!) is winging for his last walk of the day, so catch you later girlies - keep smiling (normally I'd say keep drinking, but I can't - still, I'm craving a glass of red terribly!!)
xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hang in there LittleMs!  Hard to stay positive with all the hormones and uncertainty.  How's about just trying to stay even, much easier...maybe, hey, I don't know what works.       My doggie has just tried to eat my chips, she's got the garden for her late night walk.  They are great for cuddles, our little furry quadrupeds!  IF it's any comfort I've been doing application forms all night and wondering how I'm going to manage without my car do to austerity measures.

Take care, not long now. xx

Silverbird      

Tommi...what secret...I have a nice telephone voice tho!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks Diesy - even sounds doable (just!)
Harry actually stole my pasta last night - turned my head only for a second and it was gone!!
Yey for a lie in tomorrow!!
  for all on 2WW
xx


----------



## Tommi

Little Ms the progesterone is a killer isn't it? For me, the headache lifted within 24 hours of stopping it but I did have one night of night sweats. I didn't realise how on edge it had been making me feel. I think this BFN has been easier to handle because I feel so much better not being on the drugs  

Hang in there! Loads of positive vibes coming your way!

            

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks Tommi,
I'm hanging in there! How you doing? Sending you lots of hugs and chocolate encrusted baby dust for next time! xx


----------



## Tommi

Mmmmmm the chocolate encrusted baby dust sounds delicious! Thank you!
Here's some more vibes for you...
                        
Txx


----------



## silverbird

Tommi: I'm so sorry this round didn't work out.

I'm having a little bleeding and a lot of pain so not sure what it means.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## fayster

Silverbird, try not to worry yet  

LittleMs and Polar, how are you getting on?

No good news from me, I'm afraid.  AF arrived yesterday so I'm back on the clomid again now.  Have also had some sort of bug (I'd call it flu if I hadn't had a flu jab, grr) so have spent 2 days in bed or on the sofa feeling very sorry for myself.  At least this seems to have settled my cycle back to 28 days, which bodes well for this round.

Lots of love to everyone.
xx


----------



## Polar

Fayster- well I'm going mad...... Thinking this twinge that pinch etc etc just need to sit it out. Have resisted testing early but it's getting harder to resist. Want to be able to stop over analysing every feeling...... Maybe they should include a 2 week hibernation period with the ET! 

I really don't know what or how I'm feeling and whether everything is down to the progesterone


----------



## Tommi

Fayster   So sorry to hear your news. It sucks. Treat yourself, be kind on yourself and here's a whole load of           for this month. 

Polar and Silverbird... hang in there! Try not to read anything at all into any twinges until you know the outcome. A hibernation sounds like a great plan, especially in this dismal weather! 

Lots of hugs for you ladies.     

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Fayster - sorry this attempt wasn't successful. Hope you have recovered from the bug. Take care.  

Silverbird, Polar & LittleMs


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey everyone
Oh Fayster, I'm so sorry to hear that horrid Aunt has turned up again. Can she just not get the message from us all that we are just not interested in her coming round right now? Hopefully Ms Clomid will finally scare her away this month - will be thinking of you.
Silverbird - sending you lots of     and    
I'm doing ok, bit crampy, and obsessive knicker checking has so far not shown any signs of AF (why i'm checking already is beyond me - why do we torture ourselves?!)
Felt sure it hadn't worked last week (my nan died on 12th feb - so first cycle been all a bit weird) but i think i'm feeling more positive that perhaps it will have now, one ending, one beginning? I hope so. A funny week ahead - funeral on tues, OTD Fri - dearie me!
Luckily my headteacher has given me friday off - she has wisely realised that whatever happens, I'll be fairly useless!
Tommi, how you feeling babe?
How's everyone else?
I'm glad i've got you girls!
xx
p.s could someone please send me an AF blockade? can't hurt!!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Polar - I am too progesterone mental! It makes any decisiveness or ability to explain how you're feeling impossible! One minute i'm quite happy and the next terribly sad. Hate it, but will so be worth it for BFP - fingers crossed for us both! WHen is your OTD?


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Karenstar - you'll be pupo again soon!!


----------



## Polar

LittleMs - OTD on the 10th... but I'm so tempted to test and its killing me even though I know it's too early - I'm clearly going cuckoo. Today I felt really positive for a while, am convinced I had twinges and had a taste of metal in my mouth and was thinking good signs and then this evening nothing. I have an appetite that just doesn't seem to be satisfied either. Which is nothing new - in the week before AF i tend to have 'hungry' weeks where I never feel full. So I don't know..... 

I just wish there was a way we could track what the embryo's were doing.... have they bedded down ready to come out in the autumn or if they have decided to move on! I keep trying to tell myself what will be will be - but I just want to know!


----------



## Tommi

Here you go Little Ms...


----------



## Tommi

Lots of   and   for all the 2WW ladies!
Txx


----------



## silverbird

I'm getting really quiet worried about the bleeding.  Is 3 days before OTD too early to test?


----------



## Tommi

Silverbird   have you told your clinic about the bleeding? They might have some advice. You could test now but may get a false negative. Sorry to hear about the bleeding but if I were you I'd ring the clinic  
Txx


----------



## fayster

Wow Tommi, that's some blockade!  I can't see AF getting through that, LittleMs.

Silverbird, thinking of you. Tommi's right, try not t worry but do call your clinic if you're worried.

Polar, keeping my fingers crossed.

Thank you all for your very kind words, they mean a lot to me.
xx


----------



## silverbird

POAS is negative.  12 days after 2 day transfer so could still a fasle positive i guess but not feeling good.  clinic says it could be too early to tell.  silverbird


----------



## Tommi

Silverbird, sorry to hear that. When does the clinic think would be a good day to test?  
Txx


----------



## sallywags

Just gate crashing to send lots of      to LittleMsGrowingRoots!


Love you babe!


----------



## indekiwi

Fayster, sorry hun, that's rubbish news.     
Silverbird, are you bleeding full on, or just spotting?  Sending you      and      that your early test result (and it really is early unless you have full on AF) turns around.  What progesterone support are you on by the way?
Polar, just five days to get through.  Wishing you lots of luck!     
LittleMs, wishing you lots of luck too!     


Hang on in there ladies!


----------



## silverbird

Thanks indie and Tommi.  It's quiet a lot of bleeding, maybe a little light for a period but way heavyer than spotting.  OTD is thur.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Silverbird - is it too late to be an implantation bleed? What did the clinic say?
sending you lots of


----------



## silverbird

The doctor rang and said bleeding plus BNF ment a negative and to come off all the drugs.   

Guess I'm waiting till May now.


----------



## GIAToo

Silverbird - really sorry to read your news     Hope you have someone around to take care of you.  
Wishing all the other ladies in 2WW good luck         

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry to hear that Silverbird


----------



## loobyloo_london

So sorry Silverbird it didnt work this time       Some TLC is definitely called for to get you ready for the next round. 

LLL xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Oh flip Silverbird I'm so sorry, there are no words   . I'm so sorry.


           


Minnie x


----------



## Diesy

So sorry to hear this *Silverbird*. Take good care.


----------



## Marra

Silverbird I am so very sorry - really wanted this to work for you first time. Sending big hugs, marra xxx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear this Silverbird. Take good care of yourself  

We could sure do with some good news on here. What a tough journey this is. 

 

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Oh sometimes you really want to use bad words on here! Really gutted for you Silverbird, sure it's impossible for you to see any positivity right now, but just know that we are all here for you, and sending you lots of     
Lots of love xx xx


----------



## karenstar

*PUPO*


----------



## jojo74

Hello Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread. 

Congratulations Karenstar for being PUPO! Hope you are taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts. Hello to everyone else at all stages on this crazy journey.

A bit about me... Was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure and have AMH of 2.4 so swiftly got on and had ICSI. Had ET last Friday and had 2 grade 2/3 embies put back on day 2. Only got 5 eggs at collection and only 2 made it to day 2 so unsure what the chances of success are. The 2WW is every bit as tough as everyone says mainly because apart from the dreaded progesterone I feel fine. Wish I could complain of cramps etc but nothing! The suppositories are turning me in to a vile windy constipated wench but other than that I am a really nice person honest! Hah! There are bonuses to doing this alone as no one but the cats to complain....

Anyway wishing lots of luck to everyone on here wherever you are and whatever is happening. This website is a life saver!

jojo xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congrats Karenstar on your PUPO!  Very exciting!!

Hi Jojo, welcome & congrats too! Yes, there are definate benefits to being alone at times during the process 

Hi to everyone else. 

LLLxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

CONGRATS Karenstar!! Good to hear you're PUPO! How you feeling? Keep positively visualising! Happy sperm into happy egg!
Hi JoJo, lots of lovely people here who have kept me sane during 2WW - only 3 more sleeps! You need places to vent when the progesterone makes you crazy mental! Congrats on being PUPO too!
Keeping everything crossed for you both, and sending much     your way!
Hello to all the other lovely ladies on here.
Also please   for good news on friday - determined not to test early (tests still in wrapper so far!)
xx


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Karen!    

Hi JoJo! Welcome!  

Let's have some really great news on here!          

Txx


----------



## Tommi

Lots of        for Friday Little Ms! 

Txx


----------



## fayster

Oh Silverbird, that sucks.  I'm so sorry for you.   May isn't really that far away.  Look after yourself.


Karenstar - congrats on being PUPO       for you.

Jojo - same to you      

And LittleMs, for you too       . Well done for leaving those peesticks wrapped up!  Officer Dribble   will be pleased!

Polar, yours are here as well:


----------



## morrigan

Silver bird - big hugs.

LOvely to see all the pupo ladies - fingers crossed for some BFPs 

Jojo it only really takes one ! I had 3 eggs at collection 2 fertilised and both put back at day 3 and that cycle worked for me- def a believer in quality not quantity ?


----------



## lulumead

Tommi and silver bird, big hugs....it's just rubbish when it doesn't work and nothing much can make it feel better.  Fingers crossed that your next goes are the lucky ones.


Good luck to everyone pupo at the moment, we need some good news soon. I think this happened last year with a slow start to the year and then loads of BFPs. 
Xxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Is it friday yet? Is it friday yet? Is it friday yet?
Sending everyone love and babydust (impatiently!!)
xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lulu! Going to see the consultant this afternoon so I hope he has some bright ideas  

LittleMs... So nearly there! I have everything crossed for you!      

Karen, JoJo and Polar and everyone else... let's have a flurry of BFPs!  

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - how did it go? Hope it went well   xx


----------



## indekiwi

Silverbird      .  I'm so sorry.  


A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks everyone    

LittleMs, Jojo & Polar - sending you positive thoughts


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey Polar - managing to stay sane?! I think the only thing that is stopping me from tearing the pee stick out it's wrapper is the fact that I don't want to see a negative! Being PUPO is better than not being pregnant - only a few more days to go for both of us - that's if you've managed to resisit the pee sticks too!!
Hope you're ok!
How you doing Jo Jo? Progesterone still making you feel special?!
      

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Little Ms, it was good, in that he's a lovely guy and very skilled, but confusing in that I now have to decide whether to do IVF or IUI as the success rates are not that different for women of my age. I think I had thought it would be an obvious step up to IVF but it seems not. I found it quite upsetting really but I think I'm still crazily hormonal after last week. The thought of another IUI without knowing whether an egg is actually being released or fertilized and then implanting seems very stressful. At least with IVF I will know whether there are eggs in the follicles and whether they fertilize. That may not give me a better chance of success but I think I'll feel happier knowing a bit more about what's going on.

Hope all the 2WW ladies are doing well!

Txx


----------



## Elpida

Silverbird lots of    


Tommi, the hormonal onslaught is not helpful when trying to make decisions, make sure you take some time to be kind to yourself


E x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey Tommi, very confusing huh? Only you can decide what the next step is, I always try and avoid listening to success rates, it can be so disheartening, and as is clear from this website, we all have such individual journeys that it's hard to just think of it all as numbers! If you instincts are telling you IVF, then I would go for that, perhaps IVF lite? I read - amongst god knows how much stuff when researching - a consultants brief on fertility treatment and he said that he didn't let women do IUI more than 3 times before moving them on to IVF. Nothing conclusive there, but it seems to make sense to me. There is no rush to make a decision now - just let it sit with you, and at some point you'll know what decision to make. DON'T put loads of pressure on yourself, no one knows your body like you! Esperanza is so right, be kind to yourself!!
Sending you much positivity, love and hugs! xx xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much Esperanza and Little Ms.    I should find out a bit more this morning when I see the counsellor. (I seem to live on the M27 these days!). I'm wondering if it is IVF lite that he's suggesting. He said the whole thing is done in the same amount of time as a medicated IUI. Instead of 37.5 gonal f that produced 3 eggs in my last cycle he suggested 300 in the hope of getting 10 eggs. I know I won't give up without trying IVF so I guess I should do it sooner rather than later.

Have good days everyone      

Txx


----------



## Polar

Well I broke even though OTD is Saturday - got a BFN on the POAS. So not overly positive about that having any significant change between now and Saturday. However I do feel crap - not emotionally but physically. I have a raging headache for the last three days and twinges and cramps now and again. I don't feel pg and hence the BFN wasn't a surprise but I'm normally fine on AF and maybe it's still my heads playing tricks. But I'll test again on Saturday and see what happens. 

Just a word though ladies if I am BFN i then have to go and take up my place in the London Marathon....... so maybe I was hoping I could get out of that too! There are many positives I can take out of this first round and I have a pragmatic approach to it, and I think then having to get back to training will certainly allow me plenty of space for head thoughts and contemplation. 

Good luck to everyone else, will post Saturday and let you all know for sure. 

Positive thoughts for all the other PUPO's - here's hoping and thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Polar, I'm not giving up hope for you till sat, two days may make a difference you know.
You are so pragmatic, wish I was!!
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Polar, sending lots of      that your marathon place continues to be at risk! There are just too many examples of women on FF who picked up BFPs right at the last for me to write your chances off just yet.   


Little Ms, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.    


A-Mx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thank you! Just reading pee stick  instructions now to avoid fumbling when wake up early bursting!!
Hopefully next time i post it will be with good news!
 
xx


----------



## jojo74

Hello Everyone,

Good luck tomorrow Little Ms! Have everything crossed for you.

Polar- Hang in there it's not over till it's over so will send positive BFP vibes your way for saturday.

Tommi- Have finally caught up with your story on this mega thread! Sorry for what you are going through but pleased you have options. I guess the decision between IUI and IVF is yours to take. I wasn't given any choice but to go through ICSI and as such I know it's the route with the highest chance of success but it's been hard work. If time is an issue then maybe IVF is the way forward for you? Tough call! Good luck.

AFM, my OTD isn't until the 14th so have another few days to get through. Still feeling nothing and am coming to terms with the progesterone and actually hoping I have to be on it for weeks to come as that means the whole thing has worked! Finding it hard to be positive but hanging in there.

Hope everyone is else is doing well,

xx


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you this morning Little Ms!    

JoJo no-one has mentioned ICSI, but it's on my list of questions. I'm definitely not doing IUI next, although may go back to it if I have to. I've been told that at 42 there's little difference between success rates of all these treatments. I'm puzzled by all the immune tests. No-one has mentioned those either.  

Looking forward to hearing some good news on here    

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Morning all,
testing this morning and got a BFP!!!!  
Feel extremely lucky and very happy!
Can't quite believe it!!
Now what do I do?!?!?!
Let's hope this is going to start a huge trend!!
xx
xx
xx


----------



## Tommi

That is great news Little Ms! Congratulations! 

          

Fingers crossed for everyone else! So good to have good news!



Txx


----------



## sallywags

Hey LittleMs,  yay!  Very happy for early morning phone calls like that one!!!


----------



## jojo74

Hey Little Ms, Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Huge congratulations!! Hope your good news is the start of a positive trend for everyone else on here

xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks guys - sending everyone lots of    
and huge thank yous for all your support x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Little Ms - Congratulations - my word that's brilliant news on an otherwise overcast day!!!!!       

The following thread is a perfect place for you to hang out for the even longer wait till your first scan - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282845.msg4922183#new. Matilda is I think the only one on there at present with her mini bump of twins so I'm sure she'll be happy with the company!

Ohhhhhh, so exciting!

A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Congratulations LittleMs! Very pleased to hear your news.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thank you! Hope I'll be saying the same thing to you very soon!    
          
xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Little Ms - Wow a hole in one!     we haven't had one of those for a while.


Massive congrats. It must have been a bit of a shock on your first attempt!
Take care 
Upsyxxx


----------



## Elpida

Congratulations Little Ms, what great news!


E x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Little Ms


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thank you all!
Am so worried though, have such a terrible tummy bug, and doc said it may affect pregnancy   
Will stay positive, but haven't been ill like this for so long - been on loo almost all day and night - let's just hope my little dot is there to stay. 
Hope it's ok to keep in touch with everyone on ths thread, as want to know how you are all doing
Fingers crossed for more good news soon     for everyone
xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations LittleMs, that is just fantastic news!!      

Sorry you're not feeling too well, make sure you look after yourself & little dot.  

LLL xx


----------



## lulumead

Lovely news LMGR....hope it will be the start of a lovely run of BFP's.
Hope you feel better soon,
Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations little ms


----------



## fayster

Congratulations, LittleMs       ! So excited to read your news.xx

Fingers crossed this is the start of a run of bfps for everyone still waiting.xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey - how you all doing? JoJo and Karenstar - you girls coping with progesterone madness ok? Tommi - hope you're doing ok with deciding what's next for you. Polar - how are you lovely? Been thinking of you today.
Happy weekend and lots of    to everyone!
xx xx


----------



## Fraggles

Littlemsgrowingroots I am delighted for you congratulations. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

JoJO74 good luck for the 14th and hope sanity is still prevailing. xx

xx


----------



## Diesy

*Well done Lil Ms! Gosh, hope you feel better, that is very rotten. *


----------



## jojo74

Thanks for your best wishes everyone. I am feeling really low today. Feel premenstrual and have my usual PMT headache. I have this gut feeling it hasn't worked and wednesday feels ages away if it's going to be bad news, I would rather know now. 

I feel worse when I feel pessimistic because I know a positive mental attitude is supposed to help but how on earth do I conjure one of those up when I feel like this??

Bah Humbug.....

x


----------



## Diesy

Hey Jojo - sorry you are feeling a bit blue and PMTy.  Take it easy on yourself, constant pma isn't that realistic in my book.  Just try to have an easy day, do something that makes you feel happy and relaxed, never know it might take your mind of it, even for 5 mins.  You just don't know right now which way it will go but maybe you are preparing yourself for not the best news.

Hope you feel better about it very shortly.  Sending       to keep you going till then.  Well if you can't do pma, have someone else do it!   Diesy  xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Jojo, as Diesy said go easy on yourself & do something to take your mind off it....I know easy for me to say.  Chocolate usually works when I want to feel better   My fingers are crossed for good news from you on the 14th. 

LLLxx


----------



## morrigan

Jojo it's just torture for you - hugs - don't worry about Pma I was just as pessimistic on BFP cycle as all the bfn ones so don't add worrying about being positive to the list. Fingers crossed x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

hey jojo,
it is such a hard time, i was constantly texting my friend saying i feel pmsy, and i feel cramps starting, and i also had an awful headache. preg and pms and progesterone symptons are all so similar. It is impossible to know which way is up and which way is down right now, try to wait for your OTD, and just keep busy! I watched a lot of rubbish movies, did more work than usual - and my dog enjoyed a random amount of extra walks!! Fruit and nut was my best friend too!!
Sending you lots of positive vibes, don't stress about being stressed or put too much presssure on yourself to feel positive - guilt is a waste of energy - just feel however you feel and wednesday will be here soon!!


----------



## indekiwi

Jo Jo,     The TWW is always torture, and with so much hope and stress tied up with every attempt you're bound to hit the lows and the highs.  Hang on in there.  


Polar, did your result turn around?    


Good luck to everyone else waiting for results.


A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Jojo -   Hope you are feeling a little better. As others have said, pg symptoms can be the same as pmt & progesterone symptoms.    

LittleMs - No progesterone for me  . Currently really hoping but not stressing - that will change later this week as test day approaches. Will probably start testing next Sunday or Monday. OTD I get given is nonsense. How are you doing? 

Take care everyone.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey Karenstar!
Still a bit in shock! But obviously over the moon - off work tomorrow cos of bug, so resting up to keep my little dot safe despite spending most of the weekend on the loo - not how I had planned it at all!! I thought it looked like your OTD was longer than mine was - exactly 2 weeks from day of IUI. Am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you - remember happy egg, happy sperm!!!
                                       
xx


----------



## Elpida

Jojo, sorry to hear the 2WW blues are getting to you - I have everything crossed for you      and for you Karenstar


Little Ms, I hope you feel better soon


E x


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of all the 2WW ladies!    
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Jojo -   for tomorrow


----------



## jojo74

Hi Guys,

Thanks so much for your good wishes and wise words. I still feel convinced it hasn't worked but will keep fingers crossed for tomorrow anyway. Thanks karen for your good luck vibes, keep them coming!

LitteMs, how are you? I hope the sicky bug has gone and you are enjoying your BFP. Good luck to everyone else testing soon, am sending big fat positive vibes to you!

xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck JoJo!    

Txx


----------



## lulumead

Popping on to drop some magic dust for you all     


         


xxxxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey JoJo,
I am good thanks - definitely hoping to hear good news from you soon! We're all here for you!!
                                           and have a big   too!
xx


----------



## jojo74

As I thought its a BFN for me......gutted  

Hope others on the 2ww have better luck, thanks for all your support,

xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Oh Jojo I'm so sorry it didnt work this time.  Youre entitled to be gutted, its such a rollercoaster of a journey. Make sure you get some pampering before picking yourself up & having lots of positive thoughts for next time.    .


----------



## Tommi

Oh JoJo really sorry to hear this   Take good care and have plenty of treats. It's such a tough time.  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Jojo - so sorry    Take care.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi ladies
I've not been feeling quite myself lately, and hope it is because of the miracle we're all hoping for...
However I tested this morning, as I have a personal training session this evening and wanted to know if I should let myself be pushed and punished during my 2ww, and got a BFN.
Possibly this is because I used a cheapie test that is probably not very sensitive, but by my calculations I may have conceived around March 3rd and you're meant to be able to get a result 10 days past ovulation.
Also on Sunday I felt so sick (no, not because of a hangover! I stopped drinking now) I could almost not leave the house to go out for brunch, I've been very tired and my breasts have been achy. This is not like me at all, as I don't even feel them with PMT. A small (implantation?) bleed/spotting occurred too, which has stopped now.


The feelings are early, but a lot stronger than I experienced with my first pregnancy, which sadly ended in a miscarriage.


Has anyone had good experience with First Result pg tests? Worth splashing out on or should i just wait another 3 days before testing?


Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else too, of course!! xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi broody chick. I used first response and think I got a faint positive 11 days after but definitely 12 days after....fingers crossed.
Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a false negative with Firt Response so am a clear blue digital fan instead! FR said Negative, CBD said pregnant on the same sample of urine- and my blood was 297!this was on OTD,  I complained to FR for the distress and they sent me a £10 for the test fee - not the £50 BHCG fee!


----------



## lulumead

Clear blue digital are great...I think I got a pregnant on those at 12 days post IUI...I only used it though after the first response ones.
Xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thanks for the tips, Lulu and JJ - I am not sure it was the test after all, I did another one this morning (Superdrug early response) and got a BFN again, so I am losing hope as I also detected some more spotting  *sigh*...


----------



## fayster

Jojo, so sorry this wasn't the cycle for you  . Look after yourself.xx  

Broodychick, fingers crossed it's still just a bit too early.x

Karenstar, hope you're not going too mad.x


----------



## Roo67

Jo jo - so sorry that this was not the one for you    

Broody chick  - I got a faint positive 7days post 3 day transfer on tesco's own brand and then used a CBD at 9 days post and it came back pos. don't think I have ever used a FR  - Good luck 

r x


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Jo Jo - I'm gutted to hear your news - are you doing ok? Eat choc and drink wine, whatever will make you feel better for now.
Sending you lots of love and     xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Broody chick - my clinic gave me a normal clear blue one to use - any update? If AF has any sense she'll stay well away. Keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## karenstar

I've offered AF an all expenses paid trip to New Zealand for the next 9 months


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Well I'm officially joining this post as I had my basting yesterday, I'm now in the longest 2 weeks of my life phase. I'm v excited about this! OTD 30th March. 

Karenstar, can my AF go to NZ with yours? 

Broody chick, how are you, when is your OTD?

Anyone else on their 2WW?

LLLxx


----------



## karenstar

Yes lets charter a jet to NZ flight for the AFs!   

Good luck LLL and Fayster


----------



## fayster

Me!  I'm back on 2ww again  .  

And I've packed a case for AF and got her passport ready so she can get on that plane!

I was thinking how soon it has come around, but of course it's just 2 weeks since the last one ended.


----------



## Tommi

Oh lots of lovely 2ww-ers! How exciting! Huge amounts of   and   for you all!  

I have discovered the perfect distraction for all this ttc stuff... I've had a tooth abscess and very swollen lopsided face since Wednesday. The general agony and wretchedness has put treatment cycles right out of my head! Dentist tried to do a root canal on Thursday but there wasn't enough space because of the swelling. So she's trying again on Thursday. In the meantime I'm far too scary looking to go out  

Hope you're all having good weekends  

Fatface xx


----------



## Tommi

Ooo ladies I've just seen this on Amazon: The Two Week Wait by Sarah Rayner...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Week-Wait-Sarah-Rayner/dp/0330544098/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332008674&sr=1-1

/links


----------



## morrigan

lots of people now on 2 week torture wait thought id come and sprinkle some                                          

*Good luck*
​


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

lots of love and baby dust to all you lovely ladies on 2WW


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for the good wishes. Unfortunately I do feel I'm headed for a bfn. I've had no symptoms this time other than normal mild AF approaching symptoms. Plan to test tomorrow morning as AF is due tomorrow. Assuming a bfn I'm going to have a month off treatment before trying again. 

Take care.  

Karen


----------



## fayster

to Karen, keeping my fingers very tightly crossed for tomorrow for you. You know it's not over until the evil witch appears, and lots of people have normal af symptoms before a bfp.

Tommi, toothache is the worst thing in the world, you have all my sympathy.  Hope it settles down and you get it filled this week.  

Hope everything is tootling along nicely for everyone else. x


----------



## karenstar

Spotting  Lost hope. Had a lousy few days. 

Have been painting my kitchen last 2 afternoons. I've put tangerine orange on the walls. It was previously quite a bright orange and the new colour seems brighter. It did have lime green on the ceiling but I've changed that to light beige. The door frames are dark blue currently, not decided what to do with them yet. I love strong colours. *Lots of colour.....*


----------



## loobyloo_london

karenstar, my fingers are tightly crossed to, sending you lots of            

Tommi, you poor thing. Your tooth abscess sounds horrendous, are you still in hidding. Cant believe there's a book on the 2ww wait, dont think I could read it while in the 2ww as it might slow it down even more  

LLLxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Oh Karenstar I hope youre wrong:-(

Wow, you've a wonderful colourful kitchen, that must make you smile every day  

xx


----------



## jojo74

Thanks for all your support ladies, having drowned my sorrows in vats of wine am feeling more positive about moving on.

Karen, hang in there, it seems lots of people get spotting and still have a BFP, fingers crossed for tomorrow

Tommi, hope you are feeling better, I read the 2 week wait book last week and thought it was a bit naff to be honest but if like me you want to read anything about fertility then give it a go!

For the rest of the lovely 2ww ladies, hang in there, rest up, eat chocolate and avoid Jeremy Kyle at all costs!

xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Karen I'm sending you lots of          
I do hope there's a happy outcome. Your kitchen sounds fabulous!   

Jojo I did wonder if that book would be a bit naff but I did order it. I hope I don't cringe too much!  

Thanks for your sympathy ladies! I'm still popping the pain killers and antibiotics and I'm definitely still in hiding   It's a tooth I broke on a piece of nutshell at a well known London restaurant. So annoying! I didn't know that trauma to a tooth can cause an abscess but I do now!  

Lots of   for you ladies!

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Tommi - hope you and your tooth feel much better soon!  
Karenstar - I'm still hoping for good news    
Got to be some mother's day luck on this thread for you all
xx
xx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for all the good wishes. Sadly, only beer goggles could save me from a bfn this morning  .    let herself in during the night  . 41 days 'til PUPO again  .

        to LLL & Fayster and anyone else trying.

Tommi - hope your tooth improves soon.


----------



## lulumead

Sorry to hear that karenstar...always rubbish but good that you have plans to go again soon.

Hope everyone else doing ok.....we need some good news soon. This thread is not being very kind!!
X


----------



## indekiwi

KarenStar, I'm so sorry hun, those BFNs are   .  Hope you have someone close to give you a   , but sending through some from Glos as well     .


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Karen. Great that you have a plan and I think a month off is a good idea. Treatment takes it out of you  

We really need to build better barricades against the evil witch don't we? How dare she refuse a trip to NZ!     Let's hope all the BFNs are happening in the first three months of the year and from now on there will be lots of BFPs!

Txx

(Still a fatface but not such a painkiller junkie!)


----------



## fayster

Karen, so sorry about your bfn.  Enjoy your month off, do all the things you can't do while in treatment.x


----------



## Elpida

Karen, so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this time   


E


----------



## karenstar

Thank you everyone  . It's so nice to know that so many of you care  . Had a cry last night but hanging on to hope, optimism and humour today. 

I learnt that my Dad has prostate cancer last week. It's currently not too serious but obviously a shock to hear the news. I've not spoken to either of my parents for several years but in light of the diagnosis he has requested to see me.  So been dealing with two stressful situations at the same time for the last few days  

Definitely think a break is the best thing for me.  Plan is to get the kitchen completely finished in time for my bfp party in 8 weeks time. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear that Karen, it sounds like you've had a really challenging few weeks. My Dad had a prostate biopsy during my last 2ww. Must be their ages! As far as I know it's one cancer that responds well to watchful waiting. It's still a worry though. Thinking of you as you and your family deal with it all. 

I love the idea of a BFP party! Also love your positivity! 

Lots of   for you for the run up to the next treatment.

Txx


----------



## lulumead

Hi karenstar my Dad has just started radiotherapy for prostate cancer...it is worrying but caught early has good prognosis....PM if you want.
Xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey Karenstar - just wanted to send you a great big  , you have so much going on, make sure you look after yourself. BFP party sounds like a great idea!
Will keep sending you       and    to AF generally for all 2WW ladies
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Karenstar - so sorry to hear about your dad's diagnosis.  I wish him all the luck in the world with his treatment.  My dad was diagnosed with prostrate cancer a few years ago.  There is a lot they can do with treatment these days especially if caught early.  It is stressful though to know that someone in your family is ill.  As Tommi said there is many of us who have been through the same thing.  PM me if you wish.  Good luck with your break


----------



## suitcase of dreams

karenstar, big    - so much on your plate at the moment. hope things look up soon and best of luck for your next attempt   

Suitcase
x


----------



## fayster

Oh Karen, life just throws more and more at us, doesn't it!  Hope they've caught it early - I understand that they screen for it now in gentlemen of a certain age, so there is a higher incidence now (as the responses would suggest) but more people having really positive outcomes.

Best wishes to your Dad, and all the other Dads having or recovering from treatment.


----------



## BroodyChick

BFN and then AF on Sunday - spent the whole day crying and in pain on my sofa.
Sorry to everyone with a similar experince, and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for those of you still awaiting positive results. Onwards and upwards... xXx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry Broodychick   Such a rotten time. Lots of   for you as you get over this hurdle. 

Gosh this thread seems to have been hit hard recently. Time for a group hug I think  

Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thank you Tommi! Smoochie on your cheek


----------



## loobyloo_london

So sorry Broodychick it didnt work this time, it's good to have a good cry to let the sad feelings out & good that you're looking onwards! What are your plans now? 

Big hugs     

LLLxx


----------



## karenstar

Broodychick - sorry to hear you've had a bfn and a painful AF.  

All - thanks again for the kind thoughts and wishes. My Dad said the cancer is currently low grade and they will just monitor it and see what happens. I'm not sure if it's the very slow growing version which may not impact life expectancy, or if it may be a bit worse. It was detected by him having symptoms. 

Like the group hug idea


----------



## fayster

I'll join in with the hug too.  So sorry, Broodychick. Hope you're feeling a bit stronger today.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

I don't know how to group hug, so will do this instead!


----------



## BroodyChick

Karen* - what a relief on your dad, I know it's still serious news but I am sure you can all breathe a bit easier now...

Thank you Ladies for all your heartfelt support. I know it's a bit stupid of me to feel so strongly after this latest 'attempt' as it wasn't pre-planned when I went to stay with my friend. It just all happened to be the right time and he was really into the idea when we talked about it. He's someone I've known all my life and it just felt like fate.
Plus the last time I got pregnant, it was after just such a weekend of fun and abandon, and I had high hopes. All the co-parenting attempts and tries with my ex were different scenarios - limited time-wise and awkward because of the implications, so I somehow thought this latest time would be the one to lead to my much-wanted baby.

At times like this I really envy people in relationships, because there's a whole component us single ladies are missing and we may well be worried for nothing where our fertility is concerned.
So this month it was a double-whammy: I felt a large part of the equation (a loving, randy man) was present so it must have been me and my own body who let me down... 

The saddest thing is that last weekend I went to visit a friend and her sick baby in hospital (he's not been allowed home yet because of serious complications after his birth), and although I felt sympathy for the babies and their mums on that ward, I also felt really jealous that they are mums with beautiful children, and I'm not. How selfish is that!? 

I am now not sure at all about what to do next month.
Co-parent 1 is out of the question now, our personalities don't match and he has been offered a job in another town, and although co-parent 2 shows serious interest in me I wonder if he is after more of an involved relationship with me. He is clearly attracted to me and I often find him irritating for various reasons, although he is a lovely person.

My male friend would have been a great parent if it had worked for us this time, but he lives in another country and it would all be too complicated to plan this with him properly I fear.

I've only got 2 more cycles to go before I turn 35 and this is such a big, scary benchmark for me. Again, I realise how silly this sounds but since I've wanted a baby since I was 28 I am really running out of patience and feel desperately low.

A girlfriend told me today that she understands I know what I want, but not _how_ I want to achieve it, which is true, and doesn't really help me on my quest to become a mum.

Does anyone else relate to these dilemmas or are you all very firmly set on your path on _how_ to become a single mum?
It would be interesting to hear your thoughts


----------



## fayster

Hi Broodychick, you sound really quite fed up at the moment.  

Don't feel bad about being jealous of Mummies, even those with poorly babies - I'm sure you wouldn't for one second want to be in their shoes really.  It's not the same, but my best friend has a son with Asperger's, and she used to complain a lot about how hard his behaviour was to manage, and tell me that I was lucky not to have that to deal with.  I bit my tongue every time she said anything, but her SiL (who was undergoing infertility treatment herself at the time) turned round once and told her that she certainly didn't feel very lucky, and would give anything to have a child, Asperger's or otherwise!  My friend has looked at her son's difficulties quite differently since then, and been much more sympathetic, so we've all come out better!

I think it's perfectly normal to feel frustrated, some women might choose single motherhood over a family with a loving and involved partner, but it's not what I wanted.  I ended up down this path because I'd started down it with a partner who then left me as I turned 41, so I didn't feel that I had any choice but to go ahead while my body still had the potential, and it made sense to just carry on rather than face the dilemmas you have.  I think I'd have really struggled with the prospect of coparenting, though, so I don't think it would have been for me.

And 35 isn't old!  Heaven knows I felt old at 35, but I know plenty of women who've had all their children older than that.  One friend who's the same age as me has just announced that she's pregnant with twin boys - she thought she'd got lucky when she had her daughter at 39!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

The saddest thing is that last weekend I went to visit a friend and her sick baby in hospital (he's not been allowed home yet because of serious complications after his birth), and although I felt sympathy for the babies and their mums on that ward, I also felt really jealous that they are mums with beautiful children, and I'm not. How selfish is that!?  

I am now not sure at all about what to do next month.
Co-parent 1 is out of the question now, our personalities don't match and he has been offered a job in another town, and although co-parent 2 shows serious interest in me I wonder if he is after more of an involved relationship with me. He is clearly attracted to me and I often find him irritating for various reasons, although he is a lovely person.

My male friend would have been a great parent if it had worked for us this time, but he lives in another country and it would all be too complicated to plan this with him properly I fear.



Hi BroodyChock
I am so sorry to hear that you are spinning around and not knowing which way to go.  I hope that you don't think that I am out of turn, but i have gone down the KD route with a friend (we have had a TTC journey that has lasted more than 7 yrs and every treatment with twists and tales) and  had contemplated co=parenting but I know that this wouldn't be for me (I have a gay male friend who has a coparenting relationship that works well but also has had hiccups along the way).  I personally think you really need to contemplate what you want- a coparent or a baby of your own, or a relationship and a baby.  A potential co-parent who irritating you at this stage doesn't seem right, it could be a very rocky road ahead of you. Also having random sex with a guy without having him checked out is putting your health and that of your potential baby at risk . Also with a coparent they are not choosing you for a relationship in the same sense. 

I also have a friend who has an 18 mth old baby to a man she loved and thought was her dream man, they were living together etc and she is leaving as he resents her for 'getting pregnant' and having a child (despite her being on the Pill and having PCOS - it also takes 2 to tango!). he feels trapped and refuses to pay towards his DD existence even though they were under the same roof. My friend said she wasn't a SMBC like the rest of us on here.

I don't feel jealous of my friend's in relationships, perhaps take a peek on therelationships thread and see what some of the girls have to put up with!!! I also don't feel jealous of other's babies, it can be hard- but I think that baby is their and not mine, never would be and mine will come when it is ready!

There are lots of book on SMBC, co parenting etc I found really helpful when coming to the KD decision with my donor and his partner.

Good Luck
L


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey broody chick -
trust me 35 is not old! I have only just got pregnant and will be having the baby days before my 39th birthday. Personally I love being single - I feel lucky to be doing this - and able to do it - on my own, all the decisions will be mine, and I won't have to share the bubba with anyone!! Donors sign away any legal rights of parenhood, which makes it clear cut for me and the child as it grows up. No daddy, but a donor, who they have a right to find out more about at 18. Have you considered donor sperm? I think it's great because it all gets screened and washed so by the time it gets to your womb it's top quality and genetically high grade!! I'm sure that part of the reason that my IUI worked first time is because of the high quality of sperm I bought from the sperm bank.
Here anytime you want to chat      xx


----------



## fayster

Gosh, it's quiet around here. I'm currently 10dpiui and feeling very pre-AF like. My cycles were always 28 days until last October, when they went to 25/26 days, but was back at 28 last month. I just don't know what's going on! Grr.


----------



## karenstar

Fayster - Will keep fingers crossed for you. When is otd?


----------



## Tommi

Everything crossed for you Fayster!


----------



## BroodyChick

Fayster - BEST OF LUCK!!!  xoxo


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Fayster

Isn't time just dragging.....my OTD is Friday. My AF seems to have be arriving for over a week now & tonight I'm a bit of a moody cow which would be normal when she comes knocking on my door  although I have had a bit of a crappy week. 

I've got everything crossed for you...well both of us!

I'm v excited, Mad Men are back on Sky tonight & I just looooove it! That will take my mind off things for 2 hrs (hopefully). 

LLL xx


----------



## Tommi

Lots of luck ladies!


----------



## fayster

Thanks for all the good luck! If the support on here could make a physical difference (as opposed to the massive emotional impact it has), we'd all be up the duff by now! My OTD isn't till next Wednesday, but I'm due on any time between now and Saturday, so I'll test then if AF hasn't shown up (if not before, but I'm really trying hard to stay away from the peesticks). I've felt a lot more positive since reading your posts. 

Looby, only 2 more days!!! Isn't it frustrating how af symptoms seem to occur regardless of whether you're pregnant or not.
     for you.

Broody, I'm curious about what you're impression is about anonymous donors!

I'm with Tommi and Rose, in that I don't believe it's easy to donate via a clinic at all now, and the one thing I know about my donor that isn't on his form is that he was generous enough to go out of his way to donate. That's exactly the kind of genes that I want a child of mine to inherit! I can certainly see the attraction of coparenting, having someone to share the milestones with, to share the responsibility of the big decisions with, and the breaks you'll get when your child is with their Dad. For that to work for me, though, it would have to be someone I'd known for years. I guess I take a long time to get to know and trust people, so I wouldn't be happy otherwise. I also wouldn't be happy using a donor that hadn't been tested and vetted etc by a clinic. Obviously, that means that I have to be tested and vetted too by the clinic, and that all adds up cost-wise.

Each to their own, I say. Have you got any closer to a decision?

LittleMs, you sum up perfectly how I feel about potentially being a single parent. 


LittleMsGrowingRoots said:


> I feel lucky to be doing this - and able to do it - on my own, all the decisions will be mine, and I won't have to share the bubba with anyone!!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that AF darkend my door today! What a witch she is. I'm naturally sad, could lie down & cry but what's the point in that. I'm booked in for baseline scan tomorrow so all being well I'll re-join this thread in another 2 weeks. I think it's 2nd time lucky for me

OK, Fayster pressure's on you now to get a big +! 

Thanks for your support everyone. 
LLL xx


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear your news Loobyloo   AF is indeed an evil witch! Your positive attitude is amazing and I wish you all the luck in the world for your next attempt     
Txx


----------



## some1

Loobyloo - so sorry that it was a bfn   .  Hope baseline scan goes well tomorrow and that this new cycle is the lucky one   

Some1

xx


----------



## fayster

Oh Looby, sorry af showed up  . I'm glad you're looking forward to your next cycle, 2nd time lucky sounds good!

I'm afraid af's knocking on my door, too, I started spotting today.  Had been feeling really positive this month, but it's not to be.  It's time to consider moving on for me now.
xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh Fayster! Is it really over for you?   What a tough time it is. AF needs to take the hint. 
Well ladies, this must mean that there's good news just around the corner! 
Thinking of you LLL and Fayster  
Txx


----------



## karenstar

LLL and Fayster - I'm so sorry. Look after yourselves


----------



## Elpida

LLL, Fayster, so sorry that you've not had better news. Take care of yourselves

E x x x


----------



## indekiwi

LLL, Fayster, so sorry ladies that things did not work out the way we all hoped for you.     


A-Mx


----------



## jojo74

LLL and Fayster, so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. Hope you guys are doing okay, have a virtual hug from me

xx


----------



## fayster

Thanks, everyone.  x

AF has still not shown up fully, in spite of all the cramps that usually signal her arrival!  I think I'm subconsciously keeping my cervix closed to prevent it!  I did do a super-sensitive internet cheapie hpt and got a bfn, at 12dpiui that should have shown at least a faint line, so I'm having a Friday night glass of wine to cheer myself up.


----------



## Maya7

LLL so sorry things didnt work out this month.  Fingers crossed for a baseline that lets you go again soon.  Happy to meet up over Easter if you are about?

Fayster, sorry things didnt work out.

 
Maya


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for all your kinds words. It' great to know you're there. My baseline scan went well so I'm on the treadmill again this month.  

Maya I think I'm about...there's a chance I'll go away but the forecast isn't great so I may stay put. I'll be in touch. 

Fayster, are you sure you shouldn't wait a few more days before a glass of wine, just in case??

LLL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LOOBY and Fayster I am so sorry girls it is so hard  this TTC  take care and be kind to yourselves x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Loobyloo, sorry that it didn't work for you     . I have everything crossed for good news for you this cycle    

Fayster, sorry that it didn't work for you this time either     

Good luck to anyone else on the rollercoaster this month      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Looby and fayster - sorry it didn't work out for you both


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Feel l like I've been away for ages! Laptop died, and have come to see parents to use their PC to catch up with you all. Am so sad to hear that you've had the evil witch turn up again Fayster and LoobyLoo - rubbish, total pants - enter appropriate expletives here!
I hope none of you lovely ladies mind me clinging on to this thread - there is nowhere else to go really right now, and the waiting for scan thread with all the couples is far too daunting! Can I stay and play here?! There has got to be good news for someone else here soon - i'm sure of it, spring should definitely spring with BFPs soon!
Tommi - did you get a letter from your donor once your little one arrived? How lovely - I wonder if that will happen to me? I know he left a pen sketch and goodwill message, but i assumed that would be for when bubba is now longer bubba and 18! Obviously I am completely pro donor! Am fairly confident that the genetics which my little one will be inheriting are good - he is highly intelligent, speaks 4 languages, is a family man and donates as he is adopted and wants to contribute something to people who truly want to be parents. I can see nothing but good there, but as many of you say - each to your own!
It's my first scan tomorrow - am currently very excited, but know the nerves will hit tomorrow!
Hope no one minds me loitering around on 2WW, you make friends on here and want to keep up with how everyone is doing, besides us single girls should stick together!!
Lots of love and   and   to you all,
LittleMs xx xx xx
PS - don't know if it will be of use to anyone but i found the zita west guided mediatation cd v useful in 2WW - one of the meditations is specifically for 2WW - it's directed mainly towards IVF, but it helped me drift off to sleep every night - maybe that subliminal message helped mu DIUI work? xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi LittleMs! Your scan has come round quickly hasn't it?! How exciting! 

I haven't been successful yet, but still trying! I was given the letter he wrote (which I guess is the goodwill message) and the pen sketch when I chose him as donor, before treatment. You definitely don't have to wait until your baby is 18 before you see it! You can ask for it now as you know it exists. It was reading what he wrote that confirmed my choice. 

I used the Zita West CD for my first DIUI. It is very relaxing. I didn't use it for the second and third as it is so IVF-specific. Still had the same outcome from all of them - early spotting and a mighty flood. At least the clinic is on the case now! Next stop another hysteroscopy for me. 

Best of luck for tomorrow! Do tell us all about it  

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Little Ms, good luck tomorrow with your scan. Look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Rose39

Little Ms - good luck with your scan! If you have a look on the singlies pregnancy and parenting board (link at the top of this board) you'll see that there is also a thread for single women waiting for a first scan - you don't have to move onto a thread full of couples if you don't want to! We also have a singlies bumps thread!

Rose xx


----------



## Tincancat

I have just started the 2WW with OTD 12th April but I am dreading day 8 which is when I knew it was all over last time.  Any other solos out there with similar OTD date?


----------



## Tommi

Lots of         for you TCC! I know what you mean about having a sense of dread. It was exactly the same for me on each of my treatments. I think we just have to plough on and be as positive as we can in the hope that it will be different this time. I have everything crossed for you!
Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks for your best wishes Tommi


----------



## indekiwi

Tincancat, sending you lots of        that day 8 comes and goes with stronger and stronger positive lines on the pee sticks.  


A-Mx


----------



## fayster

Good luck Tincancat!  Am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you.xx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks for all your best wishes Fayster & Indeki. I am so up and down I keep thinking every little change could mean something but I know it is far too early!  Need tokeep a level head until next week.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks everyone, scan went well was told my little pea was perfect and am still reeling. Keep hoping some of my good fortune will rub off on this thread and bring you all the news you wish for. Tommi, thanks for the info re donor message, am going to call clinic today and ask! Sending you all much love and luck - would add lots of hugs and reiki too, but can't figure that out on my phone!! Xxxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Glad your scan went well Little MS, it's an amazing experience seeing your little pea with a heart beating! 

My fingers are crossed for you Tincat! 

LLLx


----------



## Tommi

That sounds so lovely LittleMs!  
Come on universe... let's have more like that for this thread please!
Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Day 8 looms tomorrow post d3ET ...when it failed last time. If I get to Tuesday I am thinking of testing as this will be 12 days post transfer.  I am hoping I will get some clue as to if it has worked by then.  Little Ms I hope some of your good luck rubs off on me!


----------



## Tommi

Here are some vibes for you TCC!
         
         
Txx


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi Tincancat

I'm close to you - POS on the 14th April. In practice I'll probably know before that though as I had my IUI on 31st March and my luteal phase is normally 12 days - so we could be testing together  But I'm taking Cyclogest for the first time so that might prolong it. 

I had a consultation review yesterday at LWC - you know you've been going a lot when nurses walking around the building refer to you by name! I know it seems strange to have a review whilst on 2WW but with my low AMH I can't afford the time to have a pause between treatments so if this cycle fails I'll be straight into the next (I have 2 more cycles of IUI pre-purchased) and I wanted to know if they were happy with how it was going. The consultant was fairly positive and thinks I should continue with current regime - Gonal F 75 once a day - as produced 3 follicles this time (although a little small at 17, 16 and 15). I've proven that I can get pregnant with first IUI, so I just need all the magic to happen again and this time to hold on to it!

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Tiddles and Tincancat (you feline pair you!)    

Tiddles I'm envious that your clinic allows back to back treatments! I've been to two clinics and they both say to have at least a month between treatments. The waiting seems endless! 

Lots of luck to you both and anyone else waiting to test. Spring is always a hopeful time and I have everything crossed for you!        

Txx


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Tommi
Like the feline connection there.  

Bleeding yesterday despite using intramuscular progesterone - I thought my progesterone levels would be high enough to stop breakthrough bleeding.  It is such a sense of failure to not even get as far as OTD before I start bleeding.  I know it is still too early to know either way but my underlying sense is that it will be a BFN again


----------



## Tincancat

Hiya Tiddles 
Just read your post and see you are at same stage as me.  Like you my first IUI in 2010 worked but I lost at 10 weeks and nothing since and this is my last go at IVF.  It is doing my head in to fail time aftertime.
How are you feeling?  When will you start testing? 
Tommi there is no reason why you can't go for back to back cycles with IUI,  IVF is a diffrent matter though.
Best wishes to all solos undergoing treatment


----------



## Tommi

Oh TCC so sorry to hear that. Let's hope it's a sign of other things rather than a BFN. A lady on my clinic thread recently experienced the same and went on to have a BFP. I think we know deep inside what's going on. It's so tough. I always get early spotting and my clinic is now wanting to do a hysteroscopy and is thinking about immunomodulation therapy. I really hope this doesn't turn out to be a BFN for you. Is there really no more treatment after this one?
Everything crossed for you! 
Txx 

PS The clinics have said no to back to back treatments for IUI as I had medicated cycles. It is frustrating!


----------



## Tincancat

Tommi I am so surprised by that-  all my IUI were medicated with clomid. 

I was more annoyed with my clinic for not doing my AMH earlier which indicated a problem, very low, and I had wasted money on futile IUI attempts.  At new clinic now and this is my last attempt at IVF as I have high NK cells and know there is little I can do to put this right, other than what I am doing, which is taking prednisolone.

When is your next cycle?


----------



## Tiddles18

Tincancat -- I'll probably succumb and test next Thursday - might sneak one in just before, but will try to resist! I've always tested on 10 dpiui before and have always had a BFN, even the time when I did go on to get a BFP, so I might as well save the cost of pregnancy test.

I seem to have got the side effects of the cyclogest under a bit more control by sipping hot water and lemon and last night I thought I felt mild cramping for the first time (as opposed to trapped wind!) this cycle - but again, I've had that every cycle. You can really go nuts interpreting things as potential pregnancy symptoms.

Has bleeding stopped again? Keep hopeful.  

Tommi - Maybe it depends on what medications you're on? I have always gone back to back (other than after the miscarriage) on Clomid and they haven't said I can't on Gonal F. So many different clinics seems to say so many different things - it's hard to know what's right!


----------



## Tincancat

Hiya Tiddles
I was planning on testing Monday which will be 3 days early. For a 3 day ET it should be positive if it is ever going to be.  With my IUI positive I did not get a positive until 2 days after OTD but then with a subsequent loss at 10 weeks makes me think it was never a secure pregnancy from the start.  I just so want to know either way just hope I can hold my nerve until Monday before testing.


----------



## Rose39

Good luck to the ladies on your 2wws!

In terms of high NK cells, Tincancat, it would be worth looking at Agate's Immunes FAQ on the immunes/investigations board. Many clinics treat high NK cells with prednisolone and clexane as a kind of catch-all approach, but there are many more options (e.g. intralipids, IVIG - at a cost). I started out being treated with high NK cells just with steroids and clexane, but after more tests with Dr Gorgy (specialist in immune issues), I learned had several low level immune issues (the higher NK cells were actually an indicator of something else going on immune-wise). I was treated with Humira for high levels of TNF alpha, prednisolone, clexane, LIT and intralipids. Hopefully you won't need to do this! I had spotting on my cycle that worked - have you called your clinic to let them know you're bleeding and what they would advise? After my BFP I was on oil based progesterone 100mg plus one cyclogest pessary on top.

Rose xx


----------



## Tincancat

Thanks Rose.  I am on clexane injections, folic, prednisolone, progesterone injections and oestrogen tablets.  I have not phoned the clinic because the response will be nothing can be done, which I know already.  If I am going to have failed implantation there is nothing that can be done to stop it other than what I am already on.  Although it is interesting what you say about the top-up of cyclogest.  How long did you continue your injections for?
If this latest treatment does not work I have reached the end of the road -partly because I can't afford any more treatment and the other reason being the treatments you talk of all so expensive but only experimental.  I find the uncertainly does my head but finding I had high uterine NK cells has been somehow a comfort in a strange sort of way.  Now I know I have an immune problem it is easier to walk away as there is no definitive treatment only possibilities which are beyond my finances and sanity!  
You have such determination and stamina Rose to continue when you found out about your immune problems.
TCC


----------



## Tincancat

Hiya, I don't know about you Tiddles, but I succumbed and tested today day 11 post ET and it was a BFN.  I know a bit early but most women on here seem to get a BFP at this stage if it is going to be a BFP on OTD.  No more bleeding though so trying to remain with some hope.


----------



## Rose39

Tincancat - please keep hopeful.... it's still very early to test and there are some ladies who get BFNs on day 11 if it's a late implanter and then get a BFP on test date. 

In answer to your question re: progesterone injections, I did them until I was 12 weeks pregnant. 

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Sending you lots of Easter hope-filled vibes TCC    
Txx


----------



## some1

Tincancat - with my DD1 I had a BFN at 11days, so don't give up hope just yet, sending lots of      

Tiddles - sending you lots of       too

Fayster - so sorry to read that you had a bfn   

Some1
xx


----------



## Tincancat

Some1 thanks it is reassuring to know as I find it tough when those with OTD after me are already getting BFP
Thanks to Tommi and Rose for your best wishes.
Sorry to hear your news Fayster ^hug me^
I know I need to be patient for a few more days and I will hold off testing again until Tuesday  
BW
TCC


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tincancat hold out and don't torture yourself- stay PUPO


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi Tincancat - you're not out yet - not until AF comes.  

I haven't tested yet - I'm only 9dpiui today (should test Saturday, but will test Thursday - same day as you). I was very tempted to test this morning but have had a couple of signs that AF may be coming so I may as well sit it out and see if she does indeed come. My BBT, although still above my cover line dropped this morning and it normally drops for 2-3 days before AF. Secondly, I feel very 'open' down below (not the cervix itself) and that's normally a sign of impending AF too. If my BBT drops again tomorrow it'll be game over this time around.

Annoying thing is I've had some mild cramping the last couple of days - it's cruel that your mind can inflict those symptoms on your body when you're not even pregnant!


----------



## Tommi

Tiddles and Tincancat I have everything crossed for you both! 
Tiddles - I had cramping all the way through on progesterone (crinone). It really does mess with your body and mind! Nothing to do but     !! Must be time for some good news on here!

Txx


----------



## Tincancat

I am gutted - game over with a BFN on my final IVF cycle .


----------



## Tiddles18

Tincancat - so sorry to hear that - I thought your OTD was the 12th? Obviously I don't know what your circumstances are but maybe have a break and then try IVF again?

I did succumb this morning 10dpiui and did a HPT - 'Not Pregnant'. I took it apart for the first time to see how they work - anyone else interested might want to read this: http://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf. I'm trying to stay positive in that it's only 55% that get a positive at that stage (4 days before OTD), and the fact that I do have lines in the 'results' boxes with the high sensitivity one being wider (which is the one that would need to become dense enough to register 1-2 weeks pregnant).

Symptom wise - I woke up in the middle of the night with a hot sweat - really struggled to cool down again. BBT hasn't dropped further but I'm not sure if the cyclogest isn't impacting them. Anyone know?

/links


----------



## Tommi

Tincancat so sorry to read your news   I hope there is a way for you to try again if that is what you'd really like to do.
Take good care of yourself. It's such a challenging time.

Tiddles - re night sweats, I had this the night before I started spotting on my last IUI. All my IUIs have ended the same way but this was the first time I'd had progesterone and the first time I'd had night sweats so I assumed there was a link    I have everything crossed that the BFN turns into a BFP!

Txx


----------



## Rose39

So sorry Tincancat - sending you big hugs     

Tiddles - Cyclogest is progesterone - this is what makes your BBT go up after ovulation (and causes the night sweats). Tracking your BBT if you're taking progesterone won't give you an accurate indicator of whether it's worked or not - it only gives an indication in a natural cycle. Also progesterone delays the start of your period, so the only way of knowing if it's worked or not is to do the pregnancy test on your OTD. Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Rose - I've heard that about progesterone delaying the start of a period. It didn't have any impact on me (I still had an early bleed) but the consultant thought I had been absorbing it. Is it a case that it _may_ delay it or that it nearly always does? I guess it's hard to know! 
Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - it depends on the person, and it can vary with each cycle of treatment! For my first couple of IVFs it delayed my AF, then in the 3rd cycle I bled early. It can be confusing though if you've had a BFN and your AF hasn't arrived (and you've been taking cyclogest), or if you're not bothering to test and taking progesterone (the non-arrival of your AF could mean it's worked, but it might not have worked and the progesterone is holding off your AF) - the drugs mess up the symptoms of pregnancy that you'd usually have if it were a natural conception. I had a blood test to check if my body was absorbing the progesterone, and that's why my consultant (in the early days of my pregnancy) added a Cyclogest pessary to the Gestone I was already taking.

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

That's really helpful, thanks Rose! I think I'll ask for a blood test next time. It seemed to have no impact at all so I don't know why he was so sure I had absorbed it without testing.
Are cyclogest, gestone and crinone all basically the same stuff in different forms? 
Sorry for all the questions!
Txx


----------



## some1

Tincancat - so sorry that it was a bfn        

Tiddles - hope your bfn becomes a bfp by official test day      

Some1

xx


----------



## Tiddles18

OK, I don't know why but I have been more impatient than ever today - maybe due to being off work for too long! Anyway, I've just done another HPT - tomorrow just seemed a long way off. 

And I've got a + ve!   'Pregnant 1-2'.

Part of me doesn't believe it because of the negative this morning, but I know false positives are rare. Now I just have to hold on to it. I've been here before only to start bleeding 4 days after the  positive result. So I'm not getting excited yet, well not really ;-)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh tittles a +ve is a +ve they say.


----------



## indekiwi

Tiddles, congrats on your   !  


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Tiddles I'm very excited! Rest lots! I have everything crossed that this is a sticky positive!  
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations Tiddles, well done!!


----------



## Tiddles18

Thanks JJ1, Indekiwi, Tommi and Loobyloo for your kind words. Did another test this morning just to make sure I wasn't mad yesterday evening and it's another BFP.  

Still EXTREMELY early days -     Wish I wasn't going back to work this morning now!


----------



## cocochanel1

Congratulations Tiddles. Coco xxx


----------



## Tincancat

Congratulations Tiddles it nice  to hear some good news. 
AFM - it is still a BFN so it is the end of the road for me.  It has been a long 13 year journey which has seen me lose my sons  at 20 weeks gestation and go through another miscarriage 18 months ago.  It has been great to have the support here over this latest 2WW, I hope others  continue to find the support  over those difficult 2 weeks.  Thanks everyone...time for me to move on


----------



## Tiddles18

Thanks Tincancat - unfortunately I've just started spotting. I'm hoping this isn't the start of another miscarriage. I'm taking the day off work and resting in the hope that I can hold on to it.  

My journey so far has been no way as arduous as yours. I can understand why you feel it's time to move on. I hope you find peace


----------



## Rose39

Tincancat - so sorry hun. Hope that you have friends/family nearby who can look after you. Thinking of you     

Tiddles - congratulations on your BFP! Please do call your clinic if you're spotting - they may ask you to increase the amount of progesterone you're taking.

Rose xx


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi Rose39

I kind of pre-empted my clinic and used another Cyclogest this morning as soon as the spotting started (I have been taking at night only). I have now spoken to the clinic and yes they've officially increased me to twice a day, to rest and drink plenty of fluids. 

My immediate boss at work knows what I'm doing and I've been open with him this morning and he's told me to take the rest of the week off if need be. I actually think it helps that he is a man - I've generally found that men are much more understanding of me trying to be a single mother than other women!


----------



## Tommi

Tiddles - I hope the progesterone does the trick. Have a very restful day  

Tincancat - thinking of you  

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hi all, have finally found a laptop to catch up with the thread. It's all so overwhelming this journey - Tincancat, I don't know what to say, I'm thinking of you and sending you much love, you have obviously tried everything possible and I hope that brings you some peace.
Tiddles - cyclogest is your friend right now!! Enjoy daytime rubbish tv and drink and eat healthy - all will be well, like my friend said to me, nothing you can do but have faith in your baby. 
Tommi - I spoke to my clinic and I have to wait till the bubba is born to get the message and pen sketch. Nevermind, at least I will get it! On any part of this journey it's hard to be positive and remain optimistic that all will be well - how you feeling about stuff? Sounds like there's a lot going on?
I really find it heart wrenching reading the posts sometime - why can't it just be simple for us all? I want a baby dust magic wand that can make everyone's dreams come true - sending you all


----------



## karenstar

Tiddles - congratulations on your bfp. Praying it's a sticky.


----------



## Tommi

Hi LittleMs - I'm not sure why your clinic is saying that   I guess they have their reasons. I know that the goodwill message and pen sketch shouldn't be used to make a decision but once you have decided on a donor I understand you are entitled to see them whether treatment is successful or not. At my first clinic they wanted me to read them before finalising my decision because of something he had written about his childhood. It didn't put me off but they wanted me to know before I decided. When I was at that stage I asked Olivia from the DCN about what I could expect to be told and this is part of her reply:

...

"The section of the 8th Code of Practice that applies is as follows -

20.1
The centre should give people seeking treatment with donated gametes or embryos:a)  relevant non-identifying information about donors whose gametes are available to them, including the goodwill message and the pen-portrait (if available), and
b) relevant information about genetic inheritance and, in particular, the likelihood of inheriting physical characteristics from the donor."

...

I was given all this info by both clinics so if it is important to you to know now I think you might be able to push it a little with your clinic.

I am slowly getting to the point of knowing what's happening next! I've never been a great one for swift decision making    I'll be having a hysteroscopy in May and then IVF either with immunes treatment or not, depending on outcome of hysteroscopy. 

Tincancat - thinking of you.

Tiddles - hope you're doing OK.

Txx


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi All - quick update from me:

So I'm taking the Cyclogest twice a day and it seems to be holding off a miscarriage so far, but my tummy is tender and I start to spot again a couple of hours before I'm due to insert another one. I might try splitting them so that I'm taking the same dosage in a day but at 8hr intervals. I'm not convinced they're preventing a miscarriage, perhaps just delaying it - any thoughts/experience on this?

I could become unstuck if my new prescription doesn't arrive in the post today as I only have one more Cyclogest left.

I tried to arrange to have my bloods checked for HCG levels by the local early pregnancy unit yesterday - if HCG levels are dropping or staying level I'd stop the Cyclogest and let nature take its course. But they weren't very helpful and said since I had had private treatment with a clinic for the IUI I should return to them for the blood tests. If I still have a BFP on Saturday I'll book an appointment one, but i don't really feel like a 4hr round train journey when i feel like I could start miscarrying at any moment.


----------



## Rose39

Tiddles - I'd kick up a fuss at the EPU re: blood tests .... a pregnancy is a pregnancy and forcing you to do a 4 hr round trip to the clinic would be extremely stressful, and in parallel I'd put in a strong request to your GP to back this up. 

I'd also ask your clinic to scan a prescription and email it through to you this morning - Rigcharm pharmacy in London accept scanned prescriptions and could courier the Cyclogest to you .... I am surprised the clinic left it so late to send you the prescription. 

With IVF you usually take 1 pessary twice a day so the dose evenly releases in your system - but I'd check with your clinic, as if you've been taking 2 at the same time every day it might affect how your body absorbs it.

thinking of you today    

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Tiddles I agree with Rose, a pregnancy is a pregnancy and the NHS should not be refusing care (what next?! Will they ask couples where they had sex? "Oh sorry, if it was in bed you'll have to pay, we're only treating those who did it on the kitchen table"   ). Definitely worth ringing your GP for back up. I hope today brings good things  

Tincancat - thinking of you.

Txx


----------



## some1

Tincancat- so sorry that it is the end of the road for you    Thinking of you   

Tiddles - congratulations on the bfp, so sorry to hear that you are having such a stressful time with spotting and unhelpful EPU.  Hope the spotting stops soon     

Some1

xx


----------



## Tiddles18

Well there hasn't been any spotting all day thanks to Cyclogest.  
The new prescription arrived safely and in time so that's one less thing to worry about. 

I also went to my doc's and she has referred me to the same local epu that refused to do my bloods yesterday, so am having bloods done tomorrow and presumably Monday and then hopefully I'll know what's going on one way or another. Feel like I've achieved something today!


----------



## Tommi

That all sounds great Tiddles! Everything crossed for you  
Txx


----------



## Minnie35

Tiddles, congratulations on your BFP, sending lots of        that it sticks.  Got everything crossed for you.


Tincancat, so sorry       .


Minnie x


----------



## Tiddles18

Grrrrr - woke up this morning to find I was bleeding. Much more than the pink tinges I've had to date, but not dark red or clots (sorry if TMI) yet. I'm heading off to the EPU shortly for the appointment I made yesterday so I'll be in the best place to find out what is going on, but now it's heavier I cannot see that there is anything recoverable from this.

Gutted.


----------



## morrigan

tiddles hope everything is ok - so stressful xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thinking of you Tiddles xx


----------



## Tommi

Tiddles   Thinking of you.
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Tiddles, how are you? How did you get on yesterday with the EPU?

Tincancat, so sorry it hasn't worked out for you.  I'm thinking of you  . 

AFM, I'm officially in my 2WW again. I'm determined to put it to the back of my mind & stop obsessing at every twinge, but lets see how I get on with that lol


----------



## Tiddles18

Thanks Loobyloo, Tommi, Littlemissgrowingroots, Some1 and Minnie35 for your kind words.

I realised I probably shouldn't still be on this topic as I've had a few BFP's and my 2WW is technically up, but I really don't feel I can recognise myself as pregnant until I have got over this first hurdle.

Following on from the visit to the EPU yesterday, I don't have a clue what's going on, but will know tomorrow evening. 

They bizarrely did a scan which both I and the nurse agreed there'd be nothing to see at 4 weeks, but hey, it did confirm the lining was still at 9.7mm so thickness of lining shouldn't be an issue (although quality could still). Then they did first blood test to measure for hcg. I'm pathetically needle-phobic and I got myself into a right old state and hyper-ventilated so they had to keep me there for a bit.   I'm always so embarrassed afterwards!

But within 30 mins of leaving the hospital i was bleeding again. I wondered whether the probe from the scan or the anxiety from the blood test set me off again. Who knows! But again it settled and all i've had since is grainy brown mixed in with the cyclogest (sorry if TMI). I have been cutting up my cyclogest so that I'm taking 800mg over 3 doses a day, ie every 8hrs as I noticed that most of the bleeding incidents seem to come when I'm approaching the time to put a new one in, and I read online somewhere that Cyclogest maintains levels for about 7-8hrs so it made sense to me to do that.

Second blood test is tomorrow morning - 7.45! And they've said I'll get a call with the results about 5pm. Yes, surprised me that they would give results on a Sunday but the Registrar on the ward will apparently ring with the results and next steps. I've literally got everything crossed but am trying not to be too hopeful so I don't have too much of a disappointment. Who am I kidding!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Oh Tiddles I've got everything crossed for you too. Try to have a relaxing day being good to yourself & good luck tomorrow. xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Tiddles - lots of love and luck xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Looby Loo - congrats of being PUPO! xx


----------



## morrigan

tiddles hunny how stressful- i dont want to create something else to stress about but if your hcg levels are rising i would suggest getting you progesterone levels tested (should be above 80-100 by now) - my progesterone dropped in early pregnancy despite supplements it turned out that I needed injectable progesterone to maintain my levels as i didnt absorb enough through cyclogest etc- im afraid the NHS system seems to know nothing about progesterone.

fingers crossed looby loo.


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi Morrigan

They are checking progesterone levels too - it was certainly on the form, though they seemed concerned they wouldn't be able to use them as an indicator because of taking Cyclogest, but to me, it's still valid as, as you've said, they'll be able to check if I'm absorbing it properly. 

Very anxious tonight over results tomorrow. No spotting or bleeding at all today yet but still trying not to get my hopes up. I keep getting the feeling deep inside which feels like the catheter they use for the IUI touching the side of my uterus. I don't know if that's still implantation (but it's not always in the same spot) or whether that's impending miscarriage. Who knows! I just have to take one day at a time. As do we all!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tiddles really hope that the results show good news.  I would ask Maz the FF pharmacist re cutting up pessaries/suppositories as we have always been told not to do it as s nurses, as the drug isn't distributed evenly throughout them so the dose may not be even, but check it out with her. Also she will know about the half life etc so 12 hrly might be fine. I have my fingers crossed for you.

morrigan i think that it is a bit of an over assumption to say that 'the NHS seems to know nothing about progesterone' as this was the experience at your clinic but may not be at all NHS clinics, as some do use gestone as well as cyclogets etc.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es Bake bake bake and bake!  I went through so many box sets and think it was during 2WW last year when I went back to Art and pottery.     


Tiddles - totally agree with JJ1 - you really shouldn't cut up your meds, I was always told by consultant that they have a 12 hour life - so every 12 hours, 400mg clyclogests should be fine.  Hopefully your bloods will say what's what with regards to progesterone.      
Louby      too xx


Take care Tis xx


----------



## Matilda7

Esperanza - I tested every day from transfer, but I know that woudn't be everyone's advice.  There was no way I could have waited until OTD, but others prefer to wait until then and not risk getting upset by false negatives.  If you do test early, I'd advise using one of the higher quality tests - I got a positive at 5dp5dt with a First Response test, but the cheapo test strips I'd bought didn't show positive for another couple of days after that.  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi All

Esperanza - yes, I know what you mean - all of a sudden you want to do all the things you can't do! 

Good luck to everyone currently on their 2WW. 

Got my results back. hcg increased from 49 (that first result was a bit lower than I was expecting) to 115 in slightly less than a 48hr period and progesterone was at 132.6. I also haven't had any new spotting since after my scan/bloods on Friday so maybe everything is settling. However, the Doc at the EPU wants to do a follow up test on Tuesday (another 48hrs) to see if it continues doubling. 

Thetis and JJ1 - You're right, I need to clear it with my consultant, but I haven't spotted since I've been cutting them up and every time I did spot it was a couple of hours before I was due to put a new one in.

Today's news is great news   - but I'm hoping after Tuesday someone will feel they can say to me that everything indicates that things are progressing normally with the little critter.


----------



## karenstar

Tiddles - glad things have progressed okay the last few days and hope tomorrow's appointment is positive.    

LLL, Esperanza and anyone else on 2ww -  

A break has been good for me and my next (and hopefully) last date with the speculum will be in 2 weeks.


----------



## loobyloo_london

Esperanza, how are you finding the 2ww? My OTD is 28th April...an age away (although if AF was coming she will be here before then - but she's not this time )

Good luck tomorrow Tiddles

LLL x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es ..    for early testing - says me       ... But I'd use First Response, the most accurate, or start off with a Tesco Cheapie and then progress .... FR have some good deals on Amazon. Not cheap but the best.  Must admit the only time I've tested like made was the last FET 


     to everyone on the 2WW - fingers toes all crossed - believe you me walking is hilarious    


Tis xx


----------



## Tommi

Esperanza - sending you lots of        Enjoy your time in Brighton in the sun - it's a lovely day down here today!
Fingers crossed for anyone else on 2ww - I have lost track, I'm sorry. Been a tad hectic but I'm sending out the vibes!   
Txx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - honey       but this way you know that WHEN you see those 2 lines its for real as the trigger is out of your system....


Have to say its one reason I try not to test early as just makes me disheartened... 
      to all our 2WWers


Tis xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tiddles, I hope that everything is ok     

Es and LLL, sending you lots of    and   . I hope you are both managing to stay sane and    that you both get good news next week (if not before    ).

    to anyone i've missed

Hi Thetis  , hope you are well   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi All

Thanks for your best wishes and apologies I haven't posted before now. 

My 3rd beta hcg was 316 - so another great result. They've booked me in for a scan on Monday. They think with my hcg levels even though I'll still only be 5wks and 2 days they'll be able to see something. I'll feel a little bit more at ease then - hopefully it'll confirm it's not ectopic. 

I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that I'm never going to be totally relaxed about this throughout the pregnancy! I didn't have any cramping feeling at all yesterday and most of today and I fretted about that! I do feel pregnant again tonight though - phew! 

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww


----------



## kizzi79

Really really pleased to hear the signs are so good Tiddles - will be thinking of you Monday and    we will be able to give you some well deserved      - come on bubs!

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

Sending lots of         for Monday Tiddles! Really hope you have as relaxing a weekend as possible.

Es and LLL and anyone else...    



Txx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tiddles, glad that it was good news   . Good luck for your scan on Monday   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elle72

to all the girls in their 2ww lots of


----------



## loobyloo_london

Tiddles, I'm so pleased all is going well with you, looking forward to hearing how you get on on Monday. I hope you then can have a few yippees and a little celebration! 

Esperanze, 2ww is torture you must be pleased you've just a few days left & but plenty of time for 2 lines to appear. You make me laugh doing daily pee sticks    It's good that you've got your sister keeping you company this weekend. I've everything crossed for you.  The 2nd week is always worse & now I'm questioning every little twinge not matter how much I try not to. I feel almost hungover today, which I can't be. Not sure if that means I'm dehydrated...I'll google after this message  My OTD is Sat however AF is due on Thurs so I'm going to be bold also & do an early test on Wed...or maybe Tues  I know, I hear all those voices saying not too but not sure if I can't stop it 

Thanks to all for the support & good wishes.

LLL x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tiddles glad your hcg is good. I had a scan at 5 weeks and 1 day and they saw a yolk sac and pole yup won't see a heartbeat at that stage.

E hang in there hope your not too crazy by the wait!,


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubylou wishing you luck for sat


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just popping in with some PMA              

And lots of this stuff too

 

Tis xx​


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi

Tiddles, how did you get on today? 

Well I did 2 early tests, yesterday & today (12dpo) both BFNs, as AF is due tomorrow I wont be doing anymore tests as it's just so depressing seeing a single line. I'm sure that's her cramping my tummy tonight in preparation:-( 

This 2ww has been hard as I had a raft of what I thought could be  + symptoms...ho hum just my mind playing silly games.

Esperanza, did you test today? I so hope you had good news! xx  

LLLxx


----------



## morrigan

Looby loo - hugs hope your ok ( and your wrong of course)

Good luck everyone x


----------



## some1

Loobyloo - so sorry that it seems to be a bfn    

Esperanza - sending you another crop of        , really hoping that you get wonderful news today 

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

to E and LLL, so sorry it didn't work this time

E - if I can help with any DE questions, just let me know   

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, Louby,        I'm gutted for you both.    Es, will message you a bit later / tonight.


A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Es and LLL I am so sorry that it wasn't a better result for you both.

big hugs        

r xx


----------



## some1

Esperanza - so very sorry that you have a bfn     .  Have been thinking of you so much and am so sad that your time isn't here yet, hoping that it will be very soon      

Some1
xx


----------



## Elle72

Esperanza and Looby I am so sorry for this  send you a big hug to both of you, I can only imagine how tough it is.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry Esperanza and looby


----------



## Betty-Boo

Looby       so sorry honey xx


Es -       so so sorry honey xx


Both of you take very good care and stay strong    


Tis xx


----------



## kizzi79

Esparanza and Looby         - so sorry to see your news - take care

Love, Krissi xxx


----------



## morrigan

all round- very unfair


----------



## karenstar

Esperanza and Looby - so sorry things haven't worked out this time. Take care.


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for all your good wishes & big hugs to Esperanza, I'm sorry it didn't work this time.   

Baseline scan again for me  today & looks good so to hope to be back on here again in 2 weeks. (Need to now think about what to do next after this 3 cycle if it also fails, will do some research if I should move to IVF, your views are welcome). 

LLL xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck loobyloo


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, so so sorry that it was a bfn     . Take care of yourself   .

LoobyLoo, sorry that it was a bfn for you too     . Good luck with your next cycle     

Good luck to anyone else on or about to join the 2ww     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## karenstar

Nerves and hormones kicked in   AF due Tuesday but tested today cos I've been getting my hopes up. I've been kicking myself too. This attempt may have been over before it even started. I suspect I may have ovulated a day early. I'm not very assertive and assume everyone else is right so I didn't tell the clinic and went along with the standard morning after LH detected in the morning. I only recently learnt that some people feel ovulation and this was my first experience of feeling what could be ovulation. I've also subjected my boys and girl to xray this week. The radiographer didn't ask if I was pregnant so I assumed it must be okay, then on the way out of the xray room there were 2 big signs saying to tell the radiographer if you could be pg before having xray. The stupid hospital positioned the signs so that they are not on the eyeline on the way in.   I did a bit of googling and as it was my feet that were xrayed it is likely not harmful. Going into Manchester this morning for some retail therapy. Hopefully that will be a good distraction.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tommi

Just wanted to give you a hug Karen   Hang on in there. 

Can't believe the radiographer didn't ask you, I think they should regardless, but all will be fine. I had the opposite when I was in hospital this week - they kept on asking me if I might be pregnant. I had to do Clearblue tests and each nurse kept asking the same question. Given that I was in for a hysteroscopy because I haven't got pregnant I thought it was bit ironic!

Anyway, sending lots of vibes your way     This waiting is tough  

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karenstar I would ring the radiology dept up on Monday and just say and ask them re potential effects if you were pregnant., the radiographer should have asked as part of your prep and consenting to xray process. But if you were pregnant and ? Broke your ankle etc they would prob Xray you.
Hysteroscopies are a slightly different issue hence they do them in the first half of cycle etc before ovulation because if you were pregnant you would be risking the pregnancy.


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi   Hospital staff do seem so silly sometimes.

JJ1 - thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Just signing in  again for my 2 ww, OTD 24 May (they said 14 days this time & not 16...however doesn't really matter as AF is the big test for me). Not feeling as optimistic as before, reality of not having a bfp at 43 1/2 with own eggs is starting to hit home. 

How is everyone else on 2ww, I've lost track of who's waiting this time.

LLL xx


----------



## karenstar

Hi LLL.   for this attempt. I'm near end of 2ww, feeling AF and thinking I need to get psyched up for another BFN. Take care.


----------



## karenstar

Why does getting pg have to be so difficult?


----------



## Tommi

Karen - just wanted to give you a hug  

I don't know the answer to that. It just is for some of us and it's tough and totally unfair. BUT... the positive side is that these experiences teach us about ourselves in a profound way. And a life without challenge is not a happy one. That said it doesn't make it any easier to experience the disappointment month after month. We need to be resilient and to take good care of ourselves  

    

Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck LLL, will be thinking of you    

karen   I've been where you are - it took me over 3yrs, lots of heartache and challenging decisions before I was blessed with my little ones. For some people it happens very quickly, others have to overcome more hurdles. Either way it's worth it in the end, just hang in there and it will happen for you I'm sure

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck LLL!        

Suity... you are an inspiration   and have helped me, as I'm sure you've helped many others, more than you'll know.  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thank you Tommi and Suitcase.    I'm at the head messing stage. Negative test this morning, AF pains for last few days but no AF so far. Poorly stomach been making me queasy for last few days too. 

Group hug time.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen so sorry- do stick at we will get our babies one day, 7 yrs since starting this ttc stuff I still believe it.


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1  -you're my inspiration   


Karen - believe, believe and believe again.  Remember that couple without IF issues will be    like mad to get pregnant.  We have one shot a month and have to    for a positive outcome.


  and lots of      to all on 2WW


Tis xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks Tommi   
I agree though that the real inspiration comes from those who are still waiting to achieve their dreams but who have not given up
and JJ you are so amazing in that you are so positive despite the challenges you've faced and you are always so genuinely happy for others when they get good news
big    to you, and thetis, and everyone who is still trying, may you get your much wanted family (one way or another) very soon
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Sorry ladies, I should just say you are* all *an inspiration to me  I was in a hurry and felt particularly comforted when I read Suity's reply to Karen. But I am constantly inspired and impressed, comforted and just blown away by the amazing women on here 

I love reading about all the babies that have been born and I hope and pray that many more will be born to all of us still waiting.

So, big  and loads of      to anyone on the 2ww, anyone who has been recently disappointed and anyone about to take the plunge! 

AFM... I should get the results of my hysteroscopy on 23rd. Then I should know what happens next... 

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LLL really hope this 2ww is the one and last!!

Tommie really hope hysteroscopy results go well xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks JJ1  
Txx


----------



## Elle72

First of all lots of luck to you LLL, I am crossing everything for you xxx

Karen as the other girls said better than me, you have to take care of yourself and be back on track with a big smile. We are all in this together and we have to take our strenght from eachother in our down moments.

I really love this website, it has given me so much so far and I have just started. This is the only place where I feel understood and you know what? I don't even feel alone in this journey, meaning comparing myself to the non singlies. I feel I have everything I need in this very moment and this community is a big part of my life in this delicate moment.

Goodnight special ladies xxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for the good wishes. I'm doing my best to stop googling early pregnancy signs. At this stage I'm sure there is nothing new for me to learn 

Good luck Elle, I think my next ttx (assuming I need another one) will be ivf so will be closely watching your progress.

LLL x


----------



## Elle72

LLL positive thinking please  I hope you do not have to go through IVF!
xxxxx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hey ladies - I just wanted to send you all much love and babydust - I do keep updated on what's going on with everyone's 2WW, and couldn't be wishing any harder for good news for you all. Tommi - hoping for good results for you, your positivity always helped me  , LLL - have fingers crossed for you - sure good news is due   and Karenstar, am sure you're dreams will come true soon, keep going, lots of support here for you    
xx xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks LittleMs! Glad to hear all's going well with you and your little Buddha! 

Hope all's well in the land of the 2ww  

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi all

Sadly AF arrived today, as unwelcome as ever.  Taking at least a month break to agree best treatment for next attempt.  I've an appointment 1 June with LWC so hopefully all will be clear then what approach I should take. 

Thanks for all your support, it really does help - although I've tried to avoid this thread this time to help me take my mind off the 2ww 

It would be great to see some more BFPs on here, so wishing you ladies lots of luck & some special  .

See you back on this thread soon

LLL xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh LLL I am so sorry hun, sometime out is a great help
L


----------



## karenstar

LLL - sorry tx hasn't worked. Take care.


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to hear that LLL. That's really tough. I hope the next steps become clear and your break is reviving  

Txx


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry LLL.  Look after yourself.


----------



## winky77

Hi folks....

Just wanted to pop on & send big hugs to the recent negatives and good luck to those currently on 2WW.  My motto throughout treatment as always been 'energy & persistence conquers all things' ....I can't even remember where the quote comes from now but I've tried to live that over the last four years or so......as have many wonderful women on here. It's a hard enough decision to go it alone and once we've made that choice all of us deserve to get to our dream easily but unfortunately it doesn't always work out that way.  With Bingo's arrival now a matter of weeks away I am still pinching myself to believe the dream is coming true and trying o let go the heartache of the last few years. 

I wanted to send a special hug of hope to Sima.....I'm so excited youre PUPO again after all the hurdles you've faced .....I've got everything crossed for you ! 

And JJ ....you are an inspiration and will get your dream ......always remember you from that first meeting in London back in January 2008.  

..winky xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for your inspiring words winky...it reminded me that I CAN do this   

And  to all xx


----------



## morrigan

Big hugs lll - I can't remember who said it to me after a bfn but they said you just have to wait until the baby your destined for is ready to be born and now I have my miracle I can see its so true - I'm glad I had to ensure all those bfns otherwise it wouldn't be her I'm holding -nerves are shredded,  my bank manager and credit card disagree and wish I got pregnant easily !

Sima - I'm crossing parts other beers can't reach.

Bethany hope your home and having a bit of a chill.


----------



## bingbong

LLL   


          to those waiting 


bingbong x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

I've come to join this thread for a few days - I had a 5dt DFET on 26th May and OTD is 8th June, but I'm tempted to test early as (by my calcs) I would really expect AF this coming Monday.  

Sima - how are you getting on?  Lots of luck to you!  

Is there anyone else waiting at the moment?

B xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Bethany - How are you doing?  8th June seems a long way off but it will come quickly.  Hopefully, you have lots of things planned to keep you occupied over the long weekend.


I am doing well but I think I will go slowly crazy during these last few days.  The clinic told me to do a HCG test on Monday but if I can't get to a clinic then a HPT test on 6th June.  I am not sure if I can last that long.  6th is a bank holiday so I am not sure if I can get a blood test then.  So I might just do a HPT on that day anyway as I would be 12 days post 3 day ET and AF is due on Monday anyway.  I haven't been tempted to test early yet.  I have no symptoms whatsoever but I've got good will power.


Best of luck to you Bethany and anyone else out there watching and waiting.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Everything crossed for some juicy BFP's!!


Tis x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck to Sima and Bethany      . Sima - I had no symptoms at all the 2ww that resulted in Rosebud .... keep positive hun, you have every chance of it working!
Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck ladies! Sending you heaps of positive wishes and a barricade for AF!

                                     

Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, no symptoms here either for any of my three apart from an implantation bleed for Alvina.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.     


Bethany, everything crossed for you too hun.     


A-Mx


----------



## faiith

Hi, hope its ok for me to join this tread. Wishing everyone loads of luck   I had a 3 dt on the 24th and otd is the 6th


----------



## Rose39

Good luck faiith!      
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72

Good luck  Faiith, Sima and Bethany


----------



## loobyloo_london

Good luck Faith, Sima and Bethany. I've got everything crossed for you.     

LLLx


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Faiith, Sima and Bethany! Sending you lots of positive vibes!       

Txx


----------



## winky77

Just wanted to add to the positive vibes on here for this weeks testers !!!

Winky xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck to you all on the 2ww really hope that we have lots to celebrate v soon!!
L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck Faith, Sima and Bethany. 
Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sending lots of      to those approaching test day, thinking of you
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Hi All

My official HPT test day is tomorrow but I did POAS this morning and got a BFN.  I will test again tomorrow but I very much doubt things will have changed over night as I am now 13 days post 3 day transfer.  I am disappointed but I would have been amazed if things had worked out with my first go at DE.  

I don't really have a plan yet but I do want to cycle again as soon as possible as I know I only have a small window of opportunity before the fibroids grow back.  I would like to have try with the next cycle but I suspect I will have to wait for AF to come this time round and so perhaps I can go back for my frosties with next AF in July and then another fresh cycle later in the year if the finances hold up.

I spent the day up in London with the thousands of people celebrating the Queen's jubilee.  I never got to see the Queen but I did get to see Boris!!  Anyway it did the main thing which was to take my mind off this cycle.  Thanks so much for your support and I'll let you know the next steps soon.

Good luck to Bethany and faiith and to all the others waiting to test.  Wishing you all the luck in the world

Sima x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

sima -   
hope things change for you overnight, I'm staying   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima      for tomorrow.  Are you having bloods done too?  Have seen it a few times now where a BFN shows on the pee sticks but bloods show something completely different.    


Fingers and toes crossed for you all.   


Tis xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, have double crossed my fingers hun.  


Faiith, Bethany, remaining hopeful for you both! 


A-Mx


----------



## GIAToo

I'm hopeful and    for you Sima.   

Good luck to Faith and Bethany too      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Tommi

Sima - I'm adding to the positive vibes       Really hoping tomorrow is a different story for you.

Thinking of you Bethany and Faiith and any other 2ww-ers. 



Txx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Sima

I've just seen your post from yesterday   - I do hope it turns around for you.

AFM, I tested today and also got a BFN   so not holding out much hope.    OTD is Friday but I can't see it changing as I am already 11 days past 5 day transfer.  Not sure what to do next...

Good luck to anyone else about to test  .

B xx


----------



## Tommi

Bethany   so sorry to hear about your disappointment. I really don't know enough about these things but someone did once say to me that it's not over until AF has well and truly arrived. 

I really hope that things turn around for you Bethany and Sima. I have everything crossed!  

Txx


----------



## Violet66

Sima and Bethany, thinking of you.....hope second round of testing brought better news


----------



## suitcase of dreams

bethany -   

all I would say is don't give up hope - donor eggs are a wonderful thing but no guarantee and it can take a few attempts before you succeed. I have a feeling the rough stats are that the majority of people succeed in 3 attempts - although there are those who take longer and the lucky ones who are first time lucky

it was 3rd time for me (2 fresh, 1 FET) so hang on in there and if those negatives don't turn to positives this time round,     for round 2   

Suitcase
x


----------



## majestic

Hi Bethany and Sima, 

I have been following your progress and just wanted to send you  .  I have heard of a few women on here who have tested BFNs prior to OTD only for them to get their BFPs later on.  Wishing you all the best..Heddie xxx


----------



## faiith

Hi everyone

Thanks for all your best wishes and positive thoughts   Got my BFP yesterday, I’m over the moon. It still hasn’t sunk in yet and I don’t think it will until the scan at 6 weeks. This thread has been a great support to me, thank you  everyone J 

Congratulation to everyone with BFP and I’m hoping      for everyone with BFN


----------



## Tommi

Fantastic news Faiith!   Congratulations!
   
Txx


----------



## faiith

Thanks Tommi


----------



## indekiwi

Faiith, brilliant news!!!!!!  Many congratulations on your   !!!  It really is surreal when you get a positive - so hard to believe.   


I really hope this is the start of a string of good results.


A-Mx


----------



## Bethany915

Faiith - Many congratulations     you must be over the moon!

Sima - how are you getting on?  

Afm, my BFN was confirmed this morning when AF arrived   - but thanks to everyone for the good wishes.  For some reason, I thought I had a really good chance now I'd switched to DEs.  I guess 30-40% is still more likely to end up BFN than BFP.  Anyway, time to think about next steps now...

B xx


----------



## blueytoo

Faith - congratulations.

Bethany -    I'm so sorry hun. It's so hard when you move to DE I think and things turn out no different to using your own eggs. I've had 3 DFETS and still no baby, just two miscarriages and a BFN on my third DFET in April. It's like a double whammy, not being able to get pregnant with your own eggs nor with donor eggs. Very difficult to deal with. I hope you can find a way forward soon.   

xx


----------



## Tommi

Bethany    so, so sorry to hear your news. I hope that the next steps become clear when you're feeling strong. Thinking of you  
Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

congratulations Faith, that's lovely news, all the best for the wait to the first scan   

bethany -    I was devastated when my first DE attempt didn't work - I was sure the problem was my old/poor quality eggs and that DE would be the magic solution. Of course it's never that simple and to some extent it's a numbers game. I know it's no consolation right now but it can happen so hang in there and when you are feeling stronger you can start to think about your next steps

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Bethany,      I'm so sorry hun, you must be feeling crushed.    DE didn't work for me first time either...but it did 2nd and 3rd attempts.
Hope you have the same experience.     


Bluey, more      Give me that b***** magic fertility wand pronto - I shall wave it liberally in your direction.  


A-Mx


----------



## Violet66

Faith - many congratulations. 

Beth - sorry it didn't work out for you. I'm also in the gang who thought DE would work first time. I'm now 3 cycles in with no luck, but remember for MOST it will work within 3 cycles. I know it's a blow though. xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Faiith - lovely news honey - take care xx


Bethany       DE didn't work for me first go either - I was gutted too     Take care and take time.


Sima sending you some    too and hope you're ok.


Tis xx


----------



## bingbong

Faiith wonderful news   


Bethany     I'm so sorry thiat it didn't work for you this time. Thinking of you.


Sima      


bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Faith - congratulations   

Bethany - so sorry it hasn't worked this time.  Take care of yourself     

Sima -        

GIA Tooxx


----------



## lulumead

Fantastic news Faith. 

Bethany and sima: sending hugs
Xxxxx


----------



## Sima

Hey - congratulations Faith....that is lovely news.  Good luck on the first scan.

Bethany    - sorry it hasn't worked for you this time hun.  Are you going to try again?

Sorry - ladies I just stayed away from the boards for a couple of days so I've missed all of your responses.  I tested a further couple of times and got negatives.  I stopped taking the drugs on Weds and I am now just waiting for AF to turn up which has mysteriously gone into hiding.  I am sad but I have taken this set back a lot easier than my OE BFNs for some reason.  I think it is because I think I still need to work on getting the right protocal.  I think I was rather in shock in actually getting to cycle again that I really did not push for an immune protocal when my gut reaction tells me this is what I need.  I have RA which is an autoimmune disease and my body went into a kind of flare around 7- 10 days after transfer (aching joints etc).  I actually thought to myself if my embies survive this then it will be a miracle.  I have mentioned this to Serum and they now say I should be on 25mg of steroids prior to cycling again increasing once I start cycling.  This all makes sense but is probably one for another thread........  I have also asked if I can see the full proposed protocal prior to cycling again since I was more or less drip fed on what to do next this time round.

Good luck to anyone else currently on the 2WW


----------



## bingbong

Sima            so pleased that you are formulating a plan for what next.


bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Sima big hugs - glad to hear you being up beat.

Hugs Bethany - sorry to hear your news.

Congrats faith


----------



## Violet66

Sima - it's possible you may have had some early implantation if you had an immune flare. 

On my last cycle I got: sore throat, swollen glands, aches and pains and horrible mouth ulcers about a week after transfer. My blood test showed an HCG of 5.3 or something like that - meaning the embryos had tried to implant.

I'd never had any hint of implantation before.


----------



## Elle72

Sima and Bethany I am so sorry for your BFN       I am sorry I did not keep up with all the posts.
It is all so emotional but I see you are both reacting quite ok, I give you few more hugs    

Faith congrats to you honey, this is lovely news!!    for you


----------



## some1

Bethany and Sima - so sorry to read of your bfn's, thinking of you both    

Faith - congratulations on your bfp !   

Some1
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima        Take care


Tis xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, I'm too sorry for words.    Roll on Plan B - you're changing your approach, so hopefully you'll get a very very different result honey.    Hang in there.


A-Mx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations Faith, that's fantastic news. I love hearing good news - it gives us hope. 

Sorry it hasn't worked for you this time Sima & Bethany. 

LLLx


----------



## faiith

Thank you everyone for your messages  xxx

Im very sorry to hear Bethany and sima     I’ll be thinking positive for you both for your future plans


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bethany i am so sorry to hear your sad news x


----------



## jojo74

Hello Ladies,

I have just had 2 days 3 embies transferred today so am officially in the hell that is the 2ww, is there anyone else doing the same at the moment?

Hope everyone is doing well, lots of luck to you all,

Jojo x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Jojo!!!         
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jojo fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Elle72

Jojo good luck!!!!!


----------



## Violet66

good luck, try and stay sane!


----------



## GIAToo

JoJo - good luck !  Sending you lots of positive vibes       
GIa Tooxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Good luck JoJo! xx


----------



## karenstar

JoJo and anyone else on 2WW


----------



## faiith

Good luck jojo, hope your 2ww doesn't drag too much for you   thinking positive thoughts for you


----------



## lulumead

Good luck Jojo     


Any one else on 2WW too?
xxx


----------



## jojo74

OK, it's official.I have turned in to a lunatic with this 2WW! 

I am beyond emotional and feeling really negative. Can't stop crying. I decided to work this time but as I'm a midwife I am really struggling at work as I'm surrounded by babies and just keep thinking that if this doesn't work I don't know if I can still do my job. I don't know if I can take another week without going loopy. My friends are trying to be supportive but as they are all in couples and several are pregnant I just don't think they get the enormity of the situation I'm in and how much is resting on the outcome.

It's tough enough to try and do this on my own but then to think that it might not work and I have run out of money is just too scary.

Sorry to be such a moaner today but just feel a bit lost  

jojo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jojo massive      to you.


Blimming hate that 2WW - so think they should knock us out until OTD.


No wonder you're finding it tough - no getting away from babies and pregnant women in your profession  
Totally understand how you're feeling - think its why I decided to cancel treatment in September - wasn't quite strong enough.


You take care and fingers & toes crossed you get the outcome you truly deserve.


Tis xx


----------



## Elle72

JoJo sweet, I know how you feel, it is a big burden on our shoulder and only us we can understand. I agree with thetis they should know us out for the 2WW.
Although I am approaching hopefully ET and that first night is terrifing me as well.

I just don't know how can we not think about it.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Tommi

Big hugs jojo   I think it's impossible for other people to fully comprehend. I tell myself that strength to deal with this is like love. It doesn't run out, it grows. Know that you have just a little more strength than you will ever need and you will get through it!  

Loads of positive vibes for a wonderful result!        

Txx


----------



## jojo74

Thanks so much ladies.It means the world to me to be able to offload to people who actually understand what it's like going through this rollercoaster!

I hope everyone is doing okay and hope to see some of you doing the 2ww soon,

xx


----------



## Baai

Sending positive vibes your way, Jojo. Those two weeks feel like months. Hopefully you'll get the best of news in a week's time.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the very best of luck!  These weeks are the longest in the world - I think some bizarre time stretching thingy goes on.

I hope you all get your dreams!!

Smiling xx


----------



## Elle72

Jojo, how are you today? Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Jojo big hugs and congratulations on being a lunatic during your 2WW that is perfectly normal and anyone who claims not to have been emotional or a lunatic during the 2WW is either lying or an exceptionally calm character. 

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## jojo74

Thanks Ladies,

Am starting to feel a little more sane now that OTD is getting closer. I so hope this works for many reasons but mainly so I don't have to go through this hell again!

Will keep you posted, only 4 days to go.....   

jojo x


----------



## Tommi

Glad you're feeling a little saner Jojo  
        
Txx


----------



## jojo74

Well,turns out the insanity was down to hormones as got my official BFP today, yippeeee!!  

Glad it was all worth it! Am sending my lucky vibes out to everyone else going through or about to go through the 2WW.

jojoxxx


----------



## jenjen1

Jojo that's fantastic! Congratulations! I was just wondering how you were getting on yesterday. 

I've just started the 2ww and will test on 10th July although my clinic didn't even bother giving me a date but having been around the block I think can give myself one!

Jen xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations  jojo great news


----------



## Elle72

JoJo that is super great news      

Jen Jen how are you today my dear? lots of daily


----------



## jenjen1

Thanks elle, Trying to relax. It's harder than it looks. 
Just had a disappointment with a project I'm working on that is delayed but I told myself not to worry. No point getting excited, so went for a carrot, celery and ginger juice for a boost instead. Put the pics of my embies they gave me next to my bed ( you never know). Just digging in for the 2ww. Had a voucher for a facial so am going this pm. 10 days to go!

Jen xxx


----------



## GIAToo

JenJen - good luck for your 2WW - I hope the 10 days go quickly and you get Positive result!       
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Tommi

Fantastic news JoJo!      

Thinking of you Jenjen!      

Txx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Jojo!  Fantastic news!

Good luck Jenjen!      

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Oops! JoJo - sorry, I didn't read the thread back and missed your BFP! Congratulations!    
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Elle72

JenJen well done with the pictures and the healthy boost of course


----------



## lulumead

Lovely news Jojo...hope it's the start of a lucky trend on this thread 
Xxxx


----------



## jojo74

Thanks Everyone! All Best wishes gratefully received. Am now 5 weeks and still having no symptoms, so am now on the 3 week wait for a scan, the stress never stops! 

Am hoping a few of you will be joining me in this journey soon,

Good luck xx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi. It's 7 days since my IVF transfer. I know that I tested 9dp 5day transfer last time. I planned to test in 4 days. Just curious, what is everyone else's opinion on this, if any? I don't want to test too soon and be disappointed early. 

Jen xx


----------



## Violet66

did you have a day 5 transfer this time as well? Different clinics tell you different things - 10 days post 5 day transfer would be a reasonable time to test I'd have thought. that's what i've always done


----------



## jenjen1

No, 3x 3-day transfer this time. There was no point in taking them to blast as there were only 3 this time. My clinic didn't tell me anythin about when to test, probably because I've been thru it so many times!


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies  

I've landed on this thread again for my 4th 2WW! Two blasts transferred yesterday and absolutely everything crossed!

Who else is on 2WW now? 

  

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Just to let you know I got a bfn this morning. 

Good luck being PUPO Tommi. Wish you lots of sticky vibes and baby dust!

Jen xx


----------



## Violet66

Jen - sorry to read that. 
Negatives are horrible. Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to read that Jen - what a horrid time.  
Take it easy. I really hope the next steps become clear.
Thank you for your good wishes.  
Txx


----------



## jojo74

Jen, so sorry, take care of yourself,

Tommi, well done, I have everything crossed that this will be your lucky cycle! Take it easy and rest up,

x


----------



## indekiwi

Jen, I'm so sorry hun, it's so hard to bear on top of everything else you've been through.     
Tommi, keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.   


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks JoJo and Inde!

Does anyone know if you can carry on taking CoQ10 during the 2WW? I take Vits C, B, D, pregnacare conception, a top up of folic acid, EFAs and CoQ10 and I dropped the CoQ10 today as i wasn't sure if that would be OK. 

And resting... I went for a little walk today so I'm not sedentary all the time. Do you think that was OK? The consultant told me not to rest too much so I wasn't sure what to do!

Txx


----------



## Violet66

it's fine to walk - it won't make any difference at all.


----------



## jojo74

My first cycle I basically was glued to the sofa for 2weeks and got a BFN. This cycle I had 3 days off work and then carried on with normal life, just taking it a bit easier and got a BFP! Think you need to do what is right for you without going mad


----------



## suitcase of dreams

so sorry Jen    

good luck tommi, will be thinking of you   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Matilda7

Tommi, I had a couple of days rest and then was back in work.  I think as long as you don't do anything too strenuous then there's no problem.


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, how is your resting going on?
I read a lot of success stories without too much resting, I suppose best would be mental resting, easy uh?  
Have a good day! xxx


----------



## Tommi

Morning Elle!
Resting is going very well thanks. I watched The Jane Austen Book Club yesterday - quite a good nothing sort of film. Been have very early nights and sleeping for England. Might start doing some work today... just in a very gentle way! 
Is it your conversation with Penny today?

Thanks Matilda!

Txx


----------



## some1

So sorry to read your news jenjen    

Tommi - good luck!   

Some1

xx


----------



## Elle72

Hi Tommi, 
I thought I'd pop by to see how you are doing 
I am back in the office so less time to chit chat here, hope you are feeling good and optimistic, big hugs


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle!  

Feeling OK really. Haven't had any of the symptoms I've had on my other 2WWs like frequent need for the loo and cramps so I'm taking that as a good sign considering they all ended in BFNs  

How are you? 

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Good morning ladies in 2ww, just passing by to wish you lots of luck!!!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle! How are you?  
Txx


----------



## Elle72

All good from inbetweniee land!


----------



## Tommi

Excellent!


----------



## Tommi

Yesterday turned into a bit of a nightmare - got a bit of a headache after lunch that developed into a killer migraine/nausea and generally feeling so completely weird    Still got a dull headache today but the sickness has gone thank goodness.  OTD on Wednesday. Think I might do a test tomorrow if AF hasn't turned up!
Txx


----------



## Elle72

Good vibes good vibes good vibes from my mobile!!! xxxxx


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies
I had my first IUI today so now on 2ww!
I thought I might feel a bit emotional today but didn't think I'd have tears just after the IUI while I was still lying down! I just suddenly had the thought of 'years ago this is really not how I thought I'd be trying to get pregnant' and it made me feel really sad and think about what I always thought my life would be like. I feel a bit silly for it now cos I feel fine now, I'm just glad no one saw me!
Had anyone else had similar feelings?

Sarah x


----------



## lulumead

All sounding good tommi...am crossing my fingers for you.

SMC81...I felt exactly like that before my first IUI, totally blubbed at home . Think it's normal to have those feelings at odd times.  Sending you lots of luck to be first time lucky..remember someone has to be that statistic!!
Xxxx


----------



## Sima

Good Luck with your test Tommi    

I'm not sure who else is on the 2WW at the mo but fingers crossed to everyone


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Elle, Lulu and Sima  

Still feel weird today but more in a AF on the way kind of way but not a feeling I've had before. It's as if my pelvis weighs 20 stone. The good thing is that I had started bleeding by now on my other cycles so I'm pleased to have got this far. I'm not going to test early. I will wait for the blood test tomorrow. Such strangeness though! 

Good luck Sarah! I hope you're feeling fabulously awesome today!   You've done an amazing thing. Everything crossed for you     

Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Smc81 Congratulations and I too felt like you. I went for my first consult one day and was due to have the actual iui the next. In my mind I was thinking I can still do a runner for the airport (I was in Athens) and put this idea behind me (grieving for what might have been ie with mummy and a daddy) as I thought my iui would be the day after my consult. My body had other ideas and during the consult they tested to see when I was due to ovulate. They did the test I headed for a coffee and arranged to go back to the clinic to arrange my appointment the next day still thinking mmm maybe I should just stop this now but instead when I went back they said you are ovulating so instead I find my legs in stirrups and the iui is happening. It is perfectly natural. Good luck on the 2WW

And T I am so with you as always. Fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## Elle72

SMC good luck on your 2WW!!

Tommi you are so strong, good girl! Good luck with your test tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Violet66

Good luck tomorrow Tommi - will be logging in to read the good news..!


----------



## smc81

Thanks Elle, it's only day 1 and it's killing me already!!!


----------



## upsydaisy

Tommi -                  
Really hope I get the chance to unleash some dancing bananas on your behalf  
Upsyxxx


Love to all ladies in waiting


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, dropping by to wish you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow.    


SMC81, wishing you all the aforementioned luck just as soon as Tommi's finished with it.   


A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tommi - wishing you the best of luck tomorrow     will be thinking of you

Suitcase
x


----------



## jojo74

Good luck tomorrow Tommi, have everything crossed for you!
    

xx


----------



## smc81

Wishing you lots of luck testing Tommi!! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck tommi


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much ladies! I'm just so pleased to have made it this far! I will let you know what happens...    
Txx


----------



## Tommi

The clinic just rang and it's a   for me!
I'm over the moon and so, so tired! Didn't sleep well last night  
My HCG was 218 (day 29) but I have no idea what that means. Going to be booked in for a 7 week scan.

SMC81 - just passing Inde's luck on to you...  

Thanks so much for all your support ladies! I can't tell you how much it has helped me. I'm now going to celebrate... by having an afternoon nap!

Txx


----------



## Violet66

Fantastic news !! I logged in to read that very message....


----------



## Elle72

Hurray hurray Tommi!!!!
I am so happy for you, at least 1 out of 3 that cycled together got a BFP!!!
I knew it, I really had good feelings about your BFP 

Well done girl xxx will post some dancing bananas from home tonight!

Lots of hugs


----------



## suitcase of dreams

tommi that's fantastic news, very pleased for you   

wishing you a smooth wait to the scan, and a happy, healthy pregnancy 

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

That's great news Tommi! Congratulations!!   

SMC91 - sending you lots of       

Some1

xx


----------



## jojo74

Yay!Congratulations Tommi! Now starts the really long wait for a first scan.... Had mine today and it's a priceless moment seeing that little heartbeat, Good luck!

xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Yay!!  Right here they come Tommi!                                                                
So so happy for you    
Love Upsyxxx


----------



## Tommi

I LOVE the dancing bananas Upsy!    Thank you!

Thanks everyone for your congratulations! 

JoJo - that's fabulous about your scan! I can't wait but it's 3 weeks away! That must have been amazing to see your baby's heartbeat!

Thank you everyone!

Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi everyone ,
I had my first iui today. Just got home and wanted to come straight on here and join the 2ww thread!   All went ok although I felt nervous and felt a bit like I can't believe I'm actually doing this! So glad it's done now and I'm home with my feet up with a cup of tea!
Congratulations to Tommi - could you spread a little of your good luck fairy dust in my direction please  
Does anyone have any advice on what to do/ not to do for the next couple of weeks with regards to rest, food etc?  So happy to be part of the 2ww gang!
Bubba x


----------



## Tommi

Lots of good luck fairy dust for you Bubbachops!    Congratulations on your IUI! Just take it easy - not too much of anything and plenty of rest! I cut most of my supplements out during the 2WW. Just took the pregnacare, some extra folic acid and some EFAs. 
Good luck!  
Txx


----------



## smc81

Tommi - massive congratulations! So pleased for you!
Yes, send some of that good luck my way!!

Day 2 of 2ww and today I have had pains and the fastest mood swing ever! 0 to ***** in under a second! Not nice- for anyone!

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi congratulations xx


----------



## smc81

0 to b*tch that should have said. Love ff swear filter!


----------



## Baai

Congratulations Tommi!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies!  

Sarah - are you on progesterone? That can do that!  

Txx


----------



## Sima

Woo hoo Tommi - what good news        .  I am so happy for you.  

AFM - I am in Athens at the mo ET tomorrow so I'll be joining SMC81, Bubbachops and Ogglepoggle pretty soon.....EKKK!


----------



## indekiwi

Tommi, congratulations hun, that's tremendous news.  spinspinspin


Bubbachops, good luck for your first (and hopefully successful) cycle of tx.    


SMC, Ogglepoggle    


Sima, I am so hopeful for you hun.   


A-Mx


----------



## smc81

Simma - Good luck!!

Tommi - not progesterone for me, think it might be the after effects of the trigger shot, or maybe stress. I have no idea how I'm going to get through the next 12 days! I am dreading having my bloods done on Monday to check if I have even ovulated, I'll be a wreck on the Tuesday getting the results cos it could be game over already.

This is so hard! I feel like I'm going mad. I just wish the days away and want to go to bed as early as possible in the hope the next day will come quicker. AArrgghh!!

Sarah x


----------



## lulumead

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Tommi         


I had a good feeling that it was going to be a BFP.


Sima, sending you lots of     for you and look forward to seeing you on the 2WW again soon..for the last time hopefully   


SMC, ooglepoogle and Bubbachops...sending lots of     your way.


xxx


----------



## morrigan

congratulations Tommi

i dug out the link to the waiting for scan thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282845.20 hopefully the others will be joining you soon.

 to everyone waiting

good luck sima x


----------



## karenstar

Tommi - fabulous news!!!!!


----------



## Matilda7

Congratulations Tommi!!! xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

TOMMI, congratulations on your BFP, that is just fantastic news - I'm so happy for you!              

Hope Tommi's good luck rubs off on all other 2WW ladies. 

LLLxx


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Tommi that is fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry cant add dancing bananas etc as on phone). Take care of u and that precious cargo

Krissi  xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Tommi, once again congratulations.  Good luck to all on 2ww.


----------



## Tommi

Thank you so much ladies! It is slowly sinking in  

Loads of luck to all other 2WWers    

Txx


----------



## Elle72

Bubbachops, Oggle and Smc good luck girls   !!!

Sima lots of luck to you too!!!!


----------



## majestic

Congratulations Tommi!!!    
Sending a truck load of  to all the the other ladies 
Hxx


----------



## Sandyc

Congratulations tommi, so happy for you!!! Lots of love, sandy xxxx


----------



## jenjen1

I wish you the very best Tommi.  Go all the way!!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you ladies!  

I so hope there are some more BFPs on this thread!             

Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi everyone,

I'm 7dpiui and I'm going mad!    My clinic says not to test until 16dpiui but I dont think I can wait that long! How early after iui did some of you test or should I be patient and just wait for my otd?
I've had no symptoms really other than a bit of cramping immediately after my iui for a couple of days and so convinced myself that it hasn't worked and making myself miserable. Anyone else on 2ww?
Bubba x


----------



## Tommi

Bubbachops... the 2WW is designed to drive you absolutely crazy!    I am a complete test phobic. With my 3 IUIs I started spotting well before test date so I knew it was over before it had begun. With the IVF I waited until the blood test two weeks after egg collection. When I spoke to the nurse about it she said that there are so many false negatives and false positives when women test with pee sticks that they advise just to wait for a blood test as it is the only definitive way. I just think that the longer you leave it the more accurate the result will be.   I know that's not very helpful but you really don't want the disappointment of a false negative.

Hang in there!      



Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Thanks Tommi, I haven't been told anything about a blood test?! Just been given a clear blue pregnancy test to take on day 16. Maybe the blood test is a ivf thingy? Its definitely driving me mad and much harder than I thought it would be! Usually when I'm anxious I'd have a lovely glass of vino in the evenings but can't even have that!! I just so want to be lucky first time - I'll try to keep thinking positive and try my hardest to week until otd ( bet it doesn't happen though  )
x


----------



## Tommi

Hi Bubbachops - you could do the test on day 16 but also ask your GP for an hcg test to be sure. The results should come through quickly. I remember so wanting my first IUI to work not just because I wanted a baby but because I wanted it to work first time! It really added to the pressure and was a relief not to have that when I went for the 2nd and 3rd treatments. I know it's virtually impossible but do try to let that pressure go if you can. When you get your BFP it'll be an amazing experience whether it's first time or any number of subsequent times  

Have you got any of the Zita West relaxations? They always helped me get through those weeks. And I know it's not the same as a glass of wine, but M&S white flesh nectarines are gorgeous at the moment. They are my daily treat! (Can you tell I don't drink??   ) I'm not sure what else would be a glass of wine replacement but carrot cake is always a pretty good bet  

Good luck!

Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Those are good suggestions Tommi especially the carrot cake one! Trouble is I've been 'treating myself' all week and now have put on a couple of pounds - oops! 
I haven't heard of Zita West - I will google her. I think that is really good idea to try some relaxation techniques and something I will def look into. 
I completely relate to what you say about wanting iui to work first time. I feel like I've put all this pressure on myself. It's so silly cos I've wanted a baby all my life and have been waiting patiently for the right time to come along but now I've started down this route with donor iui I want it to happen NOW!!  
One other thing - I keep getting headaches the last few days ( prob the weather and a bit of stress! )but dont want to take any pain killers in case it does any harm or anything or is it ok to take something. I'm terrified of doing the wrong thing! There's so much info - do this - dont do that - I get all confused!! 
x


----------



## Tommi

It will happen! It's so hard not to be impatient. Just think that all the patience we have to develop on this journey will come in very handy when we're parents!  

I tend not to take anything for headaches or migraines during treatment although that's probably super cautious given the amount of drugs I had during IVF and egg collection! I have always used homeopathy and find that works brilliantly and is perfectly safe during pregnancy so that might be an option if you don't want to take any drugs. I know there's a school of thought that it's better to deal with the pain than avoid treating it but personally I don't use painkillers. You could get advice from your clinic if they get bad?

A couple of pounds is no problem... go get some carrot cake!  

Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Ive been very naughty this morning and did a preg test. I'm only 11dpiui but I couldn't help myself. I wish I hadn't now because before I did it I was quite calm thinking that the likelihood of it working first time was unlikely and I felt quite calm but now I'm all worked up! So I did the test expecting it to be negative but I'm sure I can see the most faintest thin line - I mean it's so faint that you would miss it unless you really looked at it in the light. I think my mind is playing tricks on me because I want it to be positive so much. It's driving me mad - I keep fishing it out of the bin to look at it again! It's only a cheapy superdrug one - maybe it's wrong or maybe I'm imagining it!   I'm all worked up now!! Obviously I'll do another one tomorrow morning but if that shows nothing at all then I'll be so disappointed as I've worked myself up now! Please help - will someone tell me off and tell me to stop obsessing!


----------



## Betty-Boo

First Response every time ...    little bit more expensive but much more reliable   


    Tis xx


----------



## Tommi

Bubbachops    Tis has great advice for you! 
I'm very hopeful!     
Txx


----------



## lulumead

I agree first response. I think I got a faint one at 11 days post IUI...go and get a couple of first response ones now....dont drink anything for a couple of hours or wee and try again later on!!! Nothing worse than the limbo. Also worth a digital as once it's clearer on the line tests it's nice to read the words.
Am hoping tommi has started off a positive trend.
Xx


----------



## Elpida

Some of you will know me although I've not posted on here during this cycle. I wanted to let you all know that this morning i got my first ever BFP courtesy of the wonderful Penny. 9dp5dt DEIVF.


In a state of total and utter shock. Disbelief creeping in and may have to buy up every HPT in a 5 mile radius. I have bloods booked in for tomorrow but will see if I can change it to today.


A shocked and stunned Elpida xxx 


ps Bubbachops, that was with a first response - have you tested again?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Elpida - fantastic news - extremely happy for you!     


Take very good care ... think I may have to take my head out of the sand and meet Penny!  She sounds wonderful!


Rest ....


Tis xxx


----------



## Tommi

Fantastic news Elpida! 
       
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Elpida, congratulations - that fantastic news!!!!  Penny is certainly working some magic at the moment.   


      


A-Mx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Elpida!     

Some1

xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congratulations Elpida, wonderful news xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sorry Elpida, I didn't _quite_ express how happy and excited I am for you.....
                                        

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

Congratulations Elpida, very happy for you   

xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Elpida     


bubbachops: hope you have had more positive lines today 
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wonderful news Elpida, very pleased for you   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Elphida I am so thrilled for you and that Penny has worked her magic!!! congratulations hope that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Violet66

Congrats Elpida


----------



## Rose39

Congratulations Elpida - so pleased for you          

Rose xx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all so much. I am still so stunned - sat here sobbing agin this morning. In a good way. The years since I first joined this site and some of us met in Stratford have been so hard, and no matter what happens I know I CAN get pregnant, something I was seriously starting to doubt. It's early days but I"m determined to enjoy every moment and allow every dream and fantasy that wants to flit through my already hormone addled mind.


I've not been on here so much - posting on the Greece threads but you all know the journey and so many have been or are still going through similar.



First levels yesterday were quite high 408 9dp5dt - thank god I was firm and only had 2 put back in! I will get progesterone levels back today, I'm hoping I don't need injectables, that freaks me out. REpeat BHCG tomorrow.


Erm .... right .. I need to actually go into work today, luckily it should be quiet as I'm not likely to be any use to anyone. Thank you for all your good wishes, it means heaps


Elpida x x x


----------



## Sima

Hi Elpida

I've already said it on the other thread but many congratulations on your BFP.  Your HCG results look good.  Do try to enjoy every moment as you have waited so long and tried so hard to get your positive.  Good luck over the next few weeks as you go back for more tests and the scan.     

AFM - I got yet another BFN.  Tested again this morning.  13 days past 5DT so no chance of it changing now.  I'm going to get my blood test results today and I will see if that will give me any clues as what to change for the next cycle.  I will stop all meds now except for the prednisolone which I will taper off.  I'm not quite sure what my next steps are.  I do still have 4 frosties left so I will naturally go back for them at some point this year.  If that does not work then I might seriously have to start thinking whether it is time to draw a line under all this.  Serum will be closed for August so I do not think I am going to have an opportunity to talk through the next steps until September which might be a good thing as it gives me August off.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima     sorry to read of your BFN.  Hope you get some answers or a way ahead from Serum.

All the best for September        

Tis xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Sima, so sorry to hear that. you have been through so much and it seems so very unfair
I really do think it's a numbers game and you just don't know when your number is going to come up....but you are in excellent hands with Penny and Serum and you have 4 frosties, so hang in there - you still have a good chance    
take care,   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to read your news Sima   
Txx


----------



## some1

Oh Sima, so very sorry to read you have a bfn      Thinking of you.

Some1

xxx


----------



## some1

Elpida !!  I am a bit slow, but the penny (pardon the pun) has just dropped about who you are - am doubly thrilled for your bfp now!!!    

Some1
xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Sima, I'm so sorry to hear your news     I sympathise about knowing whether or not to give up and draw a line, it's very hard. Hopefully your frosties will work for you.


----------



## Elpida

Some1 lol, you're not the only one.


Sima, I've said it on the Serum thread but I'm so sorry honey, how're you doing?


----------



## Elpida

Is there a singles waiting for a first scan thread? I've gone back a few pages but can't spot it.


----------



## Tommi

Here it is! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282845.msg5117368#msg5117368

I think I'm the only one on there at the moment so come and keep me company!

Txx


----------



## lulumead

Sima sending you lots of      Hope that a summer break and the frosties will do the trick
xxxxxx


----------



## Rose39

Sima - so sorry to hear your news hun       .  It took me 4 goes with DE but it did work in the end - Penny is amazing and will do her best for you. Look at Roo!!

Big hugs hun,
Rose xx


----------



## Bubbachops

Hello everyone, 

I didn't want to post on here until my OTD which was today , even though I've known for a few days - i didn't want to jump the gun!

Well, I'm still in shock - unbelievably I've been a very lucky girl and I got a   on my very first iui!! 

I have literally done about 20 tests as I just can't believe it and it is still sinking in! I fully expected and was prepared for the fact that this was going to be a very long journey and that I could be trying for many many months. I never in my wildest dreams expected that I would get a bfp so quickly and am so happy and delighted. Trying to keep myself in check though as I realise it's very early days yet! 

Thank you all for your help and support - I am passing on the baby dust that was sprinkled in my direction two weeks ago to whoever needs it 
Good luck to all of you, lots of love Bubbachops x


----------



## Tommi

Woohoo!          
That is amazing news Bubbachops! 
Huge congratulations! Come over to the "waiting for a scan" thread!
Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Thanks Tommi - I believe it was you who sprinkled the good luck fairy dust in my direction! It must be pretty potent stuff! I'm calling the clinic tomorrow so I'll find out then about a first scan - can't wait already! I'll see you over on the waiting for first scan thread imminently! 
Bubba x


----------



## Tommi

Excellent! That fairy dust is good stuff! 
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations bubbachops wow first time lucky!!


----------



## lulumead

Fantastic news Bubbachops   


xx


----------



## some1

Fantastic news Bubbachops!  Congratulations !!   

Some1
xx


----------



## deblovescats

hi all 
can i join - it's my 1st attempt at ivf DD - i'm 45 so thought i need to go for it now!
on 2WW - i'm 5dp5dt so waiting with bated breath, not had any symptoms so far, so not knowing if this is a good thing or not! OTD is 10th aug so countdown now
i've been distracting myself today byhaving trip up to whitby with sis and a friend, for a good bout of fresh sea air, lumch and now back for a birthday cake!
Deb


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Deblovescats! Sending you a load of positive vibes!          
Txx


----------



## Sima

Wow wee congratulations Bubbachops.    

Good luck deblovecats


----------



## deblovescats

thanks sima! i feel welcome
had a relaxing weekend with a trip out with a friend and sister for her birthday
wow to Team GB - weekend of gold medals! 
now 6dp5dt - countdown till fri
|Deb


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congrats Bubbachops!! That's fantastic news!   

Good luck Deb!

LLL xx


----------



## Panda Eyes

Do you mind if I join you? I had my first DIUI on 17/08/12, switching from IVF as I only had one follicle (But it looked like a good one! )

Bubachops - that's wonderful news. It's great to hear these stories - it *can* happen first time - and, I keep being told, it can happen with one egg.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just popping on to offer some belated congratulations to those I've missed! wonderful news   
and very good luck to those still waiting    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Baai

i'm only in my 2ww, and time is moving ever so slowly


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Baai, hope it goes quickly for you, and you find lots of nice things to do to distract yourself and make yourself feel good.

I am on the 2ww after another NI attempt with my co-parent on Friday (we thought we might as well!), then on Monday we had our clinic appointment.
Unfortunately they weren't able to freeze his sperm at this time as he'd only given a sample for his tests in the morning, which felt really frustrating. He will be out of the country for a while now, so if our NI attempt didn't work again I am going ahead as an egg-sharer but not for a few months yet...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Brrodychick I am really surprised that a clinic will accept you to egg share as you are 35 already and then you need the quarantining 6 month thing with a co parent, I think the Lister would take women before their 36th birthday.  Good Luck


----------



## morrigan

Good luck baai and broody chick hope time hurries up for you.


----------



## Baai

morrigan, I see you got a BFP 10dp3dt. I'm so tempted to test tomorrow, which will be 10dp3dt. I fear and think it'll be a BFN as I have zero symptoms. But I'm really getting few up with this 2WW.


----------



## Tommi

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck Baai     
One thing that is certain on this path is that anything can happen. Many ladies get BFPs without any symptoms. I have everything crossed for you!

Broodychick... everything crossed for you too!   

Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thanks Tommi, Morrigan, JJ1 and everyone for your good wishes!
Yes I was fortunate with my clinic (for the purposes of our endeavour we're a couple and he's had all the relevant tests), but everything still seems to move at glacial pace.
Baai - hope time flies for you, perhaps wait til 14dpo to test, just to be sure... 

I tested early this morning - yes I know, far too early, was going to wait til Friday but just couldn't! And got a BFN of course.
However I've had some spotting (implantation bleeding!??) since Sunday, which now seems to have eased off. I also struggled with uncharacteristic fatigue all week and went to bed early most nights. Didn't even go out or anything on the Saturday, which is very 'un-me'. 

However this week I've felt mostly fine and well, had a gruelling gym session and didn't feel different than normal although it seemed like a struggle to get there.
So I guess only time will tell...?


----------



## Tommi

Good luck for today BroodyChick    

Lots of luck for any other 2WWers    

Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Thank you Ladies, best of luck to everyone - who has recently had some news?
I've still not come on, according to one of my ovulation apps I am now 3/4 days overdue, but a few pregnancy tests have now come back negative and I just don't 'feel pregnant'. The first week I had a lot of fatigue which I took as a strong indicator that perhaps it had worked, but it seems not.
Confused now as to my cycle. Where is AF if I'm not expecting?! :S


----------



## Tommi

Broodychick it might be an idea to ask your GP for an hcg blood test. That's the only sure way to know what the result is. Sorry to hear it's all so uncertain but your GP should be able to arrange a test for a definitive result.
Good luck!  
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Tommi
good idea to ask my GP for a blood test, but to be honest I don't want to waste their time and NHS resources if I could still come on any day now.
I guess I will just have to wait and see...
I don't feel particularly stressed at the moment, but I had a period of high-pressure work stress last year where I didn't see AF for 6 weeks, but usually I am very regular which is why this is so confusing. The doctor I saw yesterday (as part of Margaret Pyke's pre-pregnancy planning/natural family planning programme) took a test which was negative and told me I should just start counting my Day 1 of the cycle as the first 'proper' bleed/spotting, so perhaps my calculations were off.
Will keep you posted! x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck with it all Broodychick!    My clinic always says that day 1 is the first day of proper flow too. I suspect that our bodies find TTC inherently stressful even if we are cool about it on the surface! Hopefully things will kick in soon.
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Af arrived with a vengeance ... BFN


----------



## Tommi

Sorry to hear that BroodyChick   Have you got a plan for next steps?
Take care of yourself. Have some treats over the weekend  
Txx


----------



## blueytoo

Sorry to hear about your BFN Broodychick


----------



## lulumead

Big     Broodychick.
xxxx


----------



## smc81

Oh my god I hate the 2ww!
I'm only in day 4 and even though they've gone fairly quickly because I've been so busy at work but I know rhe weekend will drag.

With us all being being single ladies just thought I'd put this out there - I made the decision to do this after 7 years of being single. In that time I had the odd date but nothing that really interested me. Now, since I've been ttc there's been 2 men I work with who just wont stay away. I've been honest with both of them and they've said they don't think they could go into a relationship with me in my situation and I'm friends with both of them. It just makes me laugh that as soon as I say I'm not getting involved they all start coming along. Has anyone else found this?!

Sarah x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Sarah!    

Re the men... yes, but it's a bit different for me and that might be an age thing. They're all married men wanting affairs    What I don't understand is why some men think that if you're single or even just unmarried in your 40s you would want a man at any cost. Doesn't make any sense! Affairs aren't my thing at all but I do appreciate that they can help some people get out of dysfunctional relationships and onto a relationship that is much better for them. But I prefer being single. That's certainly when I'm happiest, so far.

Good luck!

BroodyChick   

Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Well, this is odd... I took my test this morning after a sleepless night night (well until 4) and just took a test. Still in shock because it's a very clear BFP! My one little embryo made it!
Jen xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wonderful news to wake up to Jen     


Tis xx


----------



## smc81

I think I must be going mad! In my last post I said I was 4dpiui but today is only 3dpiui. No wonder I thought it felt like it was going quickly! I have completely mixed up my days. Now I feel really deflated at my long wait!

Tommi - I'm with you, I'm much happier being single. I do miss male company sometimes though so I have to say that I am enjoying all the attention at the moment. I also enjoy the reaction I get when I tell a man who asks me out that I'm tryin to get pregnant - the panic when they think I am asking them to impregnate me and then the cinfusion when I mention the words sperm donor. The looks on their faces are priceless! I have to say though, to their credit, once I have explained it to them they hae been great, really supportive and actually one of them is proving to be a good friend. I just find it bizarre that when I made the conscious decision to not even date, and start ttc that men start showing an interest.

Sarah x


----------



## smc81

Congratulation Jen! That's great news!!


----------



## lulumead

Yay, brilliant news Jen. Lovely news to start a weekend. Xxx


----------



## some1

Broody - sorry to hear of your bfn, thinking of you   

Smc - good luck for the rest of your 2ww     

Oh Jenjen! Fantastic news!  Congratulations   

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jen I am so pleased for you hun- wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## blueytoo

Congratulations Jen xxx


----------



## Tommi

Jen that is such great news! I am totally delighted! FABULOUS!      
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Broody, sorry to read your news hun.    Hope you are getting a load of hugs and love from the people you choose to share your news with.


Jen, wonderful news and I have everything crossed that you have a very smooth eight months in front of you.   


SMC, yes, similar experience here.  No less than seven men came forward and offered to help me conceive when I announced to all and sundry that I would be going it alone.  Three or four of them were offering as part of a relationship.  Gob smacking.  I'm not precisely Claudia Schiffer's doppelganger.   


A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

A-M it is Claudia Scheiffer who aspires to be you my dear. Funny re the 7 men! I didn't have that many but there were at least 2!

Keep hanging in there to those still trying or nursing disappointments. Broody sorry to hear. It will be worth it in the end. 

Jen Jen HUGE congratulations.  Well done. Delighted for you. Coco xxx


----------



## smc81

7 men! That's pretty good going. I had 2, but both soon changed their minds at the prospect of my gettin pregnant. In fact one thought I  was hinting at him helping me. Funnily enough bith offered no strings sex with protection as long as I could guarantee they wouldn't get me pregnant. I've not had any sperm only offers - would have saved me a fortune!

2ww is getting harder, I'm dreading the prospect of another bfn - I only have one vial left and then I need to consider my options.

Sarah x


----------



## smc81

Ladies, I apologise in advance I really need to rant. A male friend whose marriage has just broken up and has a 3 year old daughter has just asked why I feel so down, I explained that about now the 2ww really starts to get to me, I'm dreading next weekend is it'll be day 11 which is when I get my period and I just can't stop thinking about it. I also feel so lonely, I made this choice and I'm happy with it but during this time I just hate having no one who is going through it with me. Anyway, his response was "I know, it must be hard but heh...it's not the end of the world if it doesn't happen. There are other options."

I feel a mixture if anger and the need to ball my eyes out. It's ok for him, he has his daughter, he has no idea Hiw this feels, that physical pain of being desperate to be a mum. To me, it would feel like the end if the world cos my next attempt is the last, I only have one vial left and I have no idea what I'll do next. But every month it really is like the end of the world.
Sorry everyone, rant over.


----------



## Tommi

Sarah - just wanted to offer some hugs   
Nothing prepares us for the 2WW (Diesy calls it WW2 which is much more accurate considering the full on battle of emotions!). I really don't think people can fully empathise without going through it as a single woman. Attitudes to being a parent differ so much between men and women. A man recently said to me "why don't you adopt" - I replied "is that what you wish you had done rather than having your own children?" he didn't have an answer. 
I don't really have any suggestions other than that you *will* get through it and I have everything crossed for a positive outcome for you this month!      
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, that's a great answer! Just 2 months after I lost my baby, I pulled myself together and went out to dinner. I was preparing for my stitch operation and nervous too. A horrible girl I'd known for 10 years was there and noticed I'd lost my baby. She asked why I didn't just adopt. I didn't have a pithy comeback line but then again she never cared about having a baby or was just jealous I was trying. She is still stuck in a relationship with a married man who has grown up kids. I think he kept giving her the same old excuse "when the kids leave home, I'll leave, of course he never will". 

Sarah, you have to remember you have youth on your side. I have mild pcos. I've known a few severe cases who have gone on to get pregnant, even naturally. I think tommy is right you will get through this. Good luck!

As for the 2WW, last week I just forced myself to relax, if I felt myself frowning, I forced a smile in my face. I dreaded the actual test date this time. In fact, i wanted to put out it off and reluctanctly took my test this time, never in a million years expecting a BFP. 

Try to enjoy being PUPO I say. (That's a great expression). It's a step in the right direction.

Jen xx


----------



## smc81

Tommi and Jen - thank you so much for your replies. It means a lot to get such support on here - I don't feel at the moment like I get it from anywhere else!

The friend in question did ask me why I went so quiet and I told him that I didn't really know what to say after his comment, he then thought about what he'd said and apologised profusely. I've just decided to avoid talking to people about it, because they just tend to look at me as if to say, 'what's the big deal, just have another go'.

It really is true that you have to go through this to understand it at all.
I was feeling a bit better today until a friend at work who has just returned from honeymoon (who knows all about my situation) told me that she's really worried because her and new husband weren't very careful while away and what if she was pregnant, it would be terrible. I wanted to scream! I have to keep telling myself that people don't do this to hurt me, they just don't get it.

Thank god for all you ladies, I feel much more human when I rant to you. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who has these experiences.

I truly did think that I had fully prepared myself for all of this, but I had no idea just how hard it would be. Dealing with my own thoughts, worries, anxieties, obsessions is bad enough, but I didn't think about how other people would also make me feel.

I would give anything for this to be the last time I have to go through this.

Hope you are all doing ok.
Sarah xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Sarah - just sent you some bubbles!
Sorry to hear about your insensitive friend, but what a relief to have his apology! Perhaps he just never gave it much thought if his own ttc journey with his partner was very straightforward.
Also, I really doubt men really 'get it' at all.
I've had very little support/input/caring from my co-parent since our last attempt. He's away working in the States right now, but it still would have been nice and very much expected to have him ask me how I was getting on, if the spotting was implantation or AF announcing herself (it turned out to be the latter) so even though I am not doing it wholly alone, I did feel very lonely and quite p*s&ed off at him actually.

I've not shared this with many friends, and they are mostly single or not keen to become a mum just yet, so they don't always get the emotional up and down involved in the 2ww. Thankfully we have FF to support us!

Hopefully you will get your BFP soon and can stop fretting


----------



## smc81

Thanks Broodychick, you are definitely right, men don't get it at all. At first they do the whole being understanding thing but then they just think you should get over it. I'm just going to keep it to myself in future. I think that just about all my friends and a lot of colleagues know now about what I'm doing, and they've all been really positive about the whole thing which is good so I don't regret being so open about it. It's just when they don't understand it can hurt  but then I have to remind myself that it's not their fault they can't imagine what it must be like. Before I was doing this, I couldn't have imagined it either.

I'm sorry that you got af and that your co-parent is being a d!ck, typical man I suppose!
I suppose he can just detach himself from the process. Is he going to be involved afterwards?
I have considered going down that route but all the websites I've looked at the men just seem a  bit strange.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle   

Sarah x


----------



## GIAToo

smc - just wanted to send     After my miscarriage a friend said to me "Don't worry, just try again, it'll be third time lucky"!!! She also called me (after my third failed attempt) having just found out that mutual friend was expecting twins and wailed "I'm the only one of our crowd who is still single and childless"!!!  I was too gob-smacked to answer.  I think that you are right though that until someone has been trough ttc etc, they really haven't got a clue and find it difficult to empathise, which makes infertility a lonely place at times.  Thank goodness for FF. Take care and good luck for OTD      

Broody - so sorry about your BFN.    

Jen - congratulations!   

A-M - Seven?! I only had one serious offer and he was married!   AND his wife was pregnant!!!! 

Love to everyone else   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Broodychick I am sorry to hear that your co-parent isn't being as supportive as expected, is this not a warning sign to renegotiate the terms of your relationship? as what will things be like if/when you have a child together?  My friend (male) is a co-parent to a 2 yr DD, and was there every step of the way, she was conceived by AI , but he was with his birth mother (and her female partner) throughout every scan/app in the pregnancy (inc an earlier miscarriage) and has the child one day during the week and at weekends- they do things as a family of 4.

I have a KD (he has a male parnter) and we are always together  I don't ever go to a clinic appt alone, i haven't given myself injections my donor's partner did them all and moved in with me, every time I have been to theatre he has been there in the anaesthetic room and waiting for me in recovery, he also cleans,cooks and supports me, we talk everyday (he's just phoned walking home from work at 2245 to day Hello and how was your day etc)  - I realise I am so lucky to have their love and support and our journey is now in it's 7th year, it all  started out as home insems but we have had many twists and turns and 8 cycles, 9 clinics and numerours operations later we are still on the TTC road. In fact I have just booked our flights and hotel for Serum for another opinion and hysteroscopy.  

SMC81 I can truly say that my friend (the Dad) and my KD and his partner do 'get it' you have just come across insensitive souls, there are good, devoted men who really do care out there - all gay mind you!!.


----------



## smc81

Gia - it's a good job we can laugh about these things, otherwise we'd go mad!

Speaking of mad - I'm on day 7 of 2ww and I'm feeling pretty awful today. I've had period-like pains all day and since getting home from
Work I can't stand the thought of eating, I've just had a nap I'm so tired and I've got more cramps. I've not had any symptoms before, so I am hoping this might, just might be implantation, unless it's really early AF symptoms (I typically get AF on day 11 of 2ww) or I've actually just caught a bug.
Are any of these implantation symptoms or is it just wishful thinking?

Oh yes and my insensitive male friend today asked me first thing this morning if I had 'wooshed' this morning while pretending to squat. it seems he just can't help but be a typical boy! However I was impressed that he remembered test day is Wednesday - he's just a week early that's all!

S xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi SMC81...  who knows with symptoms. One time I felt absolutely exhausted and had really sore (.)(.) and the second time I don't remember having anything, although both times I had a feeling it might have worked!!


Really hope its because a BFP is on its way rather than a bug.


JJ1: I agree there are some lovely men out there, your two sound particularly lovely   


Broodychick some    for you too.
xx


----------



## smc81

HI Lulu
It's so incredibly frustrating isn't it! I promised I wouldn't symptom spot, but they're so strong that I can't help it. I've come home feeling a bit nauseous again today, not as bad as yesterday but still to the point where I've had to clear the fridge out and I couldn't only manage beans on toast. My stomach feels really tight, anyone would think I'd been doing sit ups all day. If it is AF, symptoms for that would start tomorrow.

I wish I could just sleep now until test day!

S x


----------



## Tommi

Thinking of you Sarah!


----------



## karenstar

Started bleeding this morning, properly, not spotting. Only 10 dpo and AF not due til Sun. Not sure what's going on but don't think it's good....


----------



## indekiwi

Karen, how are you today?


A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for asking Indekiwi. I'm just starting to get over the upset and am trying to decide whether to have another go this cycle. Hope you are having a good weekend. Take care.  

Karen


----------



## Jesta

Hello all!
Just had my ET today and already the nerves are kicking in! I've been given a list of what to do after but I was hoping to get some real life experiences.

I didn't lay down after the transfer. They put the embryo in and then it was up and out! I'm having a lay down now for peace of mind but it seems not to make much difference. My friend wants me to go out later to have a wander around Tesco, I'm inclined to go to keep my mind busy but obviously the embryo is my priority. 

What things did you do or not do after ET?


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Jesta!      
What I've heard, but not done, is to avoid lifting, feet up as much as possible and no exercise.  I'd just listen to your body, a wander round Tesco sounds okay but just see how you are feeling after ET.  If me I'd probably want to chill today and stay near, if not on the sofa.  Everyone has their own ideas, or what they've heard or done


----------



## Jesta

Diesy said:


> Good luck Jesta!
> What I've heard, but not done, is to avoid lifting, feet up as much as possible and no exercise. I'd just listen to your body, a wander round Tesco sounds okay but just see how you are feeling after ET. If me I'd probably want to chill today and stay near, if not on the sofa. Everyone has their own ideas, or what they've heard or done


Thank you, Diesy!

I've spent the entire time I've been home laying down. It's gonna be a long wait!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi Jesta and congratulations on your ET   
honestly I'd say just do what you feel like doing - it's best to avoid heavy lifting and aerobic exercise (eg running) but otherwise "business as usual" is fine 
after the ET which resulted in my twins, I got straight up, caught a tram to the airport, flew home (from Czech Republic), drove 2hrs home from the airport, arrived home 11pm, went to bed, got up at 6am and went to work and worked full time throughout the 2WW....on several previous attempts which were all BFN I stayed home and rested for days....I guess what I'm saying is that it will either work or it won't and there isn't too much you can actually do to change that I'm afraid - it's in the hands of luck/fate/god (whichever you believe in) now   
best not to do anything you will regret though - so if you feel resting is right for you, then rest up
best of luck, hope you get a positive result   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ambergem

Hi Jesta

Congratulations on being PUPO  

I agree with Suitcase! After my ET which resulted in my baby girl I carried on as normal whereas previously I had taken a few days off work & rested as much as possible. I believe that as long as you don't really overdo things, carrying on as normal is the best course of action. It will help take your mind off things and if it's meant to work, it will!! 

Good luck     

Xxx


----------



## Jesta

Thanks, suitcase & ambergem!

Wow, Suitcase, that makes me feel better about the random wander around Tesco now! Haha. I've generally been taking it easy but I'm going to go out when I want and not stress too much (or try not to!)

Amber, you're definitely right about keeping my mind off things. It's only been a day or two and I can't shut my mind off. I've been doing so much research and reading, and I really think I should just avoid everything but this website and hope for the best.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Jesta! I hope the 2WW flies by for you!    
Txx


----------



## Jesta

Thank you, Tommi!!!


----------



## Jesta

Can I have some help please?

I decided to test out my trigger shot at 3dp5dt and it was negative. Well I bought a pack of three tests and my will power is bad so I took another test today (5dp5dt) and it was a faint bfp (I have a pic if needed!) I had one great blasto put in. Any chance this could be the real deal?! Has anyone else caved and done an early test and got a bfp.


----------



## indekiwi

Jesta, I never tested so early but just wanted to say hang in there, another three or four days and you will likely know for sure.   And of course it could absolutely be a BFP - why not?!!   


A-Mx


----------



## Jesta

Thank you!  Halfway through and then I can officially test! xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi jesta
You sound like me  I always tested early from about day 10!!  I think I got faint lines at day 10/11 and by day 12 it was definite. All you can do is test again tomorrow, if you can't wait, (i never could) and see if the line is a bit stronger!!

Crossing fingers....oh and once I could see a line for sure I did a digital one so I could read the word!!!


Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jesta it prob is the real deal if you had cleared you hcg trigger before- with blasts you can test earlier so  i'd say congratulations are in order


----------



## Jesta

Hi Lulu & JJ! 

My OTD is 11dp5dt so I'm not far off. I think I'll take your advice and test againt tomorrow morning because waiting is not my strong point! Fingers crossed.
And thank you, JJ!!! Lets hope!


----------



## Tommi

Jesta - I'm getting so excited here! Let's give the dancing bananas an airing!     
Txx


----------



## Jesta

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Jesta

Argh, I'm heading out to get more tests and now I'm nervous that it'll be negative this time! So stressful! Haha this 2ww is the worst.


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Jesta the 2WW is just the beginning ...


----------



## Jesta

Hahah awww man!


----------



## Jesta

Just thought I'd pop in and say that I got my BFP!!  I'm over the moon! Doesn't seem real at all, waiting for it to sink in!  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news Jesta!  
Here's to a happy, stress-free 8 months ahead!
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Woohoo Jesta!!!!!!!                 


Many congratulations, looking forward to seeing your posts on the bumps or ladies waiting for first scan (or both) over on the bumps and babies threads!   


A-Mx


----------



## natclare

Such wonderful news Jesta! Congratulations!           
PS How does one do dancing bananas? That looked fab!


----------



## Jesta

Thank you so much!!  I'm absolutely thrilled to bits. 
The banana is ^ banana ^ without spaces. I love the dancing bananas!!


----------



## smilingandwishing

Congratulations Jesta. Brilliant news.


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news, was looking out for your post!!!

Xxx


----------



## Jesta

Thank you so much!


----------



## ambergem

What fab news   big congrats on your BFP Jesta!! So exciting- look forward to hearing about your scan


----------



## Jesta

Thanks, Ambergem!!


----------



## Helena123

Hi,

Firstly - many congratulations to the previous posters and their news!!

Just started my first 2ww after DIUI at the Stork Clinic in Copenhagen.  Well, I say 2ww but it's more like 1.5 weeks as my cycle is 24 days (nearly 6 days down already!!)

I have lots of positive thoughts at the moment and tbh if it happened straight off it would be a little bit too overwhelming for me!! Plus - I missed checking my ovulation the night before, so cannot be definite on the timing of my LH surge.  My God it was quite something having to organise a trip abroad at such short notice.  But needs must!

So, I try not to get myself too excited (who am I trying to kid  ) and concentrate on making my trip in December more streamlined.

Anyone else been over to Copenhagen for treatment?  It was my first trip abroad all alone and I found the place so friendly and relaxed.  Stork Clinic was a wonderful place - they just totally 'get it'.

Helena

Please share my abundance of


----------



## Diesy

Hi peeps, how are you all?  Not been for ages but...  I was at a bit of a loss for what to do at Christmas this year so I thought...why not do a  festive 2WW!  

So here I am black and blue from clexane jabs - tips welcome 

Shhh I'm totally in denial about the whole thing so not testing won't be an issue. 

Hope everyone is having a good pre Christmas weekend.  I'm on a packed train from London, it was like the parting of the Red Sea getting to the platform!

Diesy xx


----------



## Elpida

Diesy
Sending lots of festive  and  to you 

El x


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy!!!!!!!!!!  Get you for a festive Clexane bruise or three.    Good lord, not sure how I'm going to walk around with crossed legs, toes, fingers, arms and eyes these next few weeks for you but honey, I'm going to try.    Wishing you lots of luck.     


A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Helena, I just noticed that no one had replied to your last post....not sure what the result was but hoping it was good news.


A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

That little face typed itself.  Thanks Elipida, can't believe you are 24 weeks already!  
 Indie - chears m'dear!  Still can't believe I did it! Was so convinced too late so very shocked to have two good follies.  OTD is bizarrely my late mother's birthday.

Helena - hope you got a good test.  I didn't read back on phone before I posted.

The shop train was hit by locusts, it's like the old testament all over again, luckily I got the last sandwitch.
xox


----------



## Betty-Boo

to all 2WWer's


Diesy - sneaky little thing you!       


Tis xx


----------



## greatgazza

congrats on being PUPO Deisy!!         way to start the new year girl!!

GGx


----------



## Diesy

I know Tis!  I can never keep any of my own secrets either.  (I'm good for everyone else's btw.)  But it was the only way I could do it.  No-one in my real life knows!  

Thanks GG!  Can you believe it

And I managed a non bruise clexane jab, it's all in the wrist    xx


----------



## karenstar

Diesy !!!!!


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Karenstar!  How are you?  I'm so much in denial it's hilarious...lets see how it pans out


----------



## morrigan

Good luck diesy - hoping for great start to the year for you.

Fingers crossed for anyone else on 2w torture x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Diesy! I have everything crossed and am sending you loads of positive vibes for a very relaxing Boxing Day filled with hope!



Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Helena and diesy wishing you both luck when's otd?


----------



## Tommi

Helena - how are you doing? I've been really useless at looking at FF recently. Combination of it being the end of the semester and me trying to stay sane before Christmas. How did you get on? I wish you lots of luck  

Diesy - how is today going? Thinking of you!   

Good luck to anyone and everyone on 2ww!

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Morrigan, JJ and Tommi!  2WW is going fine, quite enjoying the bubble.  OTD isn't until January 6th...so ages to gooooooo!  Finding it quite hard to take it easy and not lift stuff.  Also Xmas stress is a big thing this year.  Ah well.  xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Tommi, and for the email    One back to you soon.
xx


----------



## Diesy

After lots of supporting other members through various stuff I'm pretty underwhelmed by the lack of support for my 2WW. I stopped posting in October when another member was quite rude to me on a meet-up post, I just didn't feel comfortable anymore. Also got ignored when I wished others well on their 2WW. So, after 550 reads since I posted on Saturday I can only assume I am not supported on these boards. I used to love FF but maybe it's too cliquey for me, perhaps because I am not in the south on England bubble.

So, thank you so much for the people that came in to wish me well    knowing how difficult it was for me to go ahead  It's been really nice getting to know you over the last 2.5 years. I would love to stay in touch, maybe by email or ********. So thanks so much for those who took a moment to wish me well, this is for you.


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy,      Will PM you honey.  Just so you know (if you're still reading) that you aren't being singled out - there just seems to be a conspicuous lack of support being shown on the singles boards generally, and to be fair, Christmas is always a slow time where people might have time for a quick skim but not spend longer to post due to other commitments.  I have to say that often when someone does drop in to offer support, their posts are ignored or simply not acknowledged in any case - as you have also said - which does not encourage further posts of support, iykwim....anyway, will look you up on **, and drop you a line as I said.  


A-Mx


----------



## some1

Diesy - we haven't 'spoken' much on here, but I wanted to send you some hugs      FF can be a wonderful support, but it can also leave people feeling the way you are at the moment hun.  I think in someways we are a victim of our own success, there is such a huge amount of traffic on here that people can sometimes get (or feel) overlooked/ignored.  I rarely post on FF any more because I just can't keep up with it, and I worry if I post a reply to one person, that others will feel I have ignored them (and when I have posted I have sometimes felt upset by the lack of response   ), so I can understand how you are feeling (I think quite a lot of FFers have had these kind of feelings too).  Christmas is a difficult time of year for many people, and you are going through the 2ww rollercoaster - that is a lot to be dealing with. I'm so sorry that you are not feeling supported on here      Wishing you loads of luck for your OTD, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope to see you posting again        

Helena - sending you loads of      too (and some      if you happen to need them)

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy and Helena        for this 2WW - its such a hard time of year, coupled with hormones and the added pressure of the 2WW things can get a wee bit tense at times.


Diesy love     take care - you've had a torrid time of late and a lot to deal with - thinking of you.


Tis xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Diesy hun, sorry to hear you're feeling unsupported
things are v quiet on here at the moment, I guess because it's Christmas time...certainly I've been having a quick read on my phone but just not had time/energy to post until today (finally got internet back on laptop, some sort of modem problem this week...)
anyway, if you are still here and reading, then all the very best for the 2WW, I'm so glad you went ahead and hope that it's good news for you
I'm also v sorry to hear you left us because of unhelpful comments on the meet up thread...as one of the 'organisers' of the meet ups I hate to think anyone would feel excluded. I know it's hard when you are geographically some way away and it might feel like there is some sort of 'southern' clique - but just want to make sure you know all are welcome, wherever they may be
I am fully intending to get up to sunny Scotland this year to visit Winky, so let's try to arrange a 'far north' meet then   
meantime thinking of you, pls do come and let us know the outcome of your 2WW
   
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Diesy, sorry you're feeling upset and unsupported    and i'm sorry you were upset by a post in october.  As has been said, i think we have all, at times, sometimes felt our posts overlooked if a 'conversation' is already in full swing and it can hurt especially if we're already feeling in a vulnerable place. 

i hope you do one day come down to a southern meet, and as before, if i have a spare room (i.e. no lodger) then you would be welcome to come and stay with me.

chin up love, please let us know your good news on the 6th    

GGx


----------



## jenjen1

Diesy, I just read your green post. So sorry you feel unsupported. I think I only had Tommy cheering me on during my 2WW which must have been powerful as it led to my single embie getting me a BFP! There has been a frustrating lack of action on the singles 2WW, waiting for a scan and bumps boards. I would have liked to share and support but haven't seem many about. Hope you get the BFP you deserve. As you can see from my signature I've had a hard time too this last year.

Good luck! 
Jen xx


----------



## Rose39

Diesy, I'm so sorry that you haven't felt supported on this thread. Like Some1 has said, there is now so much traffic on the singlies page that it can be hard to keep up, and Christmas can be such a hard time for single women, particularly those considering treatment, or who have had failed cycles or miscarriages, or gone through relationship breakups before starting on this journey, that ladies who may normally be regular posters may deliberately stay away and take time out, to help themselves cope at a difficult time.

It's also hard to know the number of lurkers who read the singles board but aren't brave enough to post at this point in time, so there is no way of knowing whether the 550 people who read this thread in recent days were any of the ladies who regularly post. 

Having gone through 10 rounds of treatment over 4 years to be successful, and having suffered many setbacks on the way, I tend to respond to queries from single ladies who are asking about donor eggs, or who have had many rounds of tx and it still hasn't worked so far.... I tend not to post on the 2WW thread as I'm concerned that someone who might be in their first or second 2WW might read my treatment history and it might make them panic or feel less confident about their chances of success, and I don't want to give them any reason to be anything other than optimistic and hopeful. I hope that makes sense.

Wishing you and anyone else on their 2WW the very best of luck.

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Diesy - I'm still here cheering you on.  I guess I have turned into more of a lurker than a poster these days but I'm still here cheering on my girl up north.     Fingers crossed for the next week.  Stay sane   .

Good luck to all of the other ladies on the 2ww. Fingers crossed for all of you.

S xx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy
Big hugs sorry you are feeling like that and that a member was rude to you on a meet up thread. This path is a difficult one to tread. I have been logging on less frequently than before as without going into details here I have been trying to accept and come to terms with something fairly traumatic I went through and had put to the back of my memory until I went to a talk and heard somebody else talk about the same thing. I realised actually I hadn't gotten over it and I was fairly scarred by it so hadn't really felt that I was in a space to contribute so much.
But your post has been a timely reminder that despite that and it being Christmas just quickly logging on and checking the 2WW thread is important to offer support doesn't take long. I also just check replies so if old threads I previously posted on have been closed and new threads on the same topic set up I will miss them as I tend not to check unread posts since last log on as I am greeted by pages. Does anyone know if I can set up FF to just check for unread posts and new replies for singles thread when I log on.
I have noticed on other singles threads recently people aren't posting so much at the moment.
Good luck for OTD and hope you get your BFP.

JenJen big big hugs for the beginning of last year.

It seems so weird posting this after my previous sentence as it is such a conflict of emotions but I am delighted for you to have your BFP. When is your EDD? How exciting for you.

Lots of love and good luck to any other 2WW's out there.

xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy - thinking of you. I have been avoiding FF over Christmas... struggling with not being pregnant as I would have been over Christmas and generally getting myself in a tiz about my trip to serum in Jan!    There is an email on the way... (Oh yes there is! Panto still ringing in my ears!) 
Sending you lots of         and saying lots of        and asking this little lady to do her magic for you and all other 2ww ladies  
Txx


----------



## Tommi

JenJen - I'm delighted at your scan news!    How exciting! I have been thinking of you over Christmas.
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi big big hugs I used to always hate Christmas when I was having treatment along with my birthdays. Good luck with Penny and here's to your dream being fulfilled this year. I love love love pantos oh yes I do.

Good luck to any secret 2WW's in hiding. xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I'm not a lover of Christmas too - shame not more of those who've been through the 2WW and have been successful don't post on here much too.  I must admit I'm a lurker - only because I've very little internet connection in Portsmouth.  Always think of everyone though, especially those who've always been so kind to support me no matter what.


Fraggles sweetheart     


Take care everyone              need to see some fabulous BFP's!!


Tis xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Peeps,

Thanks for everyone's replies to my post.  I don't regret posting it because maybe it highlights what's happening on the singles thread right now.  I would never have posted if there hadn't been as many reads as there was.  Hopefully the post will bring us all closer together.  When I'm on FF, and yes I've had my breaks, I've supported whoever and wherever they are on the trip.  I tend to post more in singles up to first scan (although a lot of these posts weren't acknowledged).

I suppose as well I felt for Helena, a newby who posted right before me who didn't get any replies, thanks for the reminder Inde when you replied to my first post.  I was new to FF when everyone in bumps and babies were getting their BFP's.  Their experience was invaluable to me.  I am probably the calmest 2WWer although the drugs have had a truth serum effect.  

Ah, everyone will be scared of me now    It does that having supported everyone else (you too JenJen) that so few (all the good ones) pitched up for me when it was my turn.  So, we're up to 800+ reads now.

Take it easy everyone that posts  

Diesy xx

PS  My family are so poop I spent Xmas on my own, nice eh, while they all sat round scoffing turkey together.  I've had no presents, no hugs and no nice food.  The only symptoms I have are chronic scar tissue pain, oh joy.  Anyways that's enough truth from me today.  Thanks once more for the posters, before and after postgate!


----------



## jenjen1

Hi, just wanted to pop on and thank everyone for their best wishes

Fraggles, sorry you've been going thru so much.My C-section is due at 38 weeks so beginning of May I guess. Only 4 months to go!
Tommi, thanks. I would have been happy with any flavour. It was mportant for me to make it all more real. Can't believe I've made it this far. Have had a real roller coaster of a time of it though. You never stop worrying. I was assigned a consultant who made me feel like I was carrying a ticking timebomb and could lose the baby at any minute. I've switched to the one who stitched me up. I'm still not out of the woods. I keep counting down to the next marker. 
I wouldn't have made it this far without hope. I don't know how ive found the strength to go thru this again.
Hope you're ready soon to start. It only takes one. I've learned that the hard way.

Diesy, I just re-read your posts. Don't know what clexane is. Did u have IUI or IVF? Iui would account for the longer 2WW. We all wish you well. 
I wish everyone on the singles board a happy new year and hope we all get what we wish for in 2013!

Jen xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks JenJen, I'm just so happy for you that you're where you are now  

Really popped back in because I forgot to thank you GG for the offer of putting me up!   Makes it all so much easier and actually possible.  Would love for my situ to change and I could get to meet you all one of these days. xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Diesy,

Just dropping in to wish you luck on your 2ww. You probably don't recognise my name but I have been reading your posts ever since you posted on the fibroids thread...I have fibroids too and I am also in Scotland. I haven't been posting recently because I have not had any tx for 4 years due to having no money for fibroid surgery, but I am an obsessive lurker here. I am hoping that I can rustle up some cash for the surgery next year, because I have 15 frozen embryos waiting for me!

I hope you all get your BFPs in the New Year!


----------



## greatgazza

Diesy, no worries, hope you can take me up on it sometime     

(also, just to say *whispering* so as not to incur the diesmeister's wrath  , that as Rose pointed out you really ought to take 'number of views' with a pinch of salt as it's not really any reflection on those that are in a position to post iykwim, i would imagine that many from the 'couples' board and many newbies from here and the couples board will have a good look round at anything and everything but not feel it their place to post, or not be in a position to add anything to a particular discussion, i know that sometimes i read (on any thread) but i either don't have the time or the energy to post and sometimes come back to it, sometimes not or i just feel it's not my area of 'expertise' and i'll leave it to others more knowledgeable.  i remember when i first joined and started a new topic and kept a close eye on the 'views' thinking 'hey why are so many looking but not answering?!'   but i now know that far, far more people view than actually post, on any given thread, so i don't really take much notice of it now)

GGx


----------



## greatgazza

Jenjen congratulations on your BFP! clexane is a drug that helps to prevent blood clots it's generally used for people who have factor v (said 5) leiden (i have it) as they have a risk of clotting that could prevent blood flow through the placenta or people who might be at risk of DVT (deep vein thrombosis) or PE (pulmonary embolism).  I had to take it throughout pregnancy and 6 weeks after birth (nearly a flippin' year stabbing my bum,not nice!)

also, Deisy sorry to hear about your christmas, that sucks. families can be really rubbish sometimes    i've got 7 brothers and sisters (altho one in sydney and one in barcelona) but in the 3 years since my mum died (dad already dead) i've spent christmas with friends... go figure.

GGx


----------



## ameliacooper

Diesy - we haven't 'spoken' before but I have been reading and I have my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

few more of these for our 2WWers                


Tis xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Diesy,sending all my love and good positive vibes and  that next wk brings you your BFP  I to am a serious lurker so many times ive wanted to post and havnt but i am going to make an effort.

I would like to say Happy New Year to all you single girls and i hope 2013 makes all your dreams come true  Goodluck to you all and big 

Katie xxx


----------



## Diesy

Well I am chuffed to bits with all my posts!  Especially the new people, that's lovely.  Just felt a bit left out and unpopular.  
Yesterday I had quite a lasting dizzy spell while out with my friend and our dogs so I think there is something going on in there.  Certainly don't feel not pg.  But they virtually guaranteed me IUI would not work!  Plus my eggs are supposed to be done in!  Then I spent more than 10 mins with the clexane needle poised at my belly before I could stab.  And it really is stab with clexane!  Got an early pg test yesterday at Asda but no   needed here.

Clara Rose - if it makes you feel better I am still in thousands of pounds worth of debt for that op    Lots of   thanks for posting, I will be looking out for you    

Juicy - I remember seeing posts from you before.  How is your baby?  What's it like being a young mum, I am positively ancient, particularly at Xmas  

GG - what is it with families  
Well Happy Hogmanay everyone, have a wee   at the Bells on me!  I will have a very small glass of fizz...my friends are going to be really suspicious when I only have one - oho. xx


----------



## aimless1

Diesy - am back on line after another self imposed Internet ban (google is not my friend) - happens every time I have a scan I find something to get obsessed by.  So anyway just catching up on posts and wanted to add my best wishes for your 2WW wait. I am thinking of you and everyone else on this hard and often lonely journey .  Hope it really is a Happy New Year for everyone. Amy x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Diesy___ I love being a mum it was the best decision i have ever made,i have been trully blessed with N,such a good baby. 
I am in the process of having treatment for a sibling for him but as yet 2 bfn responded poorly on both cycles even though i had 42 follies only retieved 7eggs and 5 eggs on last go they wont let me eggshare anymore  but couldnt give me an explaination as to why so going to do diui give my body some rest.I cant change clinics either as i need sibling sperm through lsb got me over a barrel really.
Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.
Goodluck to all singlies on 2wk wait hope to see lots of sticky BFP.

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS 

Katiexxx


----------



## some1

Diesy - just popped by to send you some more     , not long to go now! How are you doing?

Any other 2wwers at the moment ?  

Some1

xx


----------



## silverbird

Hi Diesy, you know if been off ff for a while by you know I've been rooting for you! And you should have said about xmas youd have been welcome down mine!

Good luck to any other twwers!


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy been thinking of you loads. xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

How's the 2WWers doing??  


Lots of     and more         


Tis xx


----------



## Diesy

Hello peeps, thanks for the well wishes!  Tested this morning with a 4 day early test, and it's 4 days early - negative.  Not worried, just need to see how it goes.  Clexane is a nightmare, taking me 30 minutes to get the needle in!  Hate it!  Why are the needles blunt  Mostly tested today because I need to organise more Clexane if it were to be positive.  Must admit I'm more worried about my financial and family  situ than testing, sorry things are tough here.  

Thanks for the offer Silverbird, I never make plans because I always think my family might come through for me in the end but then they always want me to compromise, that wasn't going to happen on 2WW, not on your nelly!  Really worried about work and losing my house through building debts because there's no work.  Anyway, boring!  

Have a good day everyone, please don't fret for me, it's in the lap of ths Gods.  I may not do any further tx after this so we'll just need to see. xx


----------



## Diesy

Oh!  I've getting a lot of value from the texts and emails saying, "Have you tested  Have you tested  Ah, too early anyway...but I would have tested by now."    Love it!!!

Also if this turns out to be negative and even if I never try it again it's been a really good experience to do it...apart from the Clexane.  I rushed towards an IUI right after I did something really challenging and special and was on a major high.      It's a winding road trip and who knows what's going to happen.  The good news is if I do get a negative I can stop the stabbing, cause it really is stabbing.


----------



## silverbird

Aww Diesy how rubbish  Hoping for a swift change in fortunes on all frounts for you.  shall I come cheer you up in Feb?  give us a call if you ever need.


----------



## Minnie35

I've been thinking of you loads Diesy my lovely.  Sending tons of love.  Yep what is going on with the blunt clexane needle?  You'd think they could sort that one out wouldn't you!

Huge love
Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck to all 2wwers                x


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy been thinking of you. Do hope you are able to do it again and that you find your plan b for that and your house. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Second what Minnie says Good luck to any 2WW lurkers out there or those secretly having treatment and have 'forgotten' to say anything. xx


----------



## jenjen1

Just a quick post to wish Diesy good luck on her testing date tomorrow!

Jen xx


----------



## some1

Diesy - thinking of you today and sending lots of         

Some1

xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Diesy 

Goodluck for today  

Katiexxx


----------



## Lucina

Thought I would join in and wish all those in waiting good luck. I had embryo transfer on New Year's Eve in Denmark and hope to test next weekend. No symptoms yet but I'm told that they wouldn't show this early.

I'll be utterly devastated if not successful but will try again as soon as possible.


----------



## jenjen1

Congratulations Lucina for being PUPO. I hope you get the BFP you deserve. Enjoyed your blog. Good luck!

Jen xx


----------



## Lucina

Thank you, Jen. That's very kind. Could I please ask what PUPO is? (I really struggle with the abbreviations on here.)


----------



## jenjen1

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!


----------



## some1

Good luck Lucina!  Sending you lots of       I bet you had a really surreal New Years Eve - hope your dreams for 2013 come true!

Diesy - been thinking of you today, hope you have had good news      

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

DIESY THINKING OF YOU HUN XXX GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lucina

Ha ha! I like that, Jen

Thank you, some1. I had a beautiful New Year's Eve lying in a Copenhagen hostel bed with my two embryos... and couldn't have been happier 

Best wishes for you, Diesy x


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Lucina! And all the other 2ww ladies     
Txx


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck Lucina!

Diesy, how are you doing? x


----------



## GIAToo

Diesy - hope you're ok    

Lucina - good luck for your 2WW and I enjoyed your blog too   

Positive vibes to anyone else on their 2WW (haven't read back)   

GIA Too xxx


----------



## Diesy

Good luck ******* with your 2WW!      

Thanks for all the messages, GG I owe you mail!    Tested neg over the weekend but couldn't face posting.  All fell apart on Thursday, 14dpiui, until then it was going really well.  So well I was totally freaking out!  Physically, been feeling rotten since week after IUI with the worst ever dizzy spells today and I wasn't even on a boat!  Anyways, darn, can't believe it started working and stopped...not sure what that means or where that leaves me.

Diesy xx

PS  Still haven't told anyone in my real life that I went through with it, must be my biggest ever secret


----------



## lulumead

Big    Diesy.  Do you think its possible that something happened but didn't implant??  I had that on one IUI...anyway take it easy on yourself, always rubbish when it doesn't work    


xx


PS good luck to everyone else on 2ww


----------



## greatgazza

Diesy, said it by email but    

as i said, perhaps if you feel quite sure that 'something' was happening and that *could* have been implantation it might be worth having some tests. perhaps a bhcg test and progesterone are what spring to mind from memory. just in case your progesterone levels are low and it seemed like implantation may have occurred you can increase it next time. others might remember what other tests may be useful in this case.

lots of love

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Lulu & GG - thanks    It was definitely on, I was up in the night to pee and everything!    Gutted.

GG - would my GP do a progesterone test?  Would I need to get that done now?  Gawd I'm sick of needles.


----------



## greatgazza

i think/hope your GP might do a progesterone test as they should help with general fertility issues, would need someone else to confirm if that's helpful tho. i can't quite remember it all. but i think knowing if your progesterone was low or high would only be helpful if you knew something had actually taken place, and that's where the bhcg would give you info. i'm not sure the gp would do that tho. can be done privately. i don't want to send you on a wild goose chase but it's worth trying to gain as much info from each cycle as possible. hope someone else will be able to give some better advice.

GGx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks GG!  Yeah I know it would be good to get an idea about levels etc.  I stopped the progesterone after Saturday.  I just want to crawl under a rock and forget about it.  I could get a blood test at the local clinic but I hate giving them any more money.  I have at least finally emailed my clinic.    xx


----------



## some1

Diesy - so sorry to read you had a bfn   .  I had major dizziness in 2ww on my two bfp cycles, so yours definitely could be a sign that something was trying to happen.  Do you think you might try another IUI?

Lucina - sending lots of      to you on your 2ww

Some1

xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Some1 thanks    I didn't just get dizziness on 2WW, I had low grade nausea, usual foods tasted wrong, cramping and getting up to pee in the middle of the night.  The dizziness was at it's worst yesterday long after it was all over, don't think my body likes 2WW although I found it fine.  I just wanted to try it and didn't have any high hopes until I started getting all the action.  A bfp would have been a disaster too, there was going to be no win win on this one because of my personal and financial situation.  It was weird my OTD being my late mother's birthday and the due date would have been my parents wedding anniversary.  Not sure what to do next, my life is one big mess which is just getting worse tbh.  If I had the money I would be back on a plane in 2 weeks :-(


----------



## some1

Big    Diesy.  2ww's are such a rollercoaster, and just so cruel when you start getting signs that cause you to build your hopes up only to have them come crashing down again.  It sounds like you have got a lot going on at the moment, really hope that life starts looking up for you very soon and you can come up with a plan of action xxx

Some1
xx


----------



## morrigan

sorry to hear about your bfn diesy. it's useful to have 21 day progesterone done on non you cycle if you havent then get prog / hcg 14 day after iui - where you taking progesterone in your 2 ww ? because that can cause symptoms. maybe you should get level 1 immune tests done by your gp if you suspect implantation issues  and getting Dr beers is your body baby friendly book.

my gp also referred me for counselling and prescribed antidepressants to help me cope with it all.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

diesy
BFNs are cr*p   
sorry to hear you're having such a tough time at the moment too, thinking of you   
sending     to those still waiting to test
Suitcase
x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Deisy, So sorry to hear about your result. This journey can be so awful and difficult. Sending big hugs and I'm here if you want to chat!

Smiling xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Diesy I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------



## Tommi

Big hugs Diesy    I agree with the others that it's a good idea to get some tests done. I'm also going to tell you to see Penny, just like you told me! I'm sitting here in a very bright, sunny but freezing Athens feeling so pleased I made the trip and that's mostly due to your encouragement. If there are implantation issues Penny will sort that out. This whole trip, including flights and accommodation and the hysto, drugs and hospital charges has cost less than a hysto in the UK and I've had a whole load of stuff cut away that shouldn't be there. Stuff that wasn't picked up in my UK hystos. 
Sending you big hugs. I am hugely grateful for your advice and if implantation is an issue as sounds like it is, it would great to get some tests done if at all possible. 
Thinking of you!  

Good luck to any still waiting to test 

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Some1, sometime there feels like no end to it.  Drastic action I think is the only way.

 Suitcase, Smiling, JJ    Nice to know you are there, I think it's really cheered me up, all the emails and texts too, GG, Minnie, Thetis, Amittai      I've bounced back quite quick. 

Thanks Morrigan that's really useful!  From reading the boards I thought my symptoms were a bit intense to be just progesterone.  I wasn't symptom searching bonkers either, my approach was total wait and see how it went, the symptoms freaked me out.  I'm too late for any tests now though :-(  I can't imagine my GP surgery would have been very supportive.  The last time I asked for a progesterone test I got them to do it on the right day but they didn't send it for the right test.  Would it help to get another 21 day one done or would this just tell me if I ovulated?  I've had my level 1 immunes done, so I was on clexane, groan.  Oh I'll get hold of that book I think, thanks for the tip.  I was reading The Fertility Diet last night.

I'm wondering about a hysto, based on stuff felt like it was happening.  But just buying food right now is putting me in more debt.  

Tommi, I'm so glad you brought this up because how many months did I spend nagging to get you to go to Serum?    But at least now I can do this.      One job done, I can relax on you now.    

Onwards and upwards because yikes I'm near the bottom of the hill.  The whole thing was a really positive experience...apart from the negative at the end.    Anyone seen my crampons  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Now Diesy are we going to see some fantastic news that you get back on that bike and start peddling to see Penny. She is a total gem. Hugs for your disappointment but hurrah that you have a map for Athens even if you decide to keep it folded in your bike saddle bag for now. xxx


----------



## morrigan

diesy i am a little bit obsessed by progesterone ! so maybe i wouldnt be best person to ask but i always had borderline levels but given that it is produced by corpus luteum and i always had small prematurely ovulating follicles it follows that my levels would be low- i had full immunes and my results although revealed lots of potential implantation failure problems but didnt suggest progesterone issue but i nearly miscarried J at the beggining because despite a million and one progesteone items directed up me flower i wasnt absorbing or producing it so had to move to injectable which thankfully saved the day but as dr gorgy said to me at the time it wont help if the pregnancy is going to fail for another reason- so i am basically none the wiser lol ! I think ive learnt its very unlikely to be one simple issue in isolation and you have to align all the stars to hit the jackpot but you have got to believe the dice will roll the right way at some point !


----------



## Diesy

I think I might have fibbed that I'd bounced back, actually feel quite sad now. Suppose just jogging through it all.

Ah Fraggles would love to go see Penny and this is really boring but I am in such a lot of debt now :-( IVF at Serum is far out of reach. I have been really unlucky. I wish I had better news. xox

Morrigan I've been thinking about this today and think it might have been my lining. It was low but they said not to fret...now I'm fretting! But yeah, I need to get a few more ducks in a row for the next go...A JOB WOULD BE A GOOD START aggghhhhhh!


----------



## some1

Diesy    - that's the problem with bouncing back, you bounce down as well as up until things start to even up    I hope things begin to feel better soon and that some good karma comes your way     

Lucina - how are you getting on?

Some1
xx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy if you feel comfortable why not set up a thread for some suggestions on how you can earn some money? No idea of your background but sometimes several heads are better than one. One of us might have a solution that works for you. I am shortly due to embark on a self employment option in addition to my existing job to earn some extra money in the hope to replace my day job x


----------



## Diesy

That's an idea Fraggles because I've totally lost it.    Slight problem that the economic climate is very different where I am and the jobs go to, not the most skilled but whoever is related or sleeping with.  Everyone should move to Scotland and work in the creative industries lol.  I will maybe start a thread, everyone is always so positively resourceful on the singles boards!  Thanks for thinking of me, means a lot!!!  Good luck with yours!  Looking forward to hearing more!    xx


----------



## Diesy

Lucina, thinking of you and crossing stuff like fingers and legs!


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy ((hugs)). Do you like the snow will you be due any where you are? 

Lucina hope you are doing oK. xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Deisy- big hugs to you!

Luciana - thinking of you!

Smilingxx


----------



## Lucina

Diesy, I apologise for not being on here earlier - needed to switch off for a few days - but am so sorry about your news. Think of it as a step closer, narrowing in on your prize. Every treatment teaches us more about our bodies. 

Regarding raising money, I'm not sure if you have a spare room but it's worth considering renting it out for some cash. I've had to do this and actually find that I enjoy having others in the house so that I'm not always alone.

Massive hugs to you xx


----------



## Lucina

Hello all,

I had been worried as I didn't seem to have any symptoms that I couldn't attribute to the progesterone suppositories. Then yesterday I began to feel lots of tweaks, cramps and period-type pains, which lasted all day. My breasts were veiny and nipples sore.

I tested this morning (a day early, as I knew I couldn't face work after testing) and there's a faint but definite positive line.  

I'm booked to see my GP on Tuesday afternoon and will ask for a blood test and to be referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital. I don't dare get my hopes up until it is confirmed and I know that the pregnancy is not ectopic, but it seems promising.


----------



## some1

Fantastic news Lucina!!      Congratulations!

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Lucina that's fabulous news! Congratulations!    
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Lucina, congratulations!!!!!!!!  Yay for you!            


A-Mx


----------



## jenjen1

Lucina, that's great news! 
I'll tell you what my GP told me. A positive is a positive. There aren't any false positives. You're right to be cautious though. You have a long way to go but you might as well enjoy the ride. The odds are in your favor that this will be a perfectly normal pregnancy.
From my experience at the GP, they ask if you've POAS (peed on a stick) then will usually take you're word for it. You don't usually get a blood test but I know some ladies on the site have had their levels checked. My surgery doesn't bother. They assume you're pregnant. What they can do is book you for an early scan at you're nearest EPU (early pregnancy unit). Definitely do that. You should get a date in about 2 weeks from tomorrow which if I remember correctly, is your 6 week mark. You should be able to date your pregnancy by the date of your treatment. Your GP will explain all tomorrow.
Feel free to message me if you feel like and need any advice, I've been through it, the good and the bad. And all on my own.

Take care and good luck,
Jen xx


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Lucina.   

Diesy - sorry to read your news hun   .  Sorry I'm a bit late but I rarely log on these days.


----------



## BroodyChick

Fab news, Lucina!! And great blog. You so deserve your happiness and a beautiful baby to share your life with  xox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lucina congratulations - first time lucky!!


----------



## Lucina

Thank you again, ladies. Tested again today just to make sure and it's a positive. Still many hurdles to face and much can go wrong but I'm going to give myself the best chance I can - bye bye caffeine and take-away dinners!

You were right, Jen. The GP didn't bother with a blood test. It seems they regard pregnancy tests as pretty accurate nowadays.


----------



## jenjen1

That's great Lucina. 
Did u ask for an early scan at EPU? They can usually see a heartbeat as early as 6 weeks. It's quite reassuring. You should be at least 4 weeks now so not long to wait if you have. If not, it's a long wait until your 12 week one.  

I'm sure the GP told you there's not much they can do for you until later on. I was told to carry on with my progesterone supplements, by my IVF doctor. I'm sure you've been told the same. I was also on the oestrogen for a bit. You will get your midwife appointment at about 12 weeks. 

Keep us posted.

Jen xx


----------



## Tommi

Fabulous news Lucina! That's what we like! 
   
Txx


----------



## Elpida

Great news Lucina - Congratulations ! ! 


Elpida


----------



## lulumead

Fantastic news Lucina      What a lovely way to start the year!


xx


----------



## BroodyChick

PUPO as of today, 1x day 5 embie transferred, 3 more great quality ones frozen.
Praying it will work!

My OTD is on Jan 26th


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck broody chick! It only takes one. It did for me! Keep us posted

Jen xx


----------



## liswaiting

good luck broody chick


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Broodychick    

... and big Congratulations Lucina  !!

Xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Diesy    I was so sorry to see your news - this journey can be so hard (and extra difficult with all the associated financial considerations) - take care   .

*******      - good luck with your pregnancy and beyond.

Broodychick - got everything crossed for you    .

Love Krissi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck broodychick


----------



## BroodyChick

Thank you liz, amber, kizzi, JJ and Jenjen!

I woke up this morning from a weird AF-like cramp, taking this as a good sign as my cervix was closed and there's been no blood, but other than that I don't know what to expect at all.
My embie was amazing quality, but you just never know... Part of me is super excited but I have been doing the 2ww so many times and have been disappointed every time (not doing IVF I should add this is my first cycle). Trying not to get my hopes up whilst remaining positive 
Can't wait til testing on Saturday! xx


----------



## Fraggles

Broodychick Everything cross for you. I was convinced I had AF cramps and had even text Morrigan to say it is all over AF on the way and then it turned out to be a gorgeous surprise. So here's hoping Your AF cramps is someone(s) getting comfie for the longhaul. xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

At the moment I don't feel so great at all. Have huge bloating (I look 5-6 months gone already), barely an appetite, feeling short of breath and other classic OHSS symptoms but there's not much I can do.
I am abroad for a work trip and now visiting a friend, who took me to a walk-in medical clinic. After explaining about my OHSS worries and what this means to the clueless doctor I walked out with a recommendation to go to the hospital and 5 pages from Wikipedia, $95 poorer. Oh well.
The best therapy is rest and fluids anyway (and protein, apparently, if I manage to eat anything else today), and I am back in the UK early Sunday - hoping I won't feel worse.

The good news is that OHSS symptoms are exacerbated by pregnancy, so I am waiting for a (hopefully) long-prayed-for BFP tomorrow!


----------



## aimless1

Best of luck for today BroodyChick!!


----------



## Tommi

Broodychick that sounds really difficult   If you're at all in doubt about OHSS please do get a proper medical assessment (especially before getting on a plane home if you're travelling by air). If it really is OHSS you may need to be in hospital to be properly monitored. 
Good luck with testing!
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Got a BFP right now, can barely believe it!! 
Thank you all, ladies for your kind support. I decided against more medical attention at this point as I'm happy with my fluid intake and output, but will get a proper assessment in the uk.
I'm planning to take some baby aspirin for the flight and just relax today. Getting used to looking like a beached whale is good practise and if I have OHSS it must be a mild form and judging by the way I feel would just require monitoring and waiting for it to ebb down anyway!
I'm over the moon about my news 
Hope there will be more good news on this thread soon!


----------



## jenjen1

Great news! Book your 6 week scan thru your GP for 2 weeks time. Keep us posted and take care!
Jen xx


----------



## greatgazza

Congratulations Broodychick!! Safe journey home.

GGx


----------



## liswaiting

Congratulations.  Have a safe journey home and I hope your OHSS symptoms improve soon


----------



## notamuggle

Congratulations


----------



## indekiwi

Whoop whoop Broody, get in there!!!!      Hope your flight home is uneventful and that the bloating etc eases without the need for further medical assistance.  Lovely news.  


A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Lovely news broody...safe journey home xxxx


----------



## karenstar

Congratulations BroodyChick


----------



## Diesy

Thank you to Fraggles, Smiling, Lucina, Sima, Kizzi for my lovely messages. I've been away working hard to get out of my mess. No snow here Fraggles, ever! Lucina, thinking about renting out the whole flat now, only way I can make ends meet, then camp at a friend's.

CONGRATULATIONS Lucina & Broodychick! Woop woop! Fantastic! 

I hope you are both feeling well and no nausea...or not too much, we love our nausea in the early days ;-)

Diesy xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Ladies

just a quick update as it's late and I am literally drained, sorry no personals but I will be reading up on your posts as I now have internet.
The flight home was a nightmare as I found it hard to sit up straight and kept rushing to the loo feeling sick. Unable to eat the first meal and then got a wheelchair from the plane to my taxi.
Taxi took me straight to A&E but as it was a Sunday they sent me home with some acid reflux meds and suggested I get checked at my (private) IVF clinic first thing Monday morning.
Could barely get comfortable at home all night and day with pains and sickness, and got diagnosed with OHSS at my clinic after an ultrasound and consultation with the doctor. They were unable to keep me as it costs £1000/night and this service isn't covered for egg sharers!

I was hospitalized on Monday afternoon, by then OHSS was so severe that I had trouble eating, breathing and even drinking water. Just walking across the street from where my friend dropped me off sent my heart rate spinning!
In A&E I simultaneously threw up bile and peed on the floor, so now I am wearing nappies, a catheter, a drain in my stomach for fluids (put on over a stone around my waist alone), and a drip.

Fun and games!
My baby is keeping very quiet, it's probably sitting in a corner of my womb feeling ashamed for what I am going through...  At least I hope it is deciding to stick around.
Of course pregnancy makes OHSS worse (especially if it's twins...!) and my symptoms only started around the day of implantation.

Until the day after my BFP I thought I just had a bad case of constipation.
Shows what I know...

Even my clinic were really surprised as you don't usually see symptoms like mine after just 12 eggs collected, but I did have a funny feeling when they upped my last two doses of Menopur to 220 from 175 and I put on 2kg overnight.

Listen to your guts, ladies, and get medical attention where needed!
Everyone is super nice here and looking after me, so I'm in a good place and feeling much relief after getting 5l of fluids drained over the past 2 days (most of which replace themselves very quickly, but it's all about getting the fluid balance right).
And there's people here with cancer which puts it all into perspective. My friends have been wonderful and work very supportive although they don't yet know the full story.

Anyway, going to sleep now! Exhausted from repeated blood tests and other medical attention around the clock.
xx


----------



## Tommi

Blimey Broodychick! I was really concerned when you said you were getting on the plane without getting medical attention so I'm glad you're being looked after now. Feel better soon!
Txx


----------



## Diesy

I hope you feel better soon Broodychick!  Sounds horrible :-(


----------



## BroodyChick

THANK YOU BOTH, yes I do feel much better especially since my doc explained that late onset OHSS is caused by BFP


----------



## ambergem

You poor thing Broodychick! I had OHSS but was thankfully able to avoid hospitalisation, mainly because my mums a nurse she was able to look after me and although they suggested removing some fluid I managed to avoid it. It was awful though and sounds like you're suffering really badly   Hope you feel much better soon, glad you're being well cared for   ...And a big CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP   xx


----------



## indekiwi

Broody that really sounds like a grim chain of events.  Glad you're being looked after so well now and I hope you are feeling much better.  However, the A&E Dept that told you to go home need their    sued for negligence.  And I can't believe the clinic didn't shell out for your tx - once the OHSS was diagnosed, your health was clearly at risk and they were the ones that were providing tx for you (and benefiting from you financially as an egg sharer!).  I tell you, it really shakes my faith in the medical establishment.   


A-Mx


----------



## morrigan

You poor thing- i hope you start to improve very soon- 

i echo everything inde said outrageous ! Having seen clinics abroad get staff in to man a ward that doesnt exist to look after someone wiht ohss overnight i am disgusted 

now snuggle in LO and let your mummy breath !


----------



## BroodyChick

Thanks for your support ladies!
However I have since found out by my very caring doctor from the fertility clinic (who rang me four times until he got hold of me) that late OHSS is actually brought on by pregnancy, and occurs completely unpredictably.
Yes I have a high AMH and PCO, but nobody can predict what our bodies do once the embryo implants...
In any case I am still here - it's coming up to a week now and my blood results haven't made the doctors convinced to send me home yet, but I hope I can avoid another draining although it was such a relief...
My mum has come to stay for the weekend and I've had friends looking in on me every day, plus the advantage of being in hospital is I can go to sleep whenever I like 
I need my normal activity level back though and am feeling more and more stir crazy, but on my walks around the ward I waddle like a 7 months pregnant lady.

Oh well, it can't last too much longer!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow I haven't been on here for a good few years! Currently pupo with 3 great blasts on board penny fr the clinic said otd is 12 days so 9 march. I just hope that the lining copes. 
I know I could test earlier but i've never have been an early tester and prefer to stay pupo as long as possible and live the dream for a little while- plus I don't think my donor and his partner would let me test early!!!!
Good luck to everyone else on 2ww- rachelhudson,


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck JJ, I shall be thinking of you hun


----------



## Tommi

Good luck JJ! Lots of positive vibes coming your way!

Any others on 2WW - good luck to you too!

Txx


----------



## greatgazza

good luck JJ      

(were you able to use your donor's sperm in the end?)

GGx


----------



## Diesy

*Fingers *  *Crossed*  *For* * You*  *JJ*


----------



## Fraggles

Oh JJ Congratulations I have everything crossed for you. good lucky. Hoping P has worked her magic for you. xx


----------



## lulumead

JJ1 wishing you and your partners so much luck...have everything crossed.                  


Come on embies and lining...do your thing....another set of triplets would be good   


xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

thanks so much ladies No signs nad symptoms today- just knackered and I have a streaming cold - supposed to be back at work tomorrow but I'll see how I feel. I got up got showered and put my pjs back on this morning and that is the extent of my actions- daytime tv!!!

L x


----------



## Fraggles

JJ I so love your actions and whole heartedly agreed. I fancy a PJ day too. x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, RachelHudson, NoN,                 


A-Mx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1..hope your 2ww is going well...sending you lots of          and    for a lovely BFP for you and any other ladies on their 2ww...good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Just dropped by to wish all our lovely 2ww ladies lots and lots of luck! 
          
Txx


----------



## Jacobsmum

Hi everyone - not on 2ww myself, but just wishing luck to everyone who is. 

special good wishes to JJ1 -        for you this time!

I was on here some time back - then lost my login and had huge hassles trying to get back in (due to my computer access stuff, not FF) so decided to just join again so I can stay in touch.

(I used to be Elinor)

All best wishes
Jacob'smum


----------



## flutter6y

Just wanted to wish you all good luck on your 2ww. It's such a horrible time waiting. Look after yourselves and heres hoping you will all be joining me in early pregnancy very soon!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks lovely ladies no 2ww signs for me but can only hope! I've not been driven to distraction yet - 
Good luck Rachel when's otd for you? X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welcome back jacob'smum


----------



## Diesy

Loads of time yet JJ    Rooting for you!  Come on Embies!!!   
PS  I had a dream about twinnies and you were the last person I "spoke" to before bed the other night.   Fingers are very crossed for you.


----------



## aimless1

Good luck to all the 2ww-ers!!! Sending you all lots of positive vibes. A x


----------



## Annaleah

Fingers crossed for all on the 2ww.  JJ, it's  lovely to see you on here


----------



## Tommi

Just thinking about all the 2WW ladies! Sending you lots of    
Txx


----------



## ambergem

Here's some more          for the 2WW ladies from me! Xxxx


----------



## Diesy

*And me! xx*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks girls- I'm hanging in there 5 more sleeps to go but I've got no signs xxxxxx


----------



## Toptink

Hi everyone, I'm on day 3 of my 2ww. A single mum by choice, second DIUI at the LWC. They missed my ovulation so pretty cross but parayng and hoping one of those lovely super sperm caught the egg in time. You can see from my signature that it's been a tough year and recent investigations have been devastating (high FSH and very low AMH) but I'm hopeful if I got preg once I can do it again and will bein much better health to make my little one stick.
Good luck to all you ladies who are waiting too. I'm   for lots of BFP

Toptink xx


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Topink, hoping your body remembers from before, they can be sneaky like that  

Keep up the good work JJ, hope your symptoms are playing hide and seek.  Come on eggies dig in, there's a prize!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just popping on whilst I have a wee bit of 3G signal.

Lots of love & positive vibes to all our 2WWers

JJ - so lovely to see you on here - xxx

Fingers & toes crossed for you all.

Love n bubbles Tis xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Just dropping by to wish lots of        and do some        for everyone on their TWW.  

Hi Jacob's Mum / Elinor and welcome back hun.   

Fingers crossed for you Toptink.   
JJ1, symptoms are over rated and often go missing in action, so you keep enjoying being PUPO hun!   


A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Toptink I have everything crossed for you.

JJ Only four more sleeps to go and I didn't have any signs either. In fact I message Morri to say it hasn't worked when I had the loveliest of surprises so you never can tell.

xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Fingers and toes and .... all firmy crossed JJ and toptink - any news??

Kizzi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sat is otd for me! So 2 more daysxx
Good luck toptink & rachel


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck everyone  

I dreamt I was on my 2ww last night, I've not even had my first IUI yet and it's all I can think about!


----------



## morrigan

Just popping in to wish everyone lots of luck.

jj - crossing things that I didn't know crossed for you !


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck to everyone. 

JJ1 we're all rooting for you     

GGx


----------



## Elpida

JJ lots of crossing from here too x x x


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...praying for good news for you tomorrow....good luck hun   
Good luck to all you other ladies out there who are about to test too


----------



## Diesy

Good luck to everyone on 2WW, hope your all still vaguely sane 

     * JJ so wishing for good news tomorrow, fingers crossed and double crossed *


----------



## wizard

JJ - lots of        and    for tomorrow. 


Wizard xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ1 I am thinking of you and really hoping and praying for wonderful news for you tomorrow. I will be driving myself mad checking on here for your news             


    to everyone on their 2ww   


bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow hun - wishing you so much luck xxxx


----------



## ambergem

Millions and millions of luck JJ            xxx


----------



## caramac

I think it's fair to say that we all have everything possible crossed for you tomorrow JJ  Good luck!


----------



## Tommi

JJ - I'm a mess of crossed limbs and digits! Wishing you ALL the luck in the world!
  

Txx


----------



## kylecat

On phone so can't type much but thinking of you JJ1. Hoping and praying for good news xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Just popping in to wish all the 2www'ers lots of luck.

JJ - thoughts, prayers and everything crossed


----------



## Jacobsmum

Quick post to say     and    
for all on 2ww.

Everything crossed for you JJ1 - will be thinking of you and crossing everything...

Jacob'smum xxx


----------



## lulumead

JJ1 - sending you lots of      vibes for tomorrow and crossing everything humanly possible   
xxx


----------



## some1

JJ1 - sending so much         for today xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry to disappoint but it's a bfn from me on otd! The end of my ttc road. Thanks for all your kind wishes and support  x


----------



## Hollysox

Oh hun, I am so very sorry.....wont you try again with the frosties ?  Personally I never had any luck with fresh transfers, only frosties...just take time to get over this major disappointment and see how you feel about more tx in the future..I am so gutted for you JJ, sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Sima

I'm so sorry JJ1.  Words fail me.    Take care of your self hun.


----------



## greatgazza

I am so so sorry JJ1, my heart sank when i read your post      

GGxx

(I, too, only ever had frozen transfers, never did a fresh cycle)


----------



## Rose39

Huge hugs JJ1, so, so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## jenjen1

So sorry to hear your news JJ1. 

I also only had success with FET. 

Take care of yourself
Jen xx


----------



## upsydaisy

JJ1 -       so so sorryx


----------



## Jacobsmum

JJ1 - so so sorry to read your post.     Words don't do justice to feelings it's a BFN, but I am thinking of you.

Jacobsmum xxx


----------



## bingbong

Oh jj, I'm so very sorry to hear that it was a bfn        


Bingbong x


----------



## Tommi

JJ - so very sorry  
Txx


----------



## some1

Oh JJ1, so very sorry to read that you have a bfn, thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

JJ1       So sorry, was so so wishing for a positive result. Hope your donor and partners are giving you lots of TLC.   to them too.
xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thinking of you JJ    - I am so so sorry to see your news (especially after so much heartache before) - hope you have someone taking good care of you during this difficult time   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Diesy

So sorry JJ   Was really hoping this was going to work for you.   Take care of yourself xox


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1     I have no words.  Sending all my love to you, your donor and his partner today and so wishing that life had dealt you different cards.


A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Oh JJ there are no words, I'm so very sorry. I hope that those around you are showering you with love x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh JJ, I am so very very sorry. I was really hoping this would be your turn - it's so very unfair 
I'm thinking of you
  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ambergem

Gutted to hear your news JJ      Thinking of you xxx


----------



## caramac

So sorry JJ


----------



## morrigan

I'm so sorry in-can't think of words but I'm thinking of you


----------



## Fraggles

JJ I have no words. Am so so sorry. Lots of love F x


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 I am so so sorry that it didn't work for you, I was really hoping that this would be your time, my heart just sank when I read your post. Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## aimless1

JJ - so sorry. Seems utterly unfair. I m thinking of you. X


----------



## sunnygirl1

JJ1 I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you.  


Take really good care of yourself xx


----------



## sweet1

So very sorry JJ1. Thinking of you at this heartwrenching time.x


----------



## smilingandwishing

JJ - have said it on the other thread - but so very sorry!

xxx


----------



## Tommi

Here we go again! One hatched blastocyst on board.
Been told to rest - no baking on this 2WW. How will I cope?!
Txx


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck Tommi!!

no baking? how strenuous is it??!  

i'm sure you could do a bit!

GGx


----------



## some1

Good luck Tommi!         

Some1

xx


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck Tommi


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Tommi - no baking - surely a bun in the oven is the whole aim    

love kiz  xx


----------



## Elpida

Tommi - great to see you on here, I hope time flies by. No baking though ?!?!?


----------



## BroodyChick

Best of luck Tommi, fingers crossed you're incubating your own little Easter Bunny! xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies  
Yesterday was all about either being freezing cold or having hot flushes. I have no idea if anything is going on but regardless, my hormones are all over the place    Currently on crinone gel twice a day, 8mg oestrogen a day, clexane injections and 10mg prednisolone. Only a week to go now...
Txx

PS I'm breaking the baking ban... making hot cross buns today! I'll open the door to keep the kitchen cool...


----------



## Diesy

Good luck Tommi, dig in little blaster!  As you know I'm in the No to Baking Camp because of the standing and Penny says feet up for 2WW.  Good luck with all the meds...I don't think I can wait till test day, do one now!!!  

      
     

Diesy xx


----------



## aimless1

Best of luck Tommi and anyone else on the 2WW. And Happy Easter!! A x


----------



## Tommi

Oh Diesy I feel guilty now! I'm doing everything v slowly and sitting down. I had a long lie in this morning and feel achy now so feel the need to move a bit. But I will be on the sofa for the rest of the day v soon!  

Thanks Aimless!

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Oh no!   I'm a bad influence!  Promise me no weight lifting, Zumba, juggling or bungee    

Aimless just look at your wee guy!  Gorgeous!

Diesy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck ladies no baking or lifting xx


----------



## Tommi

Serious lack of symptoms here.
Need to keep the faith!
Txx


----------



## Diesy

What's this, day 3.5?  Give wee blaster a chance!  Some people go a lot longer than that without noticing any symptoms    

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Really? I need positive no-symptom stories!
Txx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

no symptoms here until 6.5 weeks despite it being twins and HCG sky high - how's that for a positive no symptoms story?   
hang in there    
Suitcase
x


----------



## upsydaisy

Tommi - Another no symptom story.  
Didn't have a single symptom, AF even arrived right on time, didn't even bother to test until 3 days after test date when I was going abroad so thought I should confirm my BFN and the rest is history.  Keep the faith     
Upsyxxx


----------



## Tommi

Suity and Upsy thank you so much! That is just what I needed to hear!

(Diesy - I'm not actually dancing... just imagining!)
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Haha, yes, get the banana to do your dancing Tommi!  People make it to 9 months without realising    OMG, can you imagine...although I'm having a cake baby next week.  Brilliant Suitcase with twins!  Upsy, that bfp was well disguised, it wasn't Halloween was it?  

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Jj1 I'm sorry to be so late in sending you some hugs. Words fail me. Thinking of you. 
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Tommi I had no symptoms before BFP and despite my growing bump and DS in front of me now I continued to have no symptoms through pregnancy. In fact I text Morri to tell her that it hadn't worked the day before testing day and was already grieving as was convinced that Auntie Flo was going to be making an unwelcome visit. Then the next day she called to say she wouldn't be coming ;-) Yay. Stay in their girl. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy might I ask what flavour your cake baby is? I particularly like Brownies yum yum yum my DS's fault as until I was pregnant with him I didn't like sweet things at all. xxx


----------



## caramac

No symptoms here either Tommi - will be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Tommi

Fraggles and Caramac that's great to hear! Thank you! I've been really tired today but I think that's all the drugs. Progesterone does that doesn't it? Have actually really enjoyed being lazy over Easter but I think I'll have to do a little work tomorrow  
Txx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, just a quick one to say thanks for thinking of me when you've got so much on your mind. Not a day goes by these last 10 days that I don't hope you get your dream come true. 

My friend who lost her twins to cervical incomp last year had the same ET as u with a single blast. She tested early today and got a faint bfp. Hope u get the same tomorrow!

Lots of hugs, Jen xx


----------



## greatgazza

everything crossed for tomorrow Tommi (if you've managed to wait that is   )  

GGx


----------



## upsydaisy

Thinking of you Tommi            
Upsyxxx


----------



## Diesy

Good luck tomorrow *Tommi*! I'm hoping with all my special hyperactive energy that this 2WW takes you closer to the goal, although I am in no way suggesting baby is a football.

Lots of these      and I will  for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Elpida

Sending lots of positive vibes to you Tommi

El x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi good luck v excited for your testing xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies

I have good news! It's a BFP for me!

I'm delighted and nervous. And in my PJs already!

Thanks so much for all your positive thoughts and wishes. It has really helped.

Txx


----------



## greatgazza

oh that's great news Tommi!!! woo hoo! congratulations.

GGx


----------



## jenjen1

Tommi, I've been checking in every hour from my hospital bed. So relieved for you. U really had me worried. 

Afm, hope to be released tonight. Longer post later. which thread shall i follow u on?

Big hugs,
Jen xx


----------



## notamuggle

Fantastic news Tommi, I don't even really know any of you guys yet but I'm still immensely happy for you YAY x


----------



## upsydaisy

Tommi - so so happy for you!!!   .  
I know you must feel incredibly nervous  but it's a huge step in the right direction.  I'll be maintaining the fingers and toes crossed status for some time to come (not good for cramp!)
take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

been away from the internet (how have I survived?!) for a few days but what wonderful news to come back to - so very pleased for you Tommi   
just fabulous, hope it all goes smoothly from now on   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies! 

Upsy thank you for risking cramp for me! I definitely owe you both a slice of carrot cake for that!

Jenjen really pleased to hear you'll be going home tonight. I hope you can put your feet up! I'll probably be on the waiting for first scan thread. Thanks so much for thinking of me. I'm very relieved your little one is staying put for a while longer!

Thank you everyone!  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Congratulations Tommi - really pleased for you. Keep on taking it easy.


----------



## some1

Congratulations Tommi !!   

Some1

xx


----------



## Diesy

*Awesome
Awesome
Awesome​xxx​*


----------



## Elpida

Wonderful news Tommi - congratulations!!


----------



## kizzi79

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           - congratulations Tommi

Love Kiz  xxxx


----------



## aimless1

Great news Tommi!! 
A x


----------



## indekiwi

Congratulations Tommi!!!           


A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Yay tommi, what fabulous news 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amittai

Hi Tommi,

Wanted to say huge congrats, this is amazing amazing news! I always remember you as one of the real fighters keeping going keeping going, I am so so pleased for you, you must be on a different planet now to finally be where you are!
   

YAY!!! have an awesome weekend..

XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tommi that's fabulous news xxxxx congratulations.


Jenjen - take it easy hope all is ok and ur home soon x


----------



## Tommi

Ladies, thank you so much!  
Txx


----------



## flutter6y

Fantastic news Tommi. I know its scary but major step forward. well done! enjoy if you can x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad to see penny worked her magic


----------



## Tommi

Thanks so much ladies  
Txx


----------



## caramac

Wonderful news Tommi....I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## smilingandwishing

congratulations Tommi xx


----------



## Diesy

Time to resuscitate the 2WW thread!  Not only because Tommi has nearly finished her 40WW.  Good heavens and good luck to another successful contestant of the 2WW board game.  I can here the bin men so it's already day 6 of my 2WW.  Excited, terrified and a lioness once more protecting my two embie cubs.  Since ET on Saturday I've been resting   19 hour day Sunday, mostly travelling, then back in my temp job where the girls are being mean to me!  Job interview on Friday lunchtime.  Should I bother getting up today?  

I hope my tiny tiddlywinks are enjoying the plush £9,000 uterus I had modified for them.  

Diesy


----------



## Tommi

Wishing you all the luck in the world Diesy! I think not getting up today is a great plan (I'm on bed rest too!) so take it easy and hopefully those embies will appreciate all the effort you have made! Any plans for an early test?
Loads of these coming your way       

Good luck!   

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Tommi!  Glad you are relaxing!  Don't watch Atlantis, lots of young men with there shirts off to get the pulse racing lol.  Mega hugs!  Well I'm dressed and ready for work but conflicted cause I need to put me first and a stressful situation isn't good for ivf.  Bad enough being a temp.  Why do women gang up on the new girl?  Weirdos.  Well I'm just going to smile a lot at the embies and hope for he best.  You take special care xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Diesy - wow that's great news, hope for the best, most positive outcome of your 2ww (twins!?? ) and that you can continue to look after yourself very well.

Ignore those biatches at work, a serene smile is the best policy! xx


----------



## karenstar

Good Luck Diesy


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you masses of luck Diesy - you are so supportive of everyone here so  know you will make a fab mum (so heres to sooner rather than later) -fingers firmly crossed here for a BFP.
Love Kiz and lil C. Xx


----------



## indekiwi

Woohoo - c'mon Diesy's embies!!!!!!!!!     


Everything is crossed for you lovely.   


A-Mx


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck and massive (but gentle) hugs Diesy x


----------



## Annaleah

Diesy, sending you and your embies lots of sticky vibes    
Xxx


----------



## Diesy

Aw, thanks everybody!  I had such a bad day yesterday that I needed a bit of support today, so much appreciated!  Big   here.  

I had two put back and my test date is next Saturday.  I keep forgetting I'm on 2WW!  Someone probably needs to remind me to test at some point!  At least the injections are going much, much better than the last time.

Wish me luck, if I remember to test!    It's 'cause hardly anyone knows so it's not like I'm talking about it.  It would be really nice if this works!  
Diesy xox


----------



## silverbird

Disey you outted yourself! good luck!!!!!


----------



## Diesy

FF out and proud    Hope you are getting on okay


----------



## Diesy

Okay, I know it's naughty but I've been doing some symptom spotting...my driving has got flippin awful, sign of an imminent bfp?


----------



## Tommi

For sure!  
Txx


----------



## Fraggles

Well Diesy the funniest bfp spot I read about was apparently your vaginal lips become swollen when you are pregnant. Perhaps you will let us know. x


----------



## Tommi

Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hang on Fraggles, I will go check...back in 5!

  Diesy xx


----------



## Diesy

What about being in a bad mood, is that a recognised symptom?  Been pretty happy all last week at least.


----------



## BroodyChick

Yes Diesy, bad moods are totally normal


----------



## Diesy

Broody, I will be trying out your serene smile tomorrow at work even if it looks a bit like a ****** off glare.    

Feeling a bit down today about 2WW.  I was all cool with it till now.  Phase 2 is here.


----------



## silverbird

hugs diesy hope your feeling better soon tww does drag a bit sometimes


----------



## BroodyChick

Once you complete the 2ww, get ready for the 12ww - which is 10 Times as tough...  x


----------



## Diesy

Already budgeting for my next IVF after another day of no symptoms whatsoever.  Actually brimming with energy which is good cause I have a job interview tomorrow.  

Cheers girls xx


----------



## Tommi

Broody... the 12ww, 20ww and 40ww all have their peculiar challenges! Thank goodness for FF to keep us reasonably sane! 

Diesy -   WW2 is such a challenge! Good luck for the job interview. And for test day. Let us know how both go  

Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Best of luck at the interview today, Diesy! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

DIESY I really hope that Sat brings you good news!! xx


----------



## Diesy

Interview went really well thanks Broody.  Which is a great cause I felt like walking out my current job.  Planning my exit anyways.  

Sorry JJ, no good news, testing negative and symptoms have disappeared form Sunday.  I'm so sure it hasn't worked that I stopped meds, clex and prog, yesterday.  Lining was only 8mm on transfer, blaming that.  It was going so well.    100% fertilisation, a grade 1 and 2 put back, cramping and fatigue all the way to Sunday.

I'll away back under my big rock now, thanks for the lovely thoughts.  

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy   
Txx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Diesy, I'm so sorry.  Could it be too early?    


Sunny xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Oh Sh!t Diesy! I am so sorry, was hoping the best for you - you so deserve it. xoxox


----------



## indekiwi

Diesy, so very sad for you today b   

A-Mx


----------



## Diesy

Sitting in the loo at work hiding cause just suddenly heartbroken.  I think cause things got better at work it's just suddenly hit me.  One of the worst things about solo ivf has to be the secrecy.

Thanks for the kind thoughts.  Better try and pull myself together and get back out there.  

Diesy red eyes xx


----------



## notamuggle

Wish I could give you a proper big hug!   xxxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Oh that really sucks - i remember afternoons like that too. So devastating. Is there a friend maybe you could call, or who works nearby to meet you for a hug and a drink after work?xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Diesy so sorry (hugs). 8mm is a good lining though, and it is the layers and not the thickness they used to tell me. xx


----------



## kizzi79

Its so unfair Diesy - big hugs  
Love Kiz  x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks for the support girls, you all make me smile.  JJ, oh pants, must have been my eggs.    Thanks for the info, that helps.

I've been trolling diet and suppliments, getting ready to book regular acupunture etc.  I don't think the work stress could have helped and I have have just SO much stress in my life!  I want to take at least 2 weeks off for the next go.  No way I want to expose myself to idiots at work at such a crucial time.  (Although right now don't even have work in Feb.)  Got a taxi home from work yesterday and you know, I actually blabbed to the taxi driver I'd just had failed IVF!  Lovely man, just had a baby with younger wife at 54 and could see it far enough.    Not sure what to do today...apart from lots of pilates to get in shape for Jan, try to locate some stomach muscles that went kaput after myomectomy.

Oh pants, Diesy xx


----------



## lulumead

Big hugs diesy....it's just rubbish when it doesn't work.
Two weeks off next time sounds like a good idea.
Xxx


----------



## jenjen1

Diesy, I'm so sorry. Are you sure you haven't tested too early. That happened to my sister. Apologies if I've missed the confirmation of Bfn
It's great you're still trying. Lots of hugs, 

Jen x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thinking of you Diesy


----------



## Diesy

Cheers m'dears    This has hit quite hard.   I haven't missed my chance completely now.  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So sorry Diesy xx


----------



## bingbong

Diesy      


bingbong x


----------



## jupiterharley

Hello

Has anyone got to the end of their 2 week wait and just been too afraid to test. This past week I've done several tests but had the fallback that if they're negative my OTD is Monday 9th (tomorrow). Now tomorrow is nearly here I'm absolutely worried and anxious. I don't want to test. 

I kind of just think now I don't want to test and I'll see what happens. If AF arrives then I know and if it doesn't I'll know! 

I just don't feel confident. All symptoms I had have gone and I just think it'll be easier to just wait and see what happens.

Has anyone else experienced this? 

Thanks!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck-some people don't test on OTD and stay PUPO as long as possible xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks peeps!  Where would we be without FF to tell.  I hate not being able to be open about important stuff but there are so many people out there that just don't understand.  

Jupiter - I didn't even need to test, I knew 6 days before OTD when my symptoms stopped.  Testing was just a duty in the end.  However it might not be the same for you, everyone is so different.  And no, you don't have to test on OTD.  I tested early with sensitive tests because I wanted to know if anything happened at all.  I thought that might help me make some treatment decisions.  I've never needed to test to know if I was pg or not.  Anyways, I ramble,  to you for tomorrow whatever you decide.  Let us know how you are.  

Diesy xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Jupiter, what kind of treatment did you have?
You know you'll have to be brave eventually and do it, but if not sooner or later you may get your period (or not...) if you prefer to let things take its natural course - best of luck though, hope you get your BFP! xox


----------



## Sharry

New thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315790.0


----------

